# Cirque du CarnEVIL...2012



## pumpkinpie

Here is our plans for our 2012 bash....we have decided to go with a circus/carnival theme....included are some pics I obtained through pinterest so I do appologize that I can not give appropriate credit.

GAMES
We will be hosting it in our back yard, we will have 3-5 games (3 are all that I have so far)....this is what I want them to look like with variations to each...







1st) Tempt Your Fate...basically the balloon dart game...the twist is I will pour a littleflour or baby powder into the bad fate balloons...when they pop, it should look like a puff of smoke (drink up, maybe its a shot maybe its pickle juice, tuna juice, vinegar,etc) good fates get a ticket.

2nd) Dead Ringer...ring toss






win tickets

3rd... (need a name) fishing game, I plan on using eyeballs instead of ping pong balls






and will give out fish soaps like these (scaried up a bit)








Prize...tthe tickets that are won go towards a raffle for a SnoCone Maker

FOOD
The food cart will look like a creepy old gypsy wagon....we will serve snow cone, corn dogs, popcorn, cotton candy, funnel cakes and lemonade (spiked of coarse)








DECOR
Besides the games and food areas we will have a big top area (made of plastic table clothes) with a sign saying closed exhibit...penants,poles






and string lights. I plan on reusing some of my spiders, rats and crows for filler. It will be more in keeping with an old creepy french circus with mostly cream, black, red and orange as the colors and really dingy....and tons of these guys






Im not a huge fan of the gore or the overly Halloween, but I think with the right painting techniques and just enough creepy cloth I can pull it off with a good balance of creepy and elegance.

COSTUME
I will go as a clown only in all cream and black (something like this in adult size)






with a black yarn pigtail wig and makeup like this






and my husband will be ring master

Other ideas I love and would love to do...






,


----------



## offmymeds

I'm doing this theme as well, sounds like you have a great plan! I made a version of cycloneJacks ring toss game, i'm also having a Drowned Duck Pond. I'm also going to fill a jar with clown erasers and small red yarn (?) balls for a guessing game. I ordered a table top "plinko" game from OT that was on clearance with I LOVE New York on it, gonna paint over it. 

I'm also having a sideshow with siamese twins, lobster boy, snake charmer, & fiji mermaid. Painting old sheets red & white stripes, an oddities room. Someone at a garage sale gave me some cows teeth......gross..........any ideas on what i can label them as? 

I love this theme!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Love this theme too. I am starting to gather things to use in 2013


----------



## Paint It Black

Because of some masks and dolls I have, I am also going to combine things to make a "Gorilla Boy" and a "Fish Head Man - Mr. Gilley" and paint some sideshow banners to advertise them.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the party games as for the teeth...ummm gross...what type of garage sales you going too,LOL....You have sure got the leg up on me...I just started pricing my things yesterday...I hope to start something later this week (fingers crossed). I hadnt put much thought into animals until I saw Lady Halloweens decapitated gorilla....now thats all I can think about. I think it would be perfect in front of my Closed Exhibit Big Top, I was originally thinking tiger attack...but now  AndPaint it Black I love your black and white clown...very creepy  He will make an awesome candy vendor...


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I absolutely love these ideas. Hopeing i can tie some of these ideas in with my party as well. I love the dead ringer toss. And the rat. I want to do the blacklight/chromadepth theme but now im not sure i will have a whole lot of money to spend on it. If anything i was thinking i wouldnt have to go so elaborate and maybe do just a little bit of the chromadepth. I just thought it would be cool to do both. decisions. decisions........


----------



## pumpkinpie

The blacklight stuff is pretty cool too, I know Terra has an amazing tutorial on how she built her wall panels for her haunted/fun house...super cool...and someone on here had a room done like this using dollar store white masks that were painted with blacklight paint






I love the idea I just cant afford all the black lights...plus I just love worn and weathered last year we did a witch theme, everything was all old and grimey...it killed me to take it down lol

If you continue with the black light theme try this link... http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/hypnosis.html I think some of these black and white images would be awesome especially if you had a strobe light


----------



## pumpkinpie

Heres a little guy I think would be perfect for an oddities tent






$30 at http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/w...tem_Baby-Skel-E-Dragon_CJ4633_ps_cti-1BD.html


----------



## pumpkinpie

We are also thinking about rigging up a game (hard to describe...but have a circle piece of wood painted like this swirl pattern






...in the center of the swirl we will drill a hole that will have a PVC pipe mounted at the back and angled downward...on the end of the PVC pipe we will attatch empty balloons with a dart placed about 6" below each balloon....then at a table we will have 2 garden hoses with sprayers....who's ever balloon fills up first and gets popped wins) I just have to rig up a system to collect the water so we dont get flooded.

Otherwise, we will do it with air pumps (like these 






or these






) that players can blow the balloons up with, we would then place the dart 6" above and again whoever pops their filled balloon first wins  Hopefully I can post pics or video soon


----------



## LadySherry

Looks like the circus theme is the theme this year for several people.
Mine will include:
Freakshow----figi mermaid, siamese twins, treeboy, spidora 
clown hallway ----prop clowns and real ones
3-5 games-----witch hat toss, fishing for skeleton ducks, pin the head on the skeleton and 2 others not decised yet
The area will be draped in striped cloth (striped flat sheet found at thrift store) and very small venues. cotton candy cart in total disarray and the ratcages that Pumpkin pie posted (love that on P.Pie thanks) and some other various stuff.
Looking forward to add your ideas that you come up with to my display.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Cant wait to see your pics....heres another one you might like, I got it from The Halloween Lady (her stuff is awesome if you get a chance to peek at her profile) I am thinking of combining two of her ideas....she did a tight rope walker






that sounds easy enough to rig up but Im thinking instead of just a skellie I may try to make her gorilla and have him tight rope






(looks like she added polymer gorilla teeth to a small human skellie and added fur)...he is awesome...you have to go to her album she has simple ideas too like placing a cobweb covered broom next to a bucket of bloody brains and stuff and she had a bloody leg of a grounds keeper (so simple yet effective- I think Im going to place mine near the closed big top...every good haunt needs a maulling, lol.)






,






,


----------



## pumpkinpie

Check this out..I found them for $15-20 but it may be something you can make....If my pup isnt careful she may end up wearing it just like the little dog at the circus...too cute 






I can imagine her running around already lol


----------



## peeweepinson

You probably already know this but the best place for carnival things for great prices is Oriental Trading: http://www.orientaltrading.com/part...-1-0.fltr?categoryFromSearch=true&rd=carnival When I did my carnival theme this is where I went for pennants, signs, prizes, etc. Good luck with a very good theme!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I went there too, but I found I could cut the cost down by half and in some cases more if i went through other sites....sucks having to order tickets here and popcorn bags there but I really saved a tons. Oriental Trading is awesome though and you cant beat their price on prizes...I plan on getting my plastic goldfish for my homemade soaps (goldfish in a baggy), but luckily other than that Im only doing one big prize, I plan on handing out raffle tickets as some game prizes and then we will hold a raffle for a snowcone maker and a bunch of supplies (which Im hoping I can snag at clearance prices at the end of summer). But thanks for the tip I know others will hugely appreciate it too


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I want one of those monkies!! Now I just have to find a way to make one.


----------



## pumpkinpie

HalloweenTrick said:


> I want one of those monkies!! Now I just have to find a way to make one.


If you look at it closely it looks like a human skellie....Im guessing she made teeth out of polymer clay and then applied the hair sparaticly ....I really want to do this one too...he looks amazing


----------



## offmymeds

That monkey is very creepy! 

I made a 2 headed rooster, have a small birdcage to display it in and a 3 headed turtle we are going to name "Trey". i found a really cheap terrarium with a light at the thrift store to display him in. I tried to do one of those grow animals in a jar using an elephant but it really didn't get very big, i will probably use it anyway.
I have stuffed animals hanging all over my backyard so they will be all nasty by the time Halloween rolls around, it's pretty creepy with them all hanging on the fence, haha 
Our bathroom is going to be the clown's dressing room and i have gathered tons of things from dollar tree and garage sales for it. My Mom always helps me and I always give her a room of her own to decorate and that's the one she choose this year. 
She has painted my sideshow banners already and tons of other stuff. 

Our costumes this year wil be the knife thrower and his assistant. 

I'll try to get some pics later today so i can post them tomorrow.

Love hearing everyone's ideas!!!


----------



## LadySherry

I am going to do the monkey as well. I have a cage I made last year just right for him.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

offmymeds said:


> That monkey is very creepy!
> 
> I made a 2 headed rooster, have a small birdcage to display it in and a 3 headed turtle we are going to name "Trey". i found a really cheap terrarium with a light at the thrift store to display him in. I tried to do one of those grow animals in a jar using an elephant but it really didn't get very big, i will probably use it anyway.
> I have stuffed animals hanging all over my backyard so they will be all nasty by the time Halloween rolls around, it's pretty creepy with them all hanging on the fence, haha
> Our bathroom is going to be the clown's dressing room and i have gathered tons of things from dollar tree and garage sales for it. My Mom always helps me and I always give her a room of her own to decorate and that's the one she choose this year.
> She has painted my sideshow banners already and tons of other stuff.
> 
> Our costumes this year wil be the knife thrower and his assistant.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics later today so i can post them tomorrow.
> 
> Love hearing everyone's ideas!!!


Oooooh I cant wait to see your pics! I love to see your two headed rooster. What types of items do you have for the dressing room?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

pumpkinpie said:


> If you look at it closely it looks like a human skellie....Im guessing she made teeth out of polymer clay and then applied the hair sparaticly ....I really want to do this one too...he looks amazing


Ive got alot of catching up to do. I dont have any circus themed props or any cool freak show items. I need to get started right away. Ive got to many things on my list! And i keep finding more and more things i want to do!!!


----------



## offmymeds

I found an old make up mirror, the kind with the round bulbs all the way around it and some of the dollar tree items are the big comb, toothbrush, sunglasses that water squirting flower. I've also found umbellas, ties stuff like that. We will have a skeleton sitting in front of the mirror like he's gettin all ready. My Mom already has him ready to go.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Im right there with you HT...I am just itching to get started making my props


----------



## offmymeds

here's a few of my "oddities" 
The 2 headed rooster is kind of cheesy by hey it only cost 2 bucks to make and the 3 headed turtle only cost $ 1.00 so they will work. And I must give credit to someone on here for the wood fairy thingy, thanks! 
The siamese twins are for the sideshow. 
And those are the cow teeth...............still not sure on how to display them.......


----------



## offmymeds

siamese twins and face in a jar


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look amazing....but I think the turtles my favorite  he's just so cute  Great job!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

They all look amazing! The rooster, turtle and wood fairy are my favorite!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Pumpkin & Halloween!


----------



## lanie077

love your oddities, great job...how did you do your rooster?


----------



## offmymeds

lanie, all i did was get 2 roosters from the 99 cents store, whacked off one of the heads at a slant and attached it with florist picks. They are made of styrofoam so they were easy to work with. It's not very tall but will fit nicely in a bird cage i have. 

thanks!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Ok so ive had this little guy for a while now and i have never done a whole lot with him. So after seeing Halloween ladys monkey it gave me an idea maybe i can almost do the same with this. Or just maybe i can turn him into a ape man?? What do you guys think? Is that a good idea. This skelly is maybe about 2 feet tall fully poseable. I can give him some fangs and add a little bit of hair here and there.


----------



## pumpkinpie

He's perfect....thats the size Im looking for (2-3 ft)...cant wait to see him finished


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks Pumpkin. I should get him started soon. I hope you find what you are looking for as well.


----------



## offmymeds

That's a great idea to use him for. keep us posted!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Well I was peeking around at a couple other sites and found some pics that I thought might inspire some of you 

For the oddities room I saw this MONKEYS PAW...their prop was just a key chain in a case, but I think you could create the same look with a doll hand some brown paint and some fur...






closer look at the paw itself








CONJOINED TWINS
For this one she used (2) 2' tall skeletons, cut through the rib cage and one skull, taken apart and reassembled with the skulls and ribs fused together and each skeleton facing opposite directions.














And here is another version of a CIRCUS MONKEY, I think he would be cute at this size 2' but done up more like the Halloween Ladys version...I may even have mine eating a SNOcone (painted styro ball in snocone cup) and sitting with the Snocone machine  And a simple SWORD SWALLOWER


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Those are some cool pics! I like the sword swallower alot.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I did too, and he looks pretty simple to make


----------



## Paint It Black

I love the monkey with the tin cup. Has anyone seen that for sale anywhere?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think the guy made him but just in case I sent him a message for you, as soon as he comments back Ill let you know if/where you can find one


----------



## Paint It Black

pumpkinpie said:


> I think the guy made him but just in case I sent him a message for you, as soon as he comments back Ill let you know if/where you can find one


That's great. Thanks so much, pumpkinpie!


----------



## offmymeds

Love that monkey. 

I'm doing a sword swallower too. I picked up a coulpe of cheap long plastic swords at a garage sale. I need to do some painting on them but they are very light and they will work with the walgreens skelly and it will be easy and quick and cheap to do! Yay! 

I was thinking of doing something similar to the conjoined twins for my trophies for the costume contest. I was going to use the $1 skeletons form DT, cut a head off of one and make it a 2 headed one and give that one to the winner of "best themed related" and maybe glue two together at the hips or something for the "best couples costume" Still thinking of ideas.................


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh I love those, I hadnt even thought about using the little skellys...I wasnt planning on doing trophys this year...but I do already have the skellys muahahaha  thanks so much for the awesome idea


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh and heres another simple game I found on there too (love that it uses Dollar Tree skulls)
View attachment 114589


----------



## pumpkinpie

Not sure what happened to my pic...anyway it was just 6 DT skulls stacked in a pyramid and you knock them down with plastic baseballs which are probably from DT as well


----------



## HalloweenTrick

offmymeds said:


> Love that monkey.
> 
> I'm doing a sword swallower too. I picked up a coulpe of cheap long plastic swords at a garage sale. I need to do some painting on them but they are very light and they will work with the walgreens skelly and it will be easy and quick and cheap to do! Yay!
> 
> I was thinking of doing something similar to the conjoined twins for my trophies for the costume contest. I was going to use the $1 skeletons form DT, cut a head off of one and make it a 2 headed one and give that one to the winner of "best themed related" and maybe glue two together at the hips or something for the "best couples costume" Still thinking of ideas.................


those trophies sound awesome!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

pumpkinpie said:


> Not sure what happened to my pic...anyway it was just 6 DT skulls stacked in a pyramid and you knock them down with plastic baseballs which are probably from DT as well


that sounds like fun!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

DOLLAR TREE sells sets of double "circus"-like tickets--they are numbered as well; one for the ToTer and one for you if you want to award a prize or something at the end by doing a drawing--nice for party-goers. Also works well if you give every ToT a ticket and keep track of the beginning and ending numbers to determine how many people went thru the haunt. I bought white colored tickets and plan to stamp them with some colored halloween design to customize it a bit more.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> DOLLAR TREE sells sets of double "circus"-like tickets--they are numbered as well; one for the ToTer and one for you if you want to award a prize or something at the end by doing a drawing--nice for party-goers. Also works well if you give every ToT a ticket and keep track of the beginning and ending numbers to determine how many people went thru the haunt. I bought white colored tickets and plan to stamp them with some colored halloween design to customize it a bit more.


I think this is a really cool idea - customizing the tickets like that.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here is a link for cheap and easy light up circus letters I thought you all might like to use ...my party is in the back yard so my plan is to do these over the gate entrance...I will have some lit, some burned out and at least one letter that looks like its about to fall off the sign  http://ruffledblog.com/diy-carnival-marquee-letters/


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> DOLLAR TREE sells sets of double "circus"-like tickets--they are numbered as well; one for the ToTer and one for you if you want to award a prize or something at the end by doing a drawing--nice for party-goers. Also works well if you give every ToT a ticket and keep track of the beginning and ending numbers to determine how many people went thru the haunt. I bought white colored tickets and plan to stamp them with some colored halloween design to customize it a bit more.


This is exactly what we plan to do...we were going to hand out prizes and then decided it would be cheaper to buy one big prize...snocone machine and supply basket...we will hand out tickets as some game prizes...these tickets can also be traded for services (getting a drink for someone, working in a carnival booth,etc) but at the end of the night we will do the raffle for the prize


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the Ruffledblog tutorial link Pumpkinpie. I like the look of having the "raised siding" along the lettering. You are going to have a great looking backyard carnival. Hope you will take lots of pics and post back here. 

Also loved your idea for the bagged goldfish, which always seem to be at carnival events. _Have you seen Gemmy's Fincredibles?_ They are little animated goldfish similar to the butterflies and lightning bugs that Gemmy has out. They come in a clear fishbowl that you add water to and seal. The fish have different movement patterns and the fishbowl has lighting. I thought maybe to add some realism to your goldfish bags a few of the Fincredibles on a shelf nearby might be cool. You can see a YouTube video of them in action if you go to Gemmy's website.

I've been working on a few different themes for my yearly haunts, haunted carnival/circus being one of them. I have a lot of my major props and accessories already bought but have a ton of work to still do before any setup can happen and I'm not sure what theme I'll use this year. We've been dealing with what seems like a never-ending landscape redo (contractor was 3/4 way done with our pergola, ran into problems and quit on us-- feel like I'm living in a Groundhog Day or MoneyPit movie) and only wish I had some finished prop photos to post. My workshop garage area is still buried in bbq island equipment, patio furniture and such so I'm just itching to get started. In the meantime I really enjoy seeing how everyone's projects are coming along. Some days I think it's what keeps me motivated to still plan for halloween this year.


BTW the photo of a double garage that took the shape of a clown face with an open mouth--really like the look of that and may work that into my plans. I think our house will lend itself to using that kind of layout and would really help the haunt standout from the street. So thanks for the inspiration photo. I have two, large flaming skull/reaper wall hangers from Spirit Halloween that I'm adding a large red nose to and maybe big clown glasses and/or whisps of clown hair under his cloak (for more of a circus look), and the skulls will be mounted to each side of an arch which will be the entrance to the backyard haunt area. I'll try to post a pic of one of these guys for you if I can dig it out of the garage storage. Might give some of you some ideas as well. I was thinking the arch, which might turn into a tunnel entrance, would get noticed first from the street. However the "clown mouth garage"-look would make a better focal point. It's got me thinking about what other things I might want to do with the front windows and porch roof....hmmm.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I saw the clown garage too...its amazing...Im hoping to do it if I have enough time and money, LOL...It sounds like both your yard and your haunt will be amazing when everythings finished  Dont let the headache of the contractors weigh on you to much, there is always light at the end of the tunnel  Cant wait to see your pics, I have been stalking the forums daily for new ideas (as if I have more time to build props lol).

Matter a fact heres another I would love to do but the tutorial sucks...would make an amazing carousel in the trees 








http://translate.google.com/transla...arton.blogs.marieclaireidees.com/index-5.html celophane balled up and then used a few layers of scotch tape over the project


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the encouraging words on the backyard. This yard project has been going on for a year and half now and I've grown very weary. Those horses are cool. Love the idea. Sadly right now we have few trees! but a pole can be made from anything really. Awhile back I posted about an annual contest 3M? had for people to make sculptures out of their tape. They would look really cool with some colored lighting on the inside--ghost horses. Man, I have to say you have come up with some very cool reference photos. 

BTW regarding the Gemmy Fincredibles (goldfish version), ThinkGeek has them on sale right now for $14.99 (and 150 Geek Points if you are signed up to their rewards program). Kmart online has the guppy version but at a retail price of $25. I'm guessing these will be in limited supply at a few places the first year and then more widely available later. Cracker Barrel gets a number of the early released Gemmy products so they might turn up there (no CB near me however), and I have not seen any of the Fincredibles at Big Lots yet (just butterflies and fireflies).


----------



## LadySherry

pumpkinpie. Those horses are clear tape sculptures. If you are interested I could write a tut. for you on how to do them.
Very easy and cheap.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Pumpkin, Allen H _a.k.a. stiltbeast Studios _ has GREAT tutorials on you tube that cover an amazingly broad range of haunt topics. Here is a link to his tape sculpture tutorials. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/StiltbeastStudios/videos?query=tape


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome, thank you guys so much for all the help


----------



## offmymeds

Everyone's ideas sound great!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just scored a bunch of clear C9 Christmas lights (FREE )....I was originally wanting the clear globe lights at Big Lots...but I cant beat free....do you think they'll look okay? My plan is to zig zag them from tree to tree ( along with my penant flags) throughout the back yard...I just dont want them to look rinky dinky . Secondly has anyone tried using the ping pong balls over the little Christmas lights...I have tons of these too and could use them in my signs (and DT has ping pong balls 8pks)...just cant see them allowing enough light through...


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I think the Xmas lights will look great. I recently found glow in the dark ping pong balls. I think either would work just great. You could even paint them different colors.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks HT, I may have to try the painting trick 

BTW heres a simple game idea I thought I would pass along, they have simple instructions and I think it can be customized for a halloween theme pretty easy 

BANK A BALL

http://www.instructables.com/answers/how-can-i-build-the-carnival-game-called-quotban/


----------



## pumpkinpie

The ball in the basket game is what I want to do...does anyone know what angle and distance the basket needs to b so its challanging aka rigged lol


----------



## offmymeds

OH pumpkin you can't beat free! My daughter found these for me








they were 10 dollars for 5 sets


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those are amazing...great find  Gotta say Im kinda jealous,LOL


----------



## offmymeds

I finished my rotten candy guy this weekend, just have to add candy to the top, add a few bugs and such.


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, I love rotten candy guy. Where did you find the cool jacket? Altogether, a really nice large prop!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks, Paint It Black! 

I found that jacket at a slavation army sale. $1.00................ I can't believe someone actually bought that thing to wear. I saw it and knew exactly what i was going ot use it for. It hurts my eyes to look at it! LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

well, you couldn't find a more perfect clown jacket. awesome!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Ooooooooh Great job on the clown!


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow your clown looks great!! Nice touch with the flower on that killer jacket!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks!! It's the first animated prop i've ever made and he actually works! I was very pleased with how he turned out.

Has anyone started on their invites yet?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just found this image and a link...just loved this entryway and the crates









such a fun entryway...may do this at the front of a tent...heres the link 

http://midnightinthegardenofevil.blogspot.com/2010/08/rogers-gardens-2007-halloween-carnivale.html

and

http://pandorasparlor.blogspot.com/2007/10/carnivale-de-mystique.html


----------



## offmymeds

cool entryway!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Those skellys in the top hats are so cute.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Offmymeds, what a great clown! He's funny looking yet freaky at the same time. And what's not to like about that jacket...perfect for the circus (although I can't imagine buying it for anything else haha) and great price. i'm sure the jacket stood out among the other jackets on the rack!! How tall is he? Stretch there looks at at least 6 feet.... Curious how you made his base so he doesn't fall over. Any pics?

Pumpkinpie, thanks for the link to that site. That is probably the most elegantly deocrated indoor carnival that I've seen pics of. Just gorgeous. I've bookmarked it and will be back to look thru it some more for staging ideas.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Ghost! I was going for that goofy look, i made drool come out of his mouth too, just hard to see. 

I have a board in a bucket with cement and he is just PVC pipe & pool noodles, so i screwed it into the board. (he's very secure) His pants pretty much cover the bottom and he will be standing in front of the machine so i was not very concerned about the bottom part of the bucket showing. And yes he's right at 6ft. I'm only 5ft so he looks like a giant to me. I'm working on a 9ft one that is made out of PVC as well. He has a skeleton head and hands and he looks great so far. He is going to be standing by the sidewalk leaning over to greet the TOTers.

And boy did that jacket stand out!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Inspiration for my fortune teller or ticket booth goes perfect with the Theatre Bizzarre booths Im trying to replicate


----------



## pumpkinpie

And heres a simple one using an old wooden door


----------



## pumpkinpie

Paint It Black said:


> I love the monkey with the tin cup. Has anyone seen that for sale anywhere?


I still havent heard back from him, however I did just notice a skull that seems very similar posted on Halloween_Queens profile, it may simply be a small skelly with a different head on it (looks like she got it at walgreens).

Heres her link so you can take a peak...http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ions-picture57664-things-i-got-walgreens.html


----------



## LadySherry

Here is a book I made for my fortune teller room


----------



## LadySherry

Here is my Ant show for my circus theme oddities room. I was just messing around and came up with this. Had all the material already.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Just Like to say what a great tread. So made great idea to get the juices flowing,
Here a few wall mounted Oddities I've done so far





















in the middle of working on some shrunken heads here pic so far


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Twisteduk when i seen that rat i was like I've got to have that! So i am gonna attempt to make him, and what cool shrunken heads you got there!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

TWISTEDUK said:


> Just Like to say what a great tread. So made great idea to get the juices flowing,
> Here a few wall mounted Oddities I've done so far
> View attachment 114978
> 
> View attachment 114979
> 
> View attachment 114980
> 
> in the middle of working on some shrunken heads here pic so far
> View attachment 114981


As usual, your work is AMAZING I am in awe of your talent 

And to LS love the little ant circus...too cute 

And to OMM, funny how even a funny looking clown is still just plain creepy...good job


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm with HT on the rat....as you already know this rat is what set me on this insane Halloween circus track....however,I spent the better half of 2 weeks trying to find this beautiful creature before I realized he hadn't just been modified but built from ground up...again, I tip my hat to your talent  you are Awesome  Can't wait to see what lies ahead...


----------



## Paint It Black

pumpkinpie said:


> I still havent heard back from him, however I did just notice a skull that seems very similar posted on Halloween_Queens profile, it may simply be a small skelly with a different head on it (looks like she got it at walgreens).
> 
> Heres her link so you can take a peak...http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ions-picture57664-things-i-got-walgreens.html


Wow, you have a keen eye to see that! Thanks so much for keeping this project in mind - I think you are probably right about how it was made, and it wouldn't be too hard. He just did such a perfect job with it, I thought it was store-bought for sure. Thank You!!!! (If you hear from him, I am still curious about it).


----------



## Paint It Black

pumpkinpie said:


> I'm with HT on the rat....as you already know this rat is what set me on this insane Halloween circus track....however,I spent the better half of 2 weeks trying to find this beautiful creature before I realized he hadn't just been modified but built from ground up...again, I tip my hat to your talent  you are Awesome  Can't wait to see what lies ahead...


Seriously?!?! OMG, the rat is also amazing. What talent around here.

The ant circus is awfully clever as well. I love it.


----------



## offmymeds

Lady Sherry- I LOVE your ant circus and your book is very creepy, it looks great! 
Twisted, you blow me away! I love your work you are so talented! 
That rat is so cool I would love to do something like that but if i add anything else to my list i will explode!


----------



## LadySherry

Thank you all. It was fun to make.
I am too going to make some of those creepy rats. I acquired 2 of those rats in a box of halloween I paid $5 for and their faces have been eaten away. I guess that means half the work is already done for me.
Keep posting ideas --- WE are going to have the best displays around.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Here the sign for the rat monkey if any one want them


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That's awesome, thanks!!


----------



## LadySherry

Thanks Twisted. That will save some time.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks so much Twisted


----------



## pumpkinpie

Didnt know if anyone wanted to do the figi mermaid for their freak show...heres a tutorial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWQUV1QHoHM


----------



## LadySherry

I just got back from an inspirational trip to the thrift store. I was looking for a white rabbit for my magician and I kept pulling out monkeys. I now own 6 stuffed monkeys. They will be reeking havoc at the circus. Something just come to you out of no where.
Pumpkin I will be using the tut on the mermaid. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## offmymeds

Good find on the monkeys. I scrounge for ducks for my "drowned" duck pond. 

I made a mermaid last year for my pirate haunt so i'm just gonna use her. I made her enclosure last weekend. i just have to decorate the outside of it. I will be putting the clear side of that window tint stuff (using the mirror side for the hallway) on the front opening. I kindof wanted it to look like she's in water. I hope that works cause it's all assembled and ready to go.
She is one of my sideshow freaks. 

I really like that little one. I made a small one to go on the front of the pirate ship out of one of the DT skellies. I will look for a pic.


----------



## offmymeds

found one


----------



## pumpkinpie

She looks great...cant wait to see how your water effect turns out


----------



## offmymeds

This is the one i'm using for the sideshow


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Pumpkin, when I did the theme two years ago I purchased scented candles and wax melts from _Dark Candles_. The have a scent called Dark Carnival that is fabulous. I also bought the scented oil and added it to my fog machine's liquid for scented fog. It really helped to complete the overall circus feel. I like adding scents because I think they add a whole nother layer or dimension to the atmosphere. Terra has a great article on her blog about the seven layers of scare.

http://www.darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28&products_id=26&zenid=ae589d4133c21338a6ec87585cf63fb0


----------



## pumpkinpie

That's awesome...thank you so much. Does it smell like popcorn??? Funnel cake??? Yummm,I can smell it already  I told my hubby we really need to start trying out corndog and funnel cake recipes...yep I know it's tough...but we just have to do it for the sake of our party,UGH.... LMBO


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I found this website that has tons of cool oddity pics. and info about carnival sideshows. I thought i would share some photos. There are some cool ones that could also give you some cool ideas for your party or haunt. http://www.sideshowworld.com/


----------



## HalloweenTrick

This looks like it would make a fun game. the donkeys eyes light up and goes "hee-Haw" when the center of the target is struck, he also has mechanical legs that kick into the air.


----------



## pumpkinpie

More images for inspiration...















http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...750DA7C487296BB0DDE800BEC&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...CE715B1B0BB4B1F17C190FD&first=421&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Those are awesome!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

These were some of the beers I served. 

Coney sland Beers. http://www.shmaltzbrewing.com/CONEY/index.html


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the donkey, that looks like it could really be fun...plus I love the vintage look of it 

And those beers are awesome...sadly my hubby said BYOB only...however, I am at the very least making some spiked lemonade (shhh he doesnt know it yet,lol) 

Just curious does anyone have any suggestions on how to (on the cheap) make this theme steampunk....I am moving avay from the idea of a creepy french circus and more toward an eerie steampunk look (mainly cause I just love the clothes,lol). The clothes fit right in with the feel Im going for....heres what Im looking at...






makeup






or 






and I need a fab top hat 

Something like this for the hubby






if I can find it for less than they sell for on etsy or the steampunk shops (I think this jacket was like $300...yikes...but oh how I love it) 

Still have no clue how to dress my carnys (aka teen boys that dont really do costumes) 

Oh and before I forget, saw this thought it was a neat way to have animal look without the cost of animal prop....maybe throw a bumble ball in the box for movement or a recording of animal sounds (snoring, growling, etc)


----------



## pumpkinpie

I forgot to include these lastnight....looks easy, cheap and effective


----------



## pumpkinpie

So this morning i have been on the hunt for glowing eyes that I can use inside some of my faux animal crates that will be used for games and what not (when looking through the air holes I want it to look like animals are inside). Problem is aside from EVIL EYES or HAUNTED HEDGE I havent found anything...I dont care for the flickering of the and I find LED smaller than I want....

Long story short, in my search I did find a few animals that would make some great displays with or without adjustments...all were found at buycostume.com







light up gargole $24.99







zombie flamingo $14.99







zombie dog $26.99 (thanks shebear1 great find)


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin I found these awesome led ballon lights last night at walmart. I think they will be perfect for your light up eyes. I will post some pics for u as soon as I get a chance. when I bought them they were already inside of the gallons and I took them out. they stay lit for 15hrs but when I took them apart I believe y can replace the batteries. They have blue, green, yellow and red.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome, thanks so much I cant wait to see them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I almost ordered that zombie flamingo the other day from Buycostumes. Last summer I bought a number of Walgreens' pink flamingos when they were on clearance, and will be turning them into skelemingos at some point. I thought the contrasting look with the zombie ones would make the zombie ones really stand out from the rest of the flock. I'm not sure when I'll need them so have held off for now, hopefully not until after they are discontinued or sold out! We have palm trees in our yard so these props are just a natural.

The zombie dog was sold out everywhere by the time I was ready to order. I liked the GrandinRoad Martha Stewart werewolf better for a canine though but it was way more expensive than the zombie dog. Despite its price that one sold out pretty quickly too. I wonder if GrandinRoad will get it back in this year. I think either of them would be a great addition to your crates Pumpkinpie.

Pumpkinpie given what you have described for your eyes in the crates, have you considered making glowing LED eyes yourself? There probably is a tutorial somewhere and the parts are nominal and pretty cheap and the skill to assemble is pretty easy. We bought Cabellas Nite Eyes a few years ago for our reindeer/werewolf and followed a tutorial to do all the wiring to make them glow. I'm sure you could use ping pong balls for the eyes, paint them black except for the white part of the eye and insert the LED into the back of the ping pong ball to illuminate. 

Halloween Trick could you also mention what the balloon LEDs cost when you post? And what department you found them in at Walmart? I was thinking of buying some white ones from Shindiz.com to insert into the dangling skulls around my circus umbrella and would like to check these out first before ordering.They are being sold on eBay from China but I don't want to order from overseas. Last year ABC Distributors had the multicolored ones on their site and I didn't buy any then and see now that they are gone. So my search continues. The ones from Walmart maybe the same ones as what ABC was selling. I'm sure they all come from China anyway.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Regarding the steampunk clothing on the cheap Pumpkinpie, I'm not really sure how to do that. It's pretty ornate and unique (like not even sure you'd find anything suitable without a lot of searching at Goodwill, etc.). Maybe finding a costume rental place would be the way to go especially if this is for a one-night party. I love the clothing over at Steampunk Emporium btw.

I also think you asked about costumes for your teen boys who don't like dressing in costume. If they are going to be carny boys, i could see either jeans (blue or colored), a t-shirt and suspenders and maybe a flat cap if you can get them to wear one. If they will get a bit more dressy, then a white shirt and bow tie with suspenders might look good. I picture that for the guy selling snake oil! A boater or a Panama type straw hat might also seem appropriate. You might be able to pair those steampunk glasses they sell as accessories with a flat top hat if they worked with the rest of the outfit.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin have you tried steampunk emporium? They might not have exactly what your looking for but maybe something similar.  spookie those balloons cost $3.78 you get 5 of them in a pack. I got the red and yellow ones. The yellow ones were discontinued for some reason at 3$. I will post pics soon.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

i put the light behind my glass skull so you could see how bright it is













as you can see this is very small. Im hopeing i can find replacement batteries although i dont see why not. 
If you have any problem finding these pumpkin or ghost let me know i will gladly get some for you and send them to you.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks GS, I will have to take a peek at the LED lights, I found some earlier today and they plugged into a 9volt battery...only $6.99 but silly me I forgot to write down the info...

I was lucky and found tutorials on my entire outfit...the bustle and opera collar look very easy but Im thinking I may be better off just buying the corset online (found them as cheap as $15 new...not waist training but thats okay). As for my hubbys costume Im thinking the hardest part will be the jacket...luckily though I did find info on cutting up a suit jacket (goodwill) and adding tails. In the video the guy spray paints the suit red and sprays on a black collar...Im thinking the cheapest easiest way to get the same look (metallic brocade) would be to use metallic paints and a stencil...if all else fails I should be able to just paint over it...I hope  Then I should be able to make a simple vest and purchase a ruffle shirt (pirate shirt) and maybe add the fancy tie. Oh...I even found tutorials how to make the top hats from duct tape and card board...and cardboard goggles 
*Oddly enough I found a tuxedo complete with shirt and all (no tails) only 2 years old for $35 on Craigslist but alas it was too small  but theres still time 

Ohhh, I love the suggestion you had for the boys...maybe I could do the elastic band thingy they wore over their shirt sleeves (if I can get them in long sleeve)...I love that...thanks so much ...I could add some holsters and painted toy guns to add the steampunk vibe if I want. I was even thinking of trying to get my son to wear a plague doctors mask (not sure what to dress him in if he wears it though)...

I even think Ill paint some faux steel or copper panels on my game facades to add in a little steampunk. I looked for steampunk oddities but they are pretty expensive and pretty difficult to achieve. TBS, Im sticking with the gorilla build...maybe a decapetated elephant or zebra head...hopefully the rat...and some animals in crates...Im hoping that will be enough to pull off the look. I prefer the destressed look (while still being realistic) to scary/gore...Im hoping for a real eerie yet fun vibe...Im sure the music will help with that too


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those are awesome...and cheap..AND BRIGHT, LOL...thanks for the post HT

And yes I loved their stuff I just havent committed to the price tag yet LOL


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I don't think you have to seperate creepy French and steampunk. I think they go together perfectly!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Short on time to post right now but Halloween Trick, I'd bet DOLLAR TREE has those batteries. What size are they? If you go to Wikipedia and bring up Electrical Batteries, Sizes they have a table of battery sizes and more importantly the various names each size goes by. In fact I recently mentioned on the forum that the LR44 battieries that were in my Blade Runner umbrella could be found at Dollar Tree and were sold as AG13s for example. Here's the link specifically to that section. Button batteries are near the bottom of the list.

Those Balloon Lights _are_ really bright. I'll stop in and see if I can find them at our local store. Thanks.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Spookie I forgot to tell you they were in the party section. Im not home right now to check the battery size but I will let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Banner sized circus font....if you need a stencil for your games http://www.craftjr.com/circus-bubble-letters-to-print/


----------



## pumpkinpie

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...creepy-ticket-booth-old-shipping-pallets.html


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin I like the ticket booth idea.
Spookie those batteries are LR41.


----------



## offmymeds

I love those steampunk costumes and painting is a great idea. 
Love those light up balloons. 

OMG, those sideshow pictures are awesome!!


----------



## offmymeds

here is my lobster boy/man thingy. He was completely made by my Mom. His top half is a woman mannekin so she had make a mans head & face out of it. I told her it just added to his creep factor. She sewed his hands & feet.






She also made the clothes for the snake charmer.









I also changed the tie on the rotten candy dude.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look great!!!! Question, as I can tell you have a great imagination....I was considering adding a trapeze prop to my party....should I just have corpsed (?)skeleton arms hanging like they were pulled from the socket (maybe with the body lying on the ground) or should I just have the arms like theyve been there a long time....or simply do the whole skeleton as if they were hanging from the legs???? If I go with just the arms do you think these will work...Im looking for cheap...






around $6 or






this is my prefered choice at $12 or do you think these might work






(i would have to hide the stake).

Or another version (whole skeleton needed) would be to tie up 2 lines each to different trees and have it look like he is leaving one bar for another...fishing line could help tie his legs to the bar (as if it was swinging away from him)...heres a pic of the effect Im thinking of








Secondly I have never used skellys in my party themes...I was considering the cheap 3ft Blucky for my tight rope walker...if I glue the joints together would this be possible or do I need to stick with the poseable skeletons...

I love the skeleton themed props like the candy vendor (mine will hand out game tickets (packets), tight rope walker (love her), sword swallower and the skele-animals (ape)...but I dont want to be redundant...what do you think...is this to much skelly action

Thanks so much for any advice or suggestions you can offer


----------



## offmymeds

I really like the idea of the one hanging like it's been there a long time and i like the one hanging from it's knees. You could always add another one hanging from it's hands. That one swinging from one to other would look great. I have no idea if you can glue the 3ft to make it stiff enough to stand?? If you can hang it from it's head and let his feet touch the rope, you could glue him still, maybe? I'm sure there is an easier way to make it work. I'll keep thinking and looking. I love skeletons and i'm using quite a few in my set up. I don't think you have too many!! LOL


----------



## LadySherry

neat idea. If I were to do it I would be tempted to have just 2 arms on the bar and a bloody splat on the floor below with some pieces of bones and material to indicate a costume in the mix. You can never have to much skelly action thou.


----------



## offmymeds

Ohh, i lke that too!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin the swinging effect would be really neat, especially if you could have one of the legs or arms hanging out of the socket like you said earlier by using some fishing line and tying them up in mid air.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Found some really cheap arms (two for 7.99)...still debating on a full skeleton or just the arms....

Heres a cool video I found 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCrUEIywuW4


----------



## mystic manor

Yep. My wife wants me to build the "whirl and hurl" (at the 6:25 mark on the video). I think I can do it with an old treadmill motor.


----------



## pumpkinpie

mystic manor said:


> Yep. My wife wants me to build the "whirl and hurl" (at the 6:25 mark on the video). I think I can do it with an old treadmill motor.


That would be so cool, I loved the ferris wheel too....he has tons of videos throught the years...my mind was racing so many good ideas.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like the idea of the hands and arms still hanging onto the trapeze myself. Sort of a body malfunction going on there. You could have a clown pushing a drum (garbage can on wheels) labeled "bio waste" with the brush end of a bloody shop broom sticking out of it and maybe a leg or two--the clown could be could be part of the cleanup crew. And a red stain on the "carpet" below the trapeze would say it all. So much for the dearly de-parted! Now that's a hard act to follow.

I am definitely in a weird mood tonight....


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha...thats awesome spookie...I actually found the leg too...$5 I was thinking I could just use my husbands push broom and have the leg and debris swept into a pile next to the broom with cobwebs on the broom (or in a bucket)...like TheHalloween Lady






but Im kinda liking your idea too....Just too many good ideas out there 

I was wanting a ticket vendor (handing out ticket packets as guests enter) but I was thinking to save some cash on the skelly I could make a vendors tray and leave it at the entrance with a sign posted "Skeleton Crew...Get your own damn tickets" (only teens and adults attending our party). Not sure yet though...


----------



## Skullea

Looooove the ideas here! This is the thread that made me decide once and for all to do a haunted carnival theme... Thank you, friends!

So besides all of the research I've been doing, I got ONE thing done already: I hired a FORTUNE TELLER (psychic medium) for the soiree! This is the first time I'd done this for a party, so I got a reading done by her this week just to make sure she seems legit. She's spectacular! She reads people using cards and a pendulum, and she tells me that she meets for 5-10 minutes per person. Pretty reasonable rate, too, I'd say - she's charging $150 for two hours, and then $50/hour after that if we decide to keep her for longer. This will be the BEST investment of the night, I'm sure. 

I've been looking into some fortune teller tent ideas - I have one of those canopy tents with sides that we'll set up in the yard. I'm thinking some lush-looking fabric, maybe some beads, some incense... 

Maybe the outside will look like this:









(I'm sure I found that image on this thread - thank you!)


----------



## TWISTEDUK

So many great ideas. too much to make and not enough time.
Here a pics of a doll I've just finished and shrunken heads for my freak show.
Reptillia the Gecko Girl















and a clown one








thanks for the figi mermaid link, that's my next project.


----------



## Paint It Black

TwistedUK, Wow, your work is fantastic, so intricate and detailed. love everything you've done.


----------



## offmymeds

oh Twisted, you are KILLING me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want all your stuff!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Twisteduk, such awesome work!! how do you make your shrunken heads?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thats awesome Skullea, that sounds like a lot of fun. I know yesterday I found out that a guy here has a trailer that is a mobile simulated roller coaster (8 rides) kind of like whats at universal just not as realistic....still I think it would be awesome to add to our carnival...just waiting to see how expensive it is...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Skullea said:


> Looooove the ideas here! This is the thread that made me decide once and for all to do a haunted carnival theme... Thank you, friends!
> 
> So besides all of the research I've been doing, I got ONE thing done already: I hired a FORTUNE TELLER (psychic medium) for the soiree! This is the first time I'd done this for a party, so I got a reading done by her this week just to make sure she seems legit. She's spectacular! She reads people using cards and a pendulum, and she tells me that she meets for 5-10 minutes per person. Pretty reasonable rate, too, I'd say - she's charging $150 for two hours, and then $50/hour after that if we decide to keep her for longer. This will be the BEST investment of the night, I'm sure.
> 
> I've been looking into some fortune teller tent ideas - I have one of those canopy tents with sides that we'll set up in the yard. I'm thinking some lush-looking fabric, maybe some beads, some incense...
> 
> Maybe the outside will look like this:
> 
> View attachment 115447
> 
> 
> (I'm sure I found that image on this thread - thank you!)


Just saw this on pinterest and thought of your fortune teller...not sure how they did it (link didnt work) but I thought it would be absolutely beautiful if your having an outside party






maybe done infront of your tent or something...but I love the curtains and skellies too


----------



## Skullea

Love this, pumpkinpie! I'm seeing lots of lush fabric, so I'll definitely go that route. The lighting gives a cool effect, too. I'd love to hear what you find out about the cost of the simulator...


----------



## pumpkinpie

I have been seeing a lot of posts about the money game and would love to do it at my CIRQUE du CARNEVIL party this year...I have almost all the kinks finally worked out...

My Plan:
-Each party goer will recieve 13 carnival tickets when they arrive.
-Players will be able to play games, do services, beg, cheat and steal to earn more tickets (as well as work my game/food tents). 
-Each carnival game will cost 1 ticket to play but will pay 5 tickets if you win.
-At the end of the night (or at a designated time...maybe 10) we will have everyone write their names on their accumulated tickets and put them in the raffle JOL bucket(s).
-Raffle prizes will include (sticking with the carnival theme) a SNO-Cone machine and supplies. We may also raffle off a Cotton Candy machine or a bottle of Cotton Candy Vodka.

Heres where I need help, does anyone have the game instructions to share or better yet can anyone help with a clever idea (poem or something) to explain the game and its rules. Thanks so much for reading and for any suggestions you can offer. 

A like the cover fee idea too, like $5-10...maybe I could do this along with the regular game...that way at the end of the night the winner wins a pot of cash (and the host doesnt have to brake the bank paying for it Im thinking of asking around, see how people respond...in my case with the carnival theme I could get wrist tickets and only those that want to pay can participate in the cash drawing...I could have numbers written on the tickets and a bucket with corresponding numbers for the money draw...that could be lots of fun 

for regular game play/raffles








for cash drawing (pay to play attendees only)






...no stealing or losing these tickets...just a game of luck


----------



## pumpkinpie

Heads up if you need any canopy tents BigLots sale 6/27-7//7 $59






I just love the circus look of it 

They also have a 30% off summertime sale ending this evening


----------



## LadySherry

sweet I need a few of these and that is a good price. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pumpkinpie

LadySherry said:


> sweet I need a few of these and that is a good price. Thanks for the heads up.


Just found some on familydollar.com foor $20 heres the link...store ends TOMORROW http://www.familydollar.com/pages/hotitems.aspx?drpStoreID=04076

It will be the ad with the $1 on the front...page 8


----------



## Danielj2705

I made a poem to explain the rules if you would like to use it 
There'll be a drawing of names to determine a prize
To win, play games steal and tell lies.
You can get tickets from a Booth, a tent or a stall
They'll be the simplest of games, just chucking a ball
For each ticket you spend on trying a game
What you get back isn't the same.
For rach game won, 5 tickets are given*
To the task you have indeed risen
Dont get to cocky or indeed to fast
Your winning streak will not last.
At the end of the night
Filled with games, food and fright
A draw will be held, to determine I winner*
The less tickets you have, the odds will be thinner
The champ receives a circus good
A fun item which makes carnival food
For each ticket you have, that's a name on the hat
You'll win them by playing this or winning at that
Pick a pocket or two if the games aren't your thing
But no matter what happens just have a good fling

Enjoy my circus, of games, prizes and fright
Happy Halloween to you all, please enjoy your night

So what'd'ya think?  Sorry for all the grammar, spelling or punctuation mistakes


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks so much Daniel...thats awesome  I think you did a great job on it...I know I tried to rhyme a few words but it didn't take me long to know I had met defeat lol....


----------



## Danielj2705

Thank you or the kind words! 
I love making poems so


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like your instructional poem a lot, Danielj. I always struggle with words even on b-day cards 


Pumpkinpie, that price on the BL tent sounds pretty good. Right now I'm planning on using our yet-to-be-finished pergola for my Big Tent, that is if our yard ever gets finished.  As each week passes with holidays floating by, I'm thinking it's less likely of happening this year. I've really been psyched to do the circus theme this year too. Regardless of which year, I think I will steal the idea of striped panels to cover the "tent" legs. That's a very nice look. We'll have power to the pergola roof and am considering running light strands from the corners upwards and to the center to create that raised tented look.

This really depends on your partygoers, but have you considered holding an attraction called Be a Circus Performer challenge to get people involved in the spirit of the circus (or maybe Clowning Around)? Have props handy like juggling balls (DT has really soft covered ones that would work nicely), plate twirling, balancing on one foot while balancing some item... Award a prize of so many tickets for the best circus act and judging can be by the partygoers.


----------



## Danielj2705

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I like your instructional poem a lot, Danielj. I always struggle with words even on b-day cards .


Thank you Spookie!  
I make all my own cards for family and friends, mostly with custom verses


----------



## pumpkinpie

I just picked up my BL Canopy this morning and the hubby decided to toss it out on the patio (didnt have the nerve to tell him that it was just for Halloween, LOL) Mine is tan and white...it seems to be a nice quality...easy to set up and made of canvas...very nice for the price. I even ran by Walmart to double check theres...the cheapest was $99 and not near the quality or look  Hopeefully that Pergola gets finished SOON  cause I cant wait to see the pics.

BTW...And I love your suggestion...My photo op area was going to have orange curtains hanging between two trees, cloth flag banners in front of that with the word FREAKSHOW spelled out in circus font...I was going to set out clown noses and a photo frame...but this setting would be awesome to use for your Circus Performer aswell...may make for some really cute pictures too...GREAT IDEA>>>I LOVE IT 





Ghost of Spookie said:


> I like your instructional poem a lot, Danielj. I always struggle with words even on b-day cards
> 
> 
> Pumpkinpie, that price on the BL tent sounds pretty good. Right now I'm planning on using our yet-to-be-finished pergola for my Big Tent, that is if our yard ever gets finished.  As each week passes with holidays floating by, I'm thinking it's less likely of happening this year. I've really been psyched to do the circus theme this year too. Regardless of which year, I think I will steal the idea of striped panels to cover the "tent" legs. That's a very nice look. We'll have power to the pergola roof and am considering running light strands from the corners upwards and to the center to create that raised tented look.
> 
> This really depends on your partygoers, but have you considered holding an attraction called Be a Circus Performer challenge to get people involved in the spirit of the circus (or maybe Clowning Around)? Have props handy like juggling balls (DT has really soft covered ones that would work nicely), plate twirling, balancing on one foot while balancing some item... Award a prize of so many tickets for the best circus act and judging can be by the partygoers.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thought this was so cool, but my husband forbid me lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzy7NWBL-2Q&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## offmymeds

OMG! That is awesome! My mom talked about dressing like that.......she told me she was going to save all her hair in her brush and use that cause it would look like her real hair, I told her nooooooooooooooo, i was so creeped out by it, she just laughed and thought it was funny, so she is going to dress as a 4 armed woman. She's going to have 2 extra on her right side and one coming out of her back.


----------



## pumpkinpie

LMAO  she sounds like a hoot ...thats awesome...cant wait to see her pic



offmymeds said:


> OMG! That is awesome! My mom talked about dressing like that.......she told me she was going to save all her hair in her brush and use that cause it would look like her real hair, I told her nooooooooooooooo, i was so creeped out by it, she just laughed and thought it was funny, so she is going to dress as a 4 armed woman. She's going to have 2 extra on her right side and one coming out of her back.


----------



## pumpkinpie

check these out thought they might be neat for a freak show, maybe add some other cheap magic or fire tricks

http://www.vampfangs.com/Fire-From-Palms-p/f10300.htm


----------



## Danielj2705

I've seen them before, when I was interested in Magic I actually considered
These. One thing that put me off was the price
but as I remember there is a cheaper alternative using a lighter/match and a mix
Of gas bubbles. Try searching bubbles to fire or something along
those lines. It's completely safe an although I have not personally tried it I have been working in the same lab as people who have and they said it was a good experience. 

Although if you age goingfor a magic bit then you could make a ouple of props for it , a woman actually sawn in half, the zig zag woman really like that etc etc. If you need any advice from the magic or science point of view just message me


----------



## Danielj2705

http://fear-of-lightning.wonderhowto.com/how-to/make-propane-bubbles-fire-you-can-hold-0132758/

Here's a link on how to do what I was talking about


----------



## Danielj2705

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...5dXNDQ&usg=AFQjCNExpW62rWTGElo0tBJbOWnICAALyA
Here's a video


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome Daniel thanks so much...I just may have to try it.....well...on second thought, maybe Ill make the hubby try it LOL


----------



## Danielj2705

Haha, I am sure he'll be up to it XD
Just remember to be extra careful whilst trying it- follow all safety precautions and one that isn't normally mentioned is do not wear bracelets, watches, rings, long sleeved shirts or long sleeved tops. Also make sure it is a very big open place with nothing hanging above (E.g trees). 
Hope it goes well


----------



## LadySherry

I managed to get 3 of the $20 canopies (all solid tan) from Family $. and I bought one of the $30 with net walls. That one will be used for the balloon dart game. Safety for $10 works for me. Gonna try to set them up with the striped fabric walls this weekend and see if they are gonna work and look the way I want. 
I am having so much fun with this years theme I am having making myself go to sleep I just want to keep working and get it ALL done. This way when ya'll add new ideas I have the time to add them as well. 
Who knew that Halloween could be so addictive?..... oh wait..... ALL OF YOU!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, you got 4!! They should look great. I'm going to have to go with the free pallets and work my A$$ off to construct my game booths! Of course I may wait and see if I can pick smething up on clearance. I'm going to try and get my ticket booth done this weekend. 

I can't agree with you more, I love this theme!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha...thats too funny the hubby went back last night and grabbed me two more from BL, he said this way if the one he put out on the patio meets its demise in a thunderstorm we're all set with backups....I was super shocked...this guy hates spending money....he really must feel bad for having me man the garage sale this week 104* two days in a row...LOL

I cant wait to hear how the Family $ ones turn out...I never got a chance to run over to ours (its a 45 min drive).

OMM..cant wait to see your booths, btw keep an eye out at BL, last year they had their easy pop up canopys at $15, I kicked myself when i passed them up...Im still planning my facades and my free pallet game areas too, I just love the worn down look of the pallets  Havent started them yet though, waiting till the temps cool down. Just started my CARNEVIL lighted sign and getting ready to work on my eyeballs...post pics when I get them finished


----------



## pumpkinpie

Okay so here is a copy of my poem for the money game...still not 100% happy with it as I liked so many of Daniels rhymes now I have to find a way to merge the two poems together...anyway here it is, maybe you all can help with suggestions to combine the two 

STEP RIGHT UP AND DON’T BE SHY,
YOU’VE BEEN GIVEN 13 TICKETS TO TRY TO WIN A PRIZE,
YOU CAN SAVE THEM OR PLAY THEM, MAYBE DOUBLE YOUR LUCK,
JUST DEPENDS ON YOUR APPONENTS AND WHAT THEY’LL DO FOR A BUCK…

KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR TICKETS…CAUSE THIS GAME HAS NO RULES,
SOME WILL BEG YOU, CHEAT YOU…TAKE YOU AS FOOL(S),
SO IT DEPENDS ON YOUR MORALS…AND JUST WHAT YOU WILL DO,
YOU CAN STEAL THEM…PLAY FOR THEM…ENSLAVE YOURSELF OR DEGRADE YOURSELF FOR THEM…IT’S ALL UP TO YOU…

DOESN’T MATTER HOW YOU OBTAIN THEM…BUT YOU HAVE TILL JUST TEN,
JOIN ME AT THE RAFFLE…WHO KNOWS YOU JUST MIGHT WIN…



Line 3...(You can save them or play them, maybe MULTIPLY your luck) not sure if this sounds better as most of my games will offer 5 tickets to the winner...idk
Line 7...(So it depends on your morals, and just what you WONT do)...which sounds better


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I think it sounds great just the way it is. Maybe line 7 you can put - So it depends on your morals, and just what you WIILL or WONT do. Not sure if you realized though that you spelled opponents wrong.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha, I did and I even had spell check on...so much for that LOL...good catch ..BTW, I LOVE your suggestion for line 7...thanks so much 

ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR LINE 3...... EVEN instead of MAYBE...and/or MULTIPLY instead of DOUBLE...CANT WAIT TO HEAR WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I think im kinda stuck on that one as well. But i really think it sounds great the way it is. I think using the word even is good. The word quintuple also means 5 but some people might not know what that means. 
You can save them or play them, even quintuple your luck.....That does sound kinda funny 
quadruple ?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Made a change to line 8...think it sounds a little better

you can win them…steal them…enslave yourself or degrade yourself for them…it’s all up to you…


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I think that sounds better too!! I know it will be great!


----------



## lanie077

i found this on amazon, i think it would look good for an oddity


----------



## Danielj2705

I like it all 
The one thing that I would change is this-
KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR TICKETS…CAUSE THIS GAME HAS NOt a RULE,
SOME WILL BEG, CHEAT,…TAKE YOU for a FOOL,

That's just my personal opinion, I think it helps with the flow


----------



## pumpkinpie

I love him, thanks so much for the post 


lanie077 said:


> i found this on amazon, i think it would look good for an oddity


@Daniel...thanks for the suggestion, I played and played with it couldnt ever get it to work so I just threw the fool(s) in but was never really happy with it...lol, I love your suggestion


----------



## Danielj2705

Anytime, just ask if you ever need anything


----------



## lanie077

pumpkinpie said:


> I love him, thanks so much for the post
> 
> your welcome, i ordered one i will post a pic when i get it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

YOU’VE BEEN GIVEN 13 TICKETS TO TRY TO WIN A PRIZE, 

How about: 

You've been given 13 tickets for a chance at a prize,

I think the "to try to" sounds a bit redundant.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You've been given 13 tickets for a chance at a prize,
> 
> I think the "to try to" sounds a bit redundant.


Love that...see I knew that everyone would help me polish this thing up....you guys are awesome 

QUESTION...I dont just want people to think they can only play 13 times, do you all have suggestions to add to the poem telling everyone they can play games throughout the night so long as they have tickets (not sure how to fit this in). Or should I just add it in smaller print at the bottom of the page...Thanks again for everyones help


----------



## Danielj2705

What about adding In another verse-

As long as you have a ticket it two
There's gonna be things to play and do
Tickets you win can be used again
To win some tickets or to play a game*


----------



## offmymeds

I don't think yhou will need to add anything, If you tell a few people while they are playing they can win more chances word will spread quickly. You're poem sounds great.
I've been rethinking this game all weekend and I'm going to change mine up a little. Still going to use tickets but I'm going to call the game "Trick or Treat". I will start everyone out with some tickets and they can still win some or cheat or whatever to get more but i'm going to tell them as soon as they get a few tickets to put them in a pot or something and every 30 minutes i will pull a # and they will have to pick from the prizes. These will be bags or something so you can't see what's in them. I will have some good stuff and some gag stuff, hence the Trick or Treat! I think this might get some others motivated to play and gather more tickets the more chances they have to win a prize instead ot just one prize at the end. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## LadySherry

I really like the way this is sounding. I have been thinking about this game as well. I think I am going to do several drawings thru the night.


----------



## offmymeds

Do you think it's mean to give out gag gifts? Think it will discouage people? 

I think it's a scream and will be fun.


----------



## Paint It Black

offmymeds said:


> Do you think it's mean to give out gag gifts? Think it will discouage people?
> 
> I think it's a scream and will be fun.


I have always had tons of fun giving and receiving gag gifts, but I know not everyone has my same sense of humor. One of my daughters actually thinks gag gifts are mean,


----------



## offmymeds

I think they are fun too. I gave out gag gifts at my party a couple of years ago. They were "willed" to people from my deceased guest of Honor Stella. It was a funeral home, morgue theme. They received things like an ugly tie collection, an avon bottle collection a Stiffiney Vase< good lord it was ugly> things like that, but everyone who got willed something i went back and gave each of them a $5.00 scratch off. This time i only want to give the gag gift. Not everyone can win a good prize, haha. 
Most of my guest would probably think it is funny as well so that's why I want to call it Trick or Treat, kind of give them a warning.

Thanks!!


----------



## Paint It Black

I say it sounds like great fun!


----------



## LadySherry

I say go for it. They can always opt out. Than I can take their gift. muahhhahhahaha


----------



## pumpkinpie

offmymeds said:


> Do you think it's mean to give out gag gifts? Think it will discouage people?
> 
> I think it's a scream and will be fun.


No way!!!!That sounds awesome...I may steal that idea from you...Im thinking still with the carnival/circus thing....trick/gag gift...bag of animal droppings...could be like choc covered raisins or just poo made from great stuff and painted, maybe for a treat some fancy choc covered peanuts or those feather things for the hair (kind of remind me of the ones we used to get at carnivals) or caramel apple or what about the twisted glass soda bottles... or these http://www.stupid.com/Carnival-Scented-Pens_p_2635.html
http://www.stupid.com/Lucky-Poo-Poo-Keychain_p_2201.html
http://www.stupid.com/Sour-Gummy-Popcorn_p_715.html


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks for the input! 

Pumpkin, that website is great!!!!!!
I saw some rubber chicken keychains at the 99 cent store, thought they might be fun in the treat bags. 6/$1

You are close enough LadySherry, come on by!!!


----------



## chinclub

I have never been a fan of the carnival theme but I got sucked into this thread and just read all 19 pages!! Now I think I have to add a carnival to my party. I had nothing for the back yard (except I know I want to project clips of horror movies up on the wall out back.) Thanks to all of you I have decided to incorporate the carnival as well! Thanks.


----------



## pumpkinpie

offmymeds said:


> I think they are fun too. I gave out gag gifts at my party a couple of years ago. They were "willed" to people from my deceased guest of Honor Stella. It was a funeral home, morgue theme. They received things like an ugly tie collection, an avon bottle collection a Stiffiney Vase< good lord it was ugly> things like that, but everyone who got willed something i went back and gave each of them a $5.00 scratch off. This time i only want to give the gag gift. Not everyone can win a good prize, haha.
> Most of my guest would probably think it is funny as well so that's why I want to call it Trick or Treat, kind of give them a warning.
> 
> Thanks!!


That is too funny...I love your willed gifts 

@ChinClub...welcome aboard we cant wait to see/hear what you come up with


----------



## offmymeds

Got my sword swallower and my fortune teller finished and my "goat man" skull for the oddities.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

offmymeds fantastic props!! great detailing.


----------



## Danielj2705

Really good props


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## chinclub

I had a really good idea last night. Last year we played the tempt your fate game and I just had all of the cards in a big bowl. Our party is for teens and while I was busy finishing up bringing out the food they jumped on the fates and had them all done is 20 mins! This year I think I will place the fates in some sort of box with a key. To play you must open the box with the key, take out the fate, lock the box, and keep the key until the fate is done. I am thinking I will have a mini stage set up with the Side Show banner. Bad fates will have the guests get up on the stage and act out the fate (that will be circus related). That should be fun and keep the game going longer.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thats a great idea and you can have them do stuff like belly dancing, juggling, sword swallowing, etc....sounds like a lot of fun...check this out it http://www.ebay.com/itm/Swallowing-...964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b0c3c5a4


----------



## deathbecomesher

You guys talk about tickets, not sure if you could incorporate this or not but if you've seen Hostel (1) when they go to the Museum of Tortury 



 at 0:29 and use a miniature guillotine to cut the ticket, leaves blood ... I always thought that was so neat!

Anyways ... keep up the good work guys! I'm so impressed!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thats awesome DBH


----------



## pumpkinpie

Hey guys just came across this and thought this might help make some oddities or animals for your circus theme...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gq22x4MERg&feature=plcp


----------



## deathbecomesher

pumpkinpie said:


> Hey guys just came across this and thought this might help make some oddities or animals for your circus theme...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gq22x4MERg&feature=plcp


I would never think to buy a cheap stuffed animal that moves around and turn it into a halloween prop. Wow! Great! Thanks pumpkinpie!


----------



## deathbecomesher

Random to come across but thought of you guys ....


----------



## chinclub

pumpkinpie said:


> Hey guys just came across this and thought this might help make some oddities or animals for your circus theme...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gq22x4MERg&feature=plcp


Thanks for that link. That was perfect timing! I was already headed to our local thrift store for some cheap stuffed animals I can wash, adorn with Halloween ribbon, and hang as prizes for my game booths. Now I will be sure to look for animated ones as well.


----------



## Dark lord

That is a cool, cheap, simple & fun animartronic make ! He ( Stillbeast studios ) has some great Youtube prop makes that are really simple & easy for anyone to do.

A circus prop I did for my twisted circus last year to add scene ambience;
dollar store plastic hands, dollar store or thrift store plastic pop corn boxes, wood doweling, cheap pillow stuffing ( found at thrift store, reg at craft or fabric stores ), (I used some plastic bags to make a basic "ball" & wrapped the pillow stuffing around that to save from using too much pillow stuffing ) fake blood using red food dye ( with tint of blue ) in clear Elmers glue, & florescent pink hair spray........
 Cotton Handy !! ( as named by my girlfriend  )










& the basic final scene ( still had a few other things to add ), & a black lite to make them really pop !









( I have a couple 1,2,3 basic assembly tut pics as I made them if anyone wants I can post )


----------



## Danielj2705

Dark lord said:


> That is a cool, cheap, simple & fun animartronic make ! He ( Stillbeast studios ) has some great Youtube prop makes that are really simple & easy for anyone to do.
> 
> A circus prop I did for my twisted circus last year to add scene ambience;
> dollar store plastic hands, dollar store or thrift store plastic pop corn boxes, wood doweling, cheap pillow stuffing ( found at thrift store, reg at craft or fabric stores ), (I used some plastic bags to make a basic "ball" & wrapped the pillow stuffing around that to save from using too much pillow stuffing ) fake blood using red food dye ( with tint of blue ) in clear Elmers glue, & florescent pink hair spray........
> Cotton Handy !! ( as named by my girlfriend  )
> 
> 
> View attachment 116791
> 
> 
> & the basic final scene ( still had a few other things to add ), & a black lite to make them really pop !
> 
> View attachment 116792
> 
> 
> ( I have a couple 1,2,3 basic assembly tut pics as I made them if anyone wants I can post )


That looks really good, its so effective and seems incredibly cheap


----------



## deathbecomesher

Bar Room Effect

This is a shocking effect. The audience walks by a gorilla cage with bars on the front to confine the 'animal'. As they get closer, with super strength, the gorilla 'bends' the two middle bars and reaches out at the audience. 

The trick to this effect is that the two middle bars are made of inner tubes and the rest of the bars are conduit painted black. In the dark it is very difficult to tell that the two middle tubes are different than the others. 











(Found here: http://www.hauntedillinois.com/h12.php)


----------



## HauntedDiva

Just saw these lights at the Collections website, thought they'd' be good for a carnival theme.... oh while on the subject, highly recommend this candle "Summer Boardwalk from Bath and Bodyworks... smells like caramel corn and candy apples..... mmmm







http://www.collectionsetc.com/Produ...tring-lights--orange-amp-black.aspx/_/N-3gbx#


----------



## Danielj2705

I saw this anD thougt of you 
This is a UK website and it has ended but I am sure it can be found somewhere else 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Finger-Fries-Fun-Halloween-Fancy-Dress-Prop-/260672103485


----------



## pumpkinpie

OK PIB...heres a link to the skull used for the monkey...it is at spirit for $1.99...Im assuming its on a 18-24" skeleton body...sorry it took so long for me to find it but the gentleman that built it never contacted me back for specifics  http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/plastic-skull-props-/

View attachment 114560


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh Thanks for remembering pumpkinpie!! I definately want to do that project, and I think that skull is key! I appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Danielj2705 said:


> I saw this anD thougt of you
> This is a UK website and it has ended but I am sure it can be found somewhere else
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Finger-Fries-Fun-Halloween-Fancy-Dress-Prop-/260672103485


I have some box templates I made and you can just buy the fingers


----------



## offmymeds

Oh Great!!!! Now more things to add to my list!! Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL

I got my popcorn machine done this weekend. used a blow dryer and it's soooo loud!! Any suggestions on how to conceal the noise?


----------



## LadySherry

OMG!!!! I LOVE the popcorn machine. I got to have one too now. One more thing to add to my list.
Offmy meds the hair dryer is too noisy maybe a air pump for fish. not sure if it will powerful enough but would be quieter. Just the first thought that came to mind.


----------



## pumpkinpie

What about just a small fan


----------



## Danielj2705

Like pumpkinpie said you could put a fan in the base and the put a wire mesh over it, this would save the popcorn from hitting the fan. Or you could buy lots of te small fans that are battery operated and do the snake method, depending how big it is


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, I don't even know what a fish thingy is? 

I tried the small fan, not enough power. I do have mesh in the bottom and that's a mesh cone to make the popcorn come back down. I may try to use some kind of stro cooler to try and insulate it a bit, or just use the thing outside so i don't have to hear it!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Does anyone have experience with distressing fabric...I just started painting my circus banners today and although I am pretty happy with them I want to dull down the colors so they look aged (may even tatter them up and put tears in a couple spots)...can I just apply a dark wood stain over the painted cloth to get an aged look or is there a better/more effective way??? Thanks so much everyone...


----------



## Lord Homicide

pumpkinpie said:


> Does anyone have experience with distressing fabric...I just started painting my circus banners today and although I am pretty happy with them I want to dull down the colors so they look aged (may even tatter them up and put tears in a couple spots)...can I just apply a dark wood stain over the painted cloth to get an aged look or is there a better/more effective way??? Thanks so much everyone...


Hmm.. I've only aged a thrift shop tux for my zombie costume last year. Took a 5 gallon bucket and threw about 5" of dirt into it and added water slowly to make mud. Then I took a broom, dipped it in the mud (actually mashed it into the mud) and painted/broomed/swatted the tux shirt I had hung up. It looked great.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Lord Homicide I never even thought of that...that sounds way easier


----------



## kittyvibe

wow, love the popcorn machine! Maybe use a shop fan like this? This outputs air very well, its pricey, maybe you can find something similar at big lots? http://www.sears.com/stanley-high-v...93S6315806909P?prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That popcorn machine is fantastic! great work.


----------



## HauntedHorror

pumpkinpie said:


> Does anyone have experience with distressing fabric....



I don't have a lot of experience, but the last time I wanted to age some fabric I stained it with coffee and tea and then just used a x-acto knife to start some cuts and then ripped it near the edges to make it tattered...

However I also thought this video had some good ideas for getting a worn/distressed look:


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks so much HH...This is great and Im sure it will also come in very handy for our costumes....Im going to try them all out including the mud and see what works best on these banners (dang paint worries me) all else fails I guess Ill send it out with the kiddo and tell him to beat the tar out of it (that should work) LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I love this theme! Everytheme looks so great! Ive been thinking about what to do this year and this theme was an option...now that I see all the great ideas I may go with it this year....ill have to see what Im able to do.*


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Halloweentrick & Kitty! 
Yes, that fan is a little pricey. I only have about 9 bucks tied up in it now and $2 of that was the popcorn! I think i'm still going to try and use something to insulate around it. If it's still too loud i will put it outside somewhere. 

I started this little guy for the smallest man in the world. He needs a head. (and shoes) Not quite sure if i want to put a huge head on him or creepy old man face?








Pumpkin, i buried mine with some water and mulch and whatever else was there, for a bout 3 months. They were gross and moldy...and smelt! Good thing i was using them on outside props.


----------



## pumpkinpie

LOL...Thats funny....and I bet they look awesome


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Pumkin, from the sounds of things you have this one in the bag! I really can't wait to see your pics. Please post them as you go!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ill try to post some pics tomorrow (the hubbys been trying to jailbreak my new phone...and lets just say it's taking a little longer than expected LOL)...This is what Ive been working on this week...

* 3 of my circus banners painted (not distressed yet)
* Almost everything made for my "Eye On The Prize" game booth aka fishbowl game
...including game sign, pingpong ball eyeballs, crows with bloody eyeballs...just have to paint blood on some of the cups (fishbowls), paint a game 
rules board and spraypaint red stripes on some tableclothes that will be used to border the canopy.
* Started my CARNEVIL light up letters...just have to grab my lights out of the attic/spraypaint/glue the flashing on...


----------



## pumpkinpie

K, here you go...here are some of the things I have been working on...please be kind an artist I am not....

























need to add blood to rims












will have a skelly acrobat suspended in the yard (or his arms or legs)






(making 5' skelly sword swallower)






(will suspend an 18" skelly tightrope walker with parasol between the trees in my yard)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just saw these on pinterest and thought they were pretty cool if you want to make any big clown suckers...may make a few as photo op props






made with pool noodles


----------



## Paint It Black

The pool noodle lollipops are a great idea that I did not see on Pinterest. So glad you posted!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Pumpkin your stuff is looking marvelous!!!! Keep up the good work, and keep showing us too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PumpkinPie, I love it all! You're too modest. The props and signage are terrific. I think the Eye on The Prize from concept to finished project will be a big hit. I never would have thought of something like Tiny Tina. I also never would have thought of the pool noodle pops either. Man those must be giant. I think they would be a nice setting for a photo op but I probably would want to spook them up a bit somehow for halloween. Maybe with insects or cobwebs.. Great idea though.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww...thank you  Tiny Tina came about so I could buy a cheap small skelly...Im really hoping it turns out...plus I figure it will be a lot easier rigging her up there than a 5' skelly.... Huge impact on the lolly for a low price...I think Ill spray paint mine like a rainbow effect and then before rolling them up...insurt a piece of white felt so it looks a little more like this






...thinking Ill use two noodles each so they are really big  may need to grab some big bugs at DT or craft myself some big razor blades,LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh wow pumpkin, your signs came out great!! And the eyeballs look really gruesome. Love all your ideas.


----------



## savagehaunter

there are sure some great ideas in this thread.


----------



## Danielj2705

Your props look fantastic! I love the idea of the big Lolly aswell- such ingenuity  
Don't be so modest- an artist, you are


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks guys you are all so sweet


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Im so glad you posted your progress in work. You've done an awesome job pumpkin! Your guests are going to be very impressed with your work.


----------



## chinclub

Those are great and I love the Tiny Tina idea. I don't have any life size skeletons but I do have some small ones!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks guys...Im still debating on the whole distressing the banners...I say distress my hubby and son said LEAVE THEM ALONE...Hopefully I can get my Light Up CARNEVIL sign done this week...

Im the same way Chinclub...this year I planned on buying my very first full size skelly (for my sword swallower) then I kept seeing all these amazing ideas (tightrope walker, gorilla, vendor,acrobat, etc...) there was just no way hubby was going to okay that many even at $30 ea...so I figure the little one (18") will work perfect cause no one will be able to see it up close and either the $15 wallgreens one for the acrobat or just the arms or legs (found them for around $7 a pair). BTW HT did you ever start your gorilla...Ive been dying to see how he turned out


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin I haven't even begun to start the poor little guy yet. Im still pondering the idea of using him for the gorilla. I have been looking and looking though for a monkey (or figure) I can turn into a half looking dead one. my problem is there are so many projects I want to do and can't stay focused on just one.  and now I just have to have a popcorn machine too.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha...I hear you, everytime I try to research one thing I find at least 3-4 things I want to add to my list...I really wanted to do the gorilla but Im thinking Ill take the easy way out and just use my fur real pet monkey






sad thing is when I drug him out of storage he wasnt making chimp noises and theres a clicking when he moves his arm (having the hubby see if he can fix him-fingers crossed). I may just turn him into an abused or possessed organ grinders monkey...may have him eating a bloody finger or holding a severed hand with a fake snowcone or cotton candy or something IDK....As for the popcorn machine...I KNOW...I want one too, not sure if it will make it on my list do to time...but I love the look


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love that monkey! You've got great ideas, im sure you will come up with something great. I've made some fake wooden fluorescent boxes. Im almost done with them I ran out of paint. They look cool under the backlight.


----------



## pumpkinpie

K so all this talk made me forget about my letters and instead work on my MONKEY, LOL...Here are some pics...so I created the costume out of $.46 worth of red felt....everything else I already had including this extremely fake severed hand from when the kiddo was younger....anyway...it was really fake looking and too stiff to hold the cotton candy so I had to do some rigging to the palm with zip ties and a complete repaint. I think the hand looks pretty realistic now, only problem I need to add blood and not sure how to go about this (the current position is the only one that will work (so that the zip ties are not visible)...so if you have suggestions on blood flow placement...please Im all ears. I also thought about putting some blood on his hands or feet (or both) and maybe some paw prints (or smears) on the hand or cotton candy wand...Thanks in advance for the suggestions, my son thinks it needs to be less cute,LOL My plan is to set it on the treats table...This will be seperate from our frying booth for the cordogs and what not....(in this area I will have my paper mache hutch on top of my picnic table...maybe a lit sign saying treats...I will have a cotton candy maker and a popcorn maker or bagged popcorn and some rats getting into the popcorn or on the ground in spilt popcorn)...I may even add the sno cone machine to this table not sure yet...

Hand with zip ties...prior to paint job...














Hand after painting (needs blood and cotton candy still)







Close up...








Heres a pic of my hutch I made last year this is what I will be using on top of the picnic table...I love how it looks all weathered as if the boards have warped, Im hoping it will work cause I love the added height and display it provides


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I think you did an awesome job with the hands, they look very realistic. I love your hutch also!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I might have that hand (sleeve looks familiar) but never thought of painting the nails and making it a feminine hand. As I recall the hand and fingers did look rather slender. That Looks So Great! And it looks very naturally posed as well. And come on what's not to love about that monkey face and the cute red outfit he has on! Can we see more?

The buffet looked great as well.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks guys ....I will post pics once he's finally finished...good news is he wasnt working when I pulled him out...but after a short visit with google I was able to get all the corrosion of the battery thingy and he works great...still sounds like somethings catching on the left arm (shoulder area) but hopefully the hubby can fix it....He is so cute though with the angle of the cotton candy wand he can reach out and grab it...I just hope all his excitement doesnt mess up my cotton candy..lol 

The hand looks even better in person...just used some latte and papaya paint...some red fingernail polish and some semi gloss protectant for the nails...def a huge improvement from the one I started with  I wish I would have added a cheap ring to her finger before I tightened up the zip ties, but Im thinking I may add a carnival wrist band (just like the ones we will be using at the party for the Cash Drawing) or a watch/bracelet...


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Love the monkey and great idea with pull ties in the the hand, I like the ring/watch idea, small detail always add to the whole things.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PumpkinPie, don't give up on the ring idea yet. There are a lot of cheap costume "gem" rings out there that have split adjustable bands. I'm sure you could pull one apart enough to get around her finger and then reform around her finger. I could swear I bought a blood red vampire ring at Spirit one year but I'd check out either party stores or kids play jewelry toy sections.

Here's a couple of rings ideas that could work: gem rings at OT, spider rings at OT


----------



## pumpkinpie

Okay here I go again...I was thinking about my "crated animal"(aka gaming tables) again....this is what flashed in my brain....as you all know I wanted to make some large crates out of pallets with some creepy cloth or burlap added allowing for visibility inside the box to be low....I planned on attatching some small red lights inside the box/crate as if they were animal eyes....Heres my thought...What about using the animatronic reindeer???? If I can figure out a way to deactivate the christmas lights without destroying the reindeer (we still use them at Christmas) I could attatch the red lights to the head...Does anyone know how to do this...I hate to destroy it and the hubby doesnt want to go up in the sweltering attic to drag him down so I can tinker with it, LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I took all my reindeer's lights off when I was working on our reindeer/werewolf, that was easy enough. Don't see any reason you couldn't reattach lights again by some method. 

The reindeer we have has wire supports that run along the side of the head sort of from ear to ear but around the head's entire perimeter on the side. On my wire form it would be easy enough to attach some wood, plastic, whatever between the two side frames and add LEDs/battery onto that strip of material. Not sure what your reindeer looks like so you'll have to speculate, but I'm sure there will be way to anchor a "glowing eye strip" to the head in the eye area.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You know after posting this I wondered "why try to fit a reindeer in there if it's just to get the animation?" I bet you could use a table fan that adjusts from side to side and suspend a strip of "eyes" between the fan's metal fan blade cover (my fan has a blade "cage" to prevent fingers from getting cut off). I know that the fan that we have has the ability to unscrew the fan blades from the unit for taking off and cleaning and I would eliminate them all together. A fan would take up less space inside your crate and if the interior is going to be in darkness anyway, why stick a whole body in there if you don't have to. Hubby would probably appreciate not having to climb into a summer attic right now anyway.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha great minds do really think alike...cause I just thought about the fan myself  Then I was worried about the wind...but look at you Miss Smarty...one step ahead of me ...I never thought of removing the blades, our fan works that way too....your awesome...saved my crated animal and me a trip from going into the hot @$$ attic all in one swoop...lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin that sounds awesome! I cant wait to see some pics. I was thinking about makeing something like that out of the fake wooden boxes i made (out of cardboard). They are flourescent colored with fake ooze coming out. I just love all the great ideas everyone has.


----------



## pumpkinpie

HT...those sound awesome...I thought about using cardboard...I love using cardboard...but I need an extra large box...the flourescent ooze sounds awesome, that may be something to think about....I was rhinking of you today when I came across the project build for a dot room...didnt know if you had seen one, but it would fit in with your haunt seamlessly...Ill try to post a link


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here ya go... http://hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Search&s=dot+room


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That looks great! I would love to use that. I now know this year I might not be able to go as elaborate as I thought on the 3D chromadepth paint just cause its so expensive. But im doing a little bit here and there and can work it into a carnival theme much better anyway. I think I will save it for next year. Its so hard to come up with one theme! But the dotted room is easy to do. I will have a section just for this! Along with some clowns that glow under the black light. I think I can make it work. I will have some pics of the boxes soon. Can't wait to see yours! Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## pumpkinpie

I know what you mean...Im already trying to scale back some ideas. Seems like with every idea I try to convince myself to cut out, I find 2-3 new ones I think I cant live without  Thats what I love about this theme...it will be easy to add to it in the future...I can already see the addition of new games and maybe a funhouse (mirrors, dot room, pool noodle room, you name it)...this may be the one theme I revisit every other year  Cant wait to see your crates


----------



## LadySherry

I have a list of "must haves" and a list of "if there is time". Too many great ideas and not enough time. I am finishing up a couple of things this weekend and will be posting pictures. Keep the ideas coming I completely love picking your brains.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I can't wait to see your pics ladysherry!


----------



## LadySherry

Ok question....
Are ya'll putting signs in front of your freaks/oddities? And if so with or without a story/description?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Im sure pumpkin has something good cooking up . But im not gonna have a whole lot of oddities. I am gonna make twisteduk's rat . Im still gonna try to make the monkey, and a 2 headed chicken. Wasnt thinking a whole lot about a story hmmm......


----------



## pumpkinpie

Nope no oddity room here either...at least not yet, LOL...My thought would be yes on the story...I think the more official looking the better, if it was me I would add the story maybe splice in some pics if you can find something related and MAPS...show where the creature/object was aquired...We have one of those Ripleys Believe it or Not places down in Branson Mo and they give a story with everything...


----------



## LadySherry

Ok cool. Thanks. Decision.......stories on the if there is time list. Maybe a lunch project or two


----------



## LadySherry

Here is some of what I have been up to. will load 4 more pics


----------



## LadySherry




----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love your little skelly in the little tikes car! You've got some awesome ideas there! Great work!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love all of it....esp the little tikes car...great job  May have to copy that one


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LadySherry, I love your creative juices! Thanks for sharing your work. 

I never would have thought of adding a face to a spider. I bet it will look terrific lit at night. The cage for meanie rat came out great. Your jester-ish pole is so unique as well. Really lends itself to a carnival atmosphere. 

I just have to say that this thread has been a wealth of ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Danielj2705

LadySherry, it all looks brilliant


----------



## rexygirl

wow ladysherry I love the spider girl and the rat cage, I'm also doing the same theme, and my hubby had the idea to have a room of viscous circus animals which i think i'm gonna do something like your cage! can't wait to get some props done these are great inspiration!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

My Fiji Mermaid prop. Added a facade of a crate around her, installed a tub in it with a pump to run water down her body repeatedly and keep her " flesh " wet.. lol And I'm working on light fixtures for it. 










I had wanted her to be completely visible down to her tail but I think our tent ceiling is going to be too low for that.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That's awesome blade-of-the-moon! What a cool idea. Got any other oddity pics youve done?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Mostly just the mermaid right now , here's some more : http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2254863247619.204657.1129456954&type=3

My sideshow section of our haunt will have the Fiji, an animated conjoined twin , and giant insects this year I think. Might expand it next year.


----------



## LadySherry

Thank you for all the nice comments. I have got my inspiration from all of you.


----------



## offmymeds

Hi everybody!!! I've been on vacation and feel like i missed sooo much!! 

Pumpkin and Sherry, I LOVE what you have been up to. Eveything looks so awesome! 

I did manage to get my ticket booth done but I'm not liking the glow in the dark paint arounfd the window. Think I will go back and paint it red. 
I picked 20 of these up at DT. Do you think it's too kiddie for the grown ups to drink out of? 
Got the fake cotton candy spray painted and bought the bags to put them in. They have a great clown on the front of them. I'll get some pics of that tonight. 

Nice creepy mermaid Blade!


----------



## LadySherry

OMM. I love the drink containers. i would drink from that with no problem. I guess my lunch hour will be a trip to DT so I can get me some of them.
suggestion.... maybe instead of red paint around the window do black and then add some creepy cloth, I think it would give it the creep factor.
I do love the shape of it. Now I have something to base mine off of. Thanks for the insight.
Vacation is over and you only have 99 days left til halloween. No more slacking. LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

I love the booth and the containers...I was going to grab some of those too (walmart has them on sale for $.25 but their smaller and round). 

Booth...I agree with Sherry on the black, I might even spray some watered down black paint from the top so it leaves dark streaks to age it (the same tech. they use to destress the tombstones). Regardless, I love it as is, you did a great job 

Im looking for the cotton candy bags too...Where did you find them???


----------



## Danielj2705

I love the drink containers! You can never be too old XD
I third Lady Sherrys suggestion, it lOoks fantastic either way though.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Im sure you all have probably seen these before but just in case I thought I would pass it on...Looks like they are made with NON HELIUM balloons attatched to a stick/wire support with ribbons... I know their not scary but I love how festive they look...maybe you could mist some black spraypaint on them to bring down the color or add blood splatters...but I think for the low low cost it gives a huge effect....nothing else they would be great at the entry...or as markers on the road.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thanks !

The ticket booth and drink containers are awesome ! ;D


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

pumpkinpie said:


> Im sure you all have probably seen these before but just in case I thought I would pass it on...Looks like they are made with NON HELIUM balloons attatched to a stick/wire support with ribbons... I know their not scary but I love how festive they look...maybe you could mist some black spraypaint on them to bring down the color or add blood splatters...but I think for the low low cost it gives a huge effect....nothing else they would be great at the entry...or as markers on the road.
> 
> View attachment 118624


I think they look great as is..the color is very bright and cheerful..the exact opposite of what they conceal in a circus or carnival haunt..gotta love catching them off guard..


----------



## LadySherry

back from DT. scored 10 drink containers and some creepy cloth. The guy at DT said that they were getting in very little halloween this year so I had better buy early. Not sure if it's true but if you need rats or creepy cloth better get it now.

I too like the balloons on a stick. Have to add that to the must have list.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks for the suggestions! I wanted to add the stain over it like i did on the popcorn machine but my Mom talked me out of it! I think she was just tired and was ready for it to be done,LOL. I can't wait to get the skeleton in there with his tickets all hanging down. I'm so glad to you all say that about the cups! 

Well thanks Ladysherry for putting the 99 day pressure on me!!


----------



## LadySherry

OMM.
What is a fellow Texan suppose to do. I figure you will return the favor. at least I hope so. I have so much to do and only 99 days left to do them. Stay on my hiney.


----------



## chinclub

pumpkinpie, 
Thanks for the balloon idea. I was considering getting the helium tank at Wal-Mart for $20, but I remember from birthday parties that it doesn't really do 30 balloons if you like them a nice size. This would be much cheaper for the same effect and I could probably make these the day before.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your welcome...glad to help


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Offmymeds I love your ticket booth! I was actually thinking of doing mine in fluorescent colors. And pumpkin I love those balloons also they would look good in the entry way.


----------



## offmymeds

Thank you Halloweentrick


















! 

I took some pics of the cotton candy and the bags. 
Pumpkin, I got them at the resturant supply store for around $6.00. 
I'm using them in the dining area around my rotten candy stirrer. I was just going to put them on a line, like he already has them made up to sell. I'm going to add spiders, roaches, snakes and whatever else i can find to gross them up a bit. My question is do you think i need to add the cones? The opening is at the top of the bag not the bottom. Since I was just going to hang them in a line is it neccesary to add the cones?


----------



## Danielj2705

The bags look fantastic  
I would say to put some in bags and do what you were going to and maybe with some others put them on cones and maybe cut open the bag at the other end? Or just have them without the bag


----------



## pumpkinpie

I did mine on cones...I just grabbed several sheets out of my kids old scetch book and rolled them up (taped them at the top. I want to add some bags just so the wind doesnt rip mine upart outside, Im making a display box for the ones on cones  Question though, what did you use to dye your cotton candy...it looks awesome. I did the version were you add paint to water and soak the fiberfil for a day or two. Mine turned out okay but I love the look of yours so much better, heres mine...but I would love to find out your trick and the colors you used cause I love the look, your colors just look a little more vibrant...LOVE IT  Mine look a little darker than they appear in these photos (to much lighting) but nothing like yours...















Here is a pic I found online very similar to my colors


----------



## pumpkinpie

BTW...thanks for the tip on the restaurant supply, I was looking everywhere and I hated to have to order them online


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Your guys cotton candy looks great! I can't wait to get mine done. I am going to have a clown as my cotton candy vendor. He is going to be holding a tray of cotton candy. I found the perfect box at work to make a ticket booth from. Can't wait to get it started.


----------



## LadySherry

Ok great!!!! Now I have to add a cotton candy display to my display. Those look good enough to eat.
Pumpkin 5 I read somewhere that you can spray paint the fiberfill to make it look like cotton candy. If you get to it before i do let me know how it turns out I will do the same courtesy for you.
I did get my other 2 rat cages and my siamese twins done last night and 2 signs for my 2 completed freaks. I was on a roll last night. I will try to get pics this weekend to post.


----------



## offmymeds

Pumpkin, your cotton candy looks great! I did the same thing you did, water & paint. Sprayed most of it on and then just smashed the hell out of it. Took forever to dry, guess i had too much water. I may have to do some with cones and some without. I like your idea of them standing up.

Can't wait to see your ticket booth HT. I LOVE boxes! The guys at work think i'm nuts cause I won't let them throw any copy paper boxes! Or they will come ask me....Do you need this for anything? LOL. I have them trained. 

My rotten candy guy is a clown too, and I'm haveing a skeleton popcorn vendor. Can't wait to get started on his popcorn boxes. I have some cracker jack boxes i'm going to mix in with them. I bought some bubbles at DT, they are ice cream cone shaped. Fudgesicles and orange pops? The cones were 3 for $1 and the tops are orange black and white! Sweet!!


----------



## offmymeds

Ohh, can't wait to see your pics!! 

Yes, the spraying works.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ill post as soon as I try it...if hubby lets me..God bless him he thinks everything is perfect (silly boy). OH!!!!!I I cant wait to see your projects LS those sound great...and you have got to post those bubbles OMM, they sound perfect 

I did the same thing last year with the boxes...I had everyone on the street saving 12 pk boxes....they still ask me and bring them by, LOL


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I figured it was finally my turn to post what ive done so far not a whole lot you guys are waaaay ahead of me and im so jealous! So here are some of the boxes i have made so far. They are not completely done. I still need to work on the ooze. I also made some fake boards. These will be used for fake boarded up windows. I want your guys honest opinion do you think i should use some fluorescent paint on my ticket booth? I was thinking maybe half and half at least. I want to put a clown face on it and i know i want that to be fluorescent. Im alos hopeing that DT has some fake fingers soon so i can finish my popcorn boxes. Thanks guys! you are all so wonderful let me know what you think.


----------



## pumpkinpie

HT....I LOVE THEM...you did an awesome job...I esp love the ooze coming off the one in the second pic. I love how everything glows...very eerie. I think the flourecent paint will look great...you may try using the DT door knockers for your clown face...Im going to remove the ring from a skelly one and turn it into a clown and attach it to one of my game facades...I figure it will be cheap hopefully it turns out like I expect  Great job so far though...those look great


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks so much pumpkin. I have'nt seen the door knockers yet, do you have any pics? I bet your facades will look great, thats a great idea!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I just picked mine up and they look and feel way mor impressive than the pic they had on DT...heres their pic






Ive heard you can remove the ring pretty easily and then just snip off the hangy thing on top or hide it behind some clown hair....This is kinda what Im going for


----------



## offmymeds

Your boxes look great HT! And yes, add the flourescent paint to the ticket booth. That stuff really pops!


----------



## Tannasgach

wow you guys, your cotton candy looks great!! What kind of paint did you use, tempera, acrylic, florescent? You mix it with some water and then soak fiberfill it in overnight, is that right?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I just used acrylic craft paint...add water and then soaked the fiberfill for about 2 days...but Off My Meds did the technique with a differnt type of paint (sprayaint I believe) and I think she had way more color saturation than my technique (I love her color)...on youtube there is another version where you use water and food coloring too


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks, I used acrylic and water and put it in a spray bottle. Super easy.


----------



## offmymeds

More saturation happens when you have it on " stream" instead of "spray". And then you get tired and dump the paint on it, put it in a bag and use your hands or feet to mix it all up! Ha ha


----------



## Tannasgach

haha gottcha, thank you.


----------



## offmymeds

got a pic of the ice cream cone bubbles.

I started my poporn boxes...............what a pain in the A$$$$$$. I will have to check them later to see if the glue is working. I thought I would be able to complete these in a couple of hours...........WRONG! I only got the popcorn on 4 of them. I'm so impatient!


----------



## LadySherry

OMM... how are you doing your popcorn boxes? I found some of the plastic popcorn boxes at garage sales and I am using packing peanuts and spray adhesive and it seems to be working. Show us what you have gotten done and the creative and knowledgable peeps on this forum may have a simplier FASTER way of doing it.


----------



## offmymeds

"slaps forehead"!! I didn't think of spray adhesive.

I'm putting styrofoam in the bottom to fill in and then i put some glue on that and of course it melted some of it and i knew it would. Then I piled on the popcorn, and yes i'm using real popcorn- HA.......then i poured white glue on top of that and put more popcorn on. Then i had to fill in all the holes that were left. I left them in the garage to dry so i'll have to check them later to see if they held together. I'm going to seal them later.


----------



## LadySherry

OMM your so funny!!!! I filled mine with newspaper and the packing peanuts on top I am going for the zombie brain snack look. We so need to have a work day together. We could get into so much trouble. muaahhahahaha


----------



## offmymeds

LOL, challenge excepted!


----------



## pumpkinpie

You two are hilarious  Love Love Love the bubbles...may have to check my store for those...cant wait to see the popcorn boxes...please post pics when you both are done (as if I need anything else added to this list,LOL).


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Offmymeds what are you using to seal yours? Im using real popcorn also


----------



## offmymeds

No idea yet! I have some deck sealer, i was wondering if i put it in spray bottle if that would work??


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I've always used Great Stuff for popcorn..made a whole pile of it using that and filled buckets. Just stuff the inside with about anything as you are doing, add some gravel or a rock for a weight to keep them steady and spray on a layer of foam. Once it sets I just start dropping dots of foam all over the surface..it doesn't even need painting as it look like popcorn anyway. 

Just a head's up, real popcorn even sealed will attract mice and rats. I had a box with two buckets in storage made with real popcorn..over winter they ate it all.


----------



## offmymeds

Never thought of using great stuff either, thanks Blade. I didn't put any weight in mine cause my popcorn dude is going to be hauling them around and it would be to heavy for him. hopefully i can keep the critters away for 96 days, after that i will just toss the tops off.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

If you can put them in a locking plastic tote with moth balls..might help.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great idea Blade-of-the-Moon...I would have never thought about using that stuff...do you have any pics you can post? Great tips on the rock and mice


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I seen this it sounds like it may work http://www.ehow.com/how_8394340_preserve-food-shellac.html. If not i was also thinking about using the real popcorn anyway. And instead of glueing it into the box maybe just make balls of it so that you can still fit it inside of the popcorn box and if you have to you can throw that away after you have used them. Maybe you can add fingers to the sides so you dont have to throw them away. Hmmmmm somthing to think about....


----------



## Hollie H

I thought this was a great idea. You can make faux-signage letters out of cardboard, gold paint and christmas lights. I love these and they add a dramatic look. They would be neat spray painted red too.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I really like those number signs! They are really neat.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Here's one of the popcorn props I did that foam with :


----------



## HalloweenTrick

thats awesome blade-of-the-moon!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks great...really does look like popcorn...and I love your little clown guy


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thanks ! 

Yeah it's just Great Stuff..nothing more nothing less.


----------



## chinclub

Went to Goodwill this week where they have a fill a very large bag with stuffed animals for $3.99. Most still had their tags on them and they looked brand new. I removed all neck ribbons and will replace with Halloween ribbon. I will be hanging these behind the games in the game tent as prizes when you win. Just like the real carnival. I will be returning to Goodwill several times to pick through their animals.

We will be having a party with about 25 kids ages 12-15. I have decided that I will divide the number of kids into the number of stuffed animals I have accumulated by party time. (Gotta keep things fair) Each kid will get that many game tickets. They pay a ticket to play a game. If they win they get to pick an animal. If they don't win they get another game ticket. This way kids can keep playing until they win their allotted number of stuffed animals. When they have won their set number they will be out of tickets to play and can't win any more. 

I am trying to decide if I can come up with a cheep way to give out trick or treat bags as they arrive so they can keep up with their prizes (needs to be big to hold all of those animals) or if I should ask them to bring a bag to the party. I want to give out a lot of candy too. Older kids miss out on that when they age out of trick or treating.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the animals...now my son is insisting on handing out animals in his booth...THANKS  LOL....Cant believe the price you got them at  If it was me I would just have them bring their bags (to save on cash) or wait until October and a lot of stores have the paper grocery bags with the pumpkin on them...I bet if you told them what you are doing they would just give them to you or charge you next to nothing (I know Braums does them every year if you have Braums in your area).


----------



## Danielj2705

That's an extraordinary price for the animals! What a steal! 
I agree with pumpkinpie's idea for the bags, those shopping bags sound like a good idea. In Britain we have little plastic bags that are the size of one stuffed animal probably for 12p (20c I think), in a local store. I always buy these and give them to anyone who doesnt have a ToT bag


----------



## chinclub

I don't have a Braums but I will keep that in mind with other stores in the area. I believe that is the going price for all Goodwill stores so if you have one near you go check it out. We have a bunch in the large city near us. Some are in the richer part of town. Those are the ones to hit. Not judging, just saying I noticed those are the stores with the most brand new, tags still on selection....

At Wal-Mart in the curtain section they have curtain hooks. A bag is just under a dollar.







I think I can run a tight piece of rope behind the games and use these to hang the animals. Those hooks will slide right into the ribbon I will tie around each animals neck.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I love using the stuffed animals..no one ever expects actors hiding behind them..lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha leave it to you to try and scare the little ones when all they want is a cute little fluffy toy, LOL. Those hooks are great ChinClub...and thanks for the tip on the Goodwills, Ill have to try and make a run and see what theyve got


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

pumpkinpie said:


> Haha leave it to you to try and scare the little ones when all they want is a cute little fluffy toy, LOL. Those hooks are great ChinClub...and thanks for the tip on the Goodwills, Ill have to try and make a run and see what theyve got


lol If they're in my haunt they've been properly warned..we don't hold back really..  

Not to honk my own horn, but if you weren't afraid of clowns when you got here..you would be when you leave..lol we've sent many home crying and screaming.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Heres a link on some bags...25 paper grocery bags with handles for $5.92 (forgot to check shipping)...

 your too funny, I may have to pick your brain on some of those scares, I have a few guests Id love to send home crying LOL


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

pumpkinpie said:


> Heres a link on some bags...25 paper grocery bags with handles for $5.92 (forgot to check shipping)...
> 
> your too funny, I may have to pick your brain on some of those scares, I have a few guests Id love to send home crying LOL


Heh heh..we get REALLY into our characters. I like to toss people back and forth between sensory deprivation and sensory overload. After that they are so jumpy anything will scare them..heck we've followed them into their vehicles before..


----------



## pumpkinpie

We are doing more of a party than a haunt but I would love to be able to catch a few of them off gaurd  I have a photo area which will have a wall of curtains as the backdrop...Im hoping I can hide someone or something behind it to startle them while taking pics...I also have 3 tents I can use 1)Tarot Reading 2)possible an Oddities Room ...hoping I can do some sort of scare in one of them and finally 3)Dot Room (maybe if time and budget allow)...


----------



## chinclub

pumpkinpie said:


> Heres a link on some bags...25 paper grocery bags with handles for $5.92 (forgot to check shipping)...
> 
> your too funny, I may have to pick your brain on some of those scares, I have a few guests Id love to send home crying LOL


Sorry, I'm not seeing a link.


----------



## chinclub

I like getting them where they least expect it. I have one of those 3 foot grim reapers that lays flat. When someone walks up it rises up with a loud yell. I put it in the bathroom with the light off. It was so funny hearing the screams. Thankfully no one had to go really bad. As far as I know on one wet themselves. LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

oops ...try this http://www.papermart.com/Product Pages/Product.aspx?GroupID=3870


----------



## pumpkinpie

LOL That reaper sounds awesome


----------



## chinclub

pumpkinpie said:


> oops ...try this http://www.papermart.com/Product Pages/Product.aspx?GroupID=3870


Wow that is cheap and I could easily decorate them. Thanks!


----------



## offmymeds

That's a really good price chinclub on the stuffed animals. I got 3 bags at goodwill for 3.00 a piece. Thet was 1/2 off. I was thrilled! I'm using mine for the game booths as well and i'm going to hang them down my stair rails. Not giving mine out as prizes just using them for props. They are laying in the backyard now getting all jacked up. 
chinclub you could set up a table and let the kids decorate their own, might keep them busy for a while........

I finished my rotten candy bags. I made a total of 20 with cones and 13 without. I was really happy the way they turned out. And almost have my tiniest man in the world finished. He still needs shoes.














Blade, I love your Jack in the box clown thingys!!


----------



## Danielj2705

Those rotten candy bgs look brilliant! I like how you've used the bag and stick 
That littl mean is very creepy aswell.
What are you using the cotton candy for? 
If I were a guest I sure wouldn't eat it XD


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Daniel! 

I'm just using mine for props around my Rotten Candy stirrer. He will be in the "Concessions" room- (dining, kitchen area) and I will probably use some outside in the yard display.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome cotton candy...but can I just say WOW on your creepy little kid. I wasnt sure what you had planned for that very cute little suit but OMG IS THAT BOY CREEPY  Where in the world did you get the head (if you painted it...AWESOME job). He is so creepy...I can already see him standing in line waiting for a prize....I WANT ONE,LOL


----------



## LadySherry

Ok peeps. Lady Sherry is planning a trip to OMM's place..... who with me for some prop stealing. Cotton candy and creepy guys are our targets. 
JUST KIDDING!!! You did an awesome job.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Road trip


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, thanks guys!!

Found the head at a garage sale for 2 bucks. My daughter talked me into making him. I had a kid size torso from Khol's. He doesn't have any legs so i made him some pool noodle ones. He can't stand up on his own so i'll have to shove some rebar up his butt. I thought he turned out ok for a less than 10 dollar prop! He should fit in well with my Side Show people.


----------



## pumpkinpie

OK...HE IS AWESOME!!!!! Esp for less than $10

I also found this link this morning, thought it had a lot of carnival and clown DIYs http://murfreesborohaunts.blogspot....-max=2012-01-01T00:00:00-06:00&max-results=21


----------



## offmymeds

I want that clown cake!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

K so heres what Im working on right now....

My CarnEVIL sign...still needs lights and backing...having to head back to DT tomorrow to see if hands and feet are in so Ill pick up more posterboard so I can finish my flashing on my other letters.














Heres the DT door knockers Im working on...using the skull ones Im trying to turn them into clowns for my facades, may even hang a few on the fence for that price...still need hair and maybe some clown noses. May even try to make some eyes for them...


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! Those look fantastic!! 

And your door knockers look great! Nice job on the painting....................damn, another project


----------



## Kelloween

wow, great! I love your theme and looking at everything you make for it!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Love the letters ! 

I plan to carve some for myself out of foam sheeting..I need weatherproof pieces for outdoor use so cardboard wouldn't work for me unfortunately...learned that with wilting tombstones..lol


----------



## chinclub

I love the idea of turning those into clowns!!! Now I have to go get some too. My DT doesn't have much out at all, however, when I went back to the restroom today the back hallway was full of big boxes all marked Halloween so it is only a matter of time. I keep going back looking for the Halloween ribbon but nothing yet.


----------



## chinclub

How are you making your letters? What are the sides made of and how do you plan on lighting it? I saw another post on letters that I loved but it was just too much work and expense for one evening. I need cheap, cheap, cheap...and easy!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks everyone you all are so sweet  Here is a link to my album http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/pumpkinpie-albums-carnevil-sign.html with my tips and here is a link to the pinterest link http://ruffledblog.com/diy-carnival-marquee-letters/

If you have any questions, please dont hesitate to ask  Cant get the link to work...just visit my album marked CarnEVIL sign


----------



## pumpkinpie

These were less than $10 for 8 letters and if you use my tips they go pretty fast...I was able to assemble them in bed...Yes in bed,lol...and glued them this morning  They are not difficult and they look amazing...huge effect for little cost  Just old christmas lights for lighting...you can use minis or the larger lights


----------



## chinclub

That is a great tutorial! Thanks. I am definitely making those now. Did you use the dollar tree foam board?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Wow you guys have been busy! Everything looks so great! You guys are doing awesome work. I have been busy with planning a bachelorette party and making some things for that, but that is now done and now the wedding is this weekend. So once this is all over with i can start my projects, and finish some as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not that anyone probably needs any more reasons to find money in their budget, but if you are doing a circus/carnival theme you need to check out Halloween city's website. They have a really cool looking Ventroloquist with Dummy animated prop in the prop section, and I just found a great Zombie clown door knocker under the decoration section. Probably more but I'm rushing to make it out for dinner. Enjoy!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Yep, I got both the poster and foam boards from Dollar Tree...Thanks for the info Spookie, Ill have to check them out


----------



## rexygirl

pumpkinpie the letters look amazing!! love all the pics!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Rexygirl, I put those tips I was telling you about in my album...their easy enough by myself, so if you have a couple extra hands they'll be a breeze


----------



## Danielj2705

Thos letters look fantastic!! In bed sounds like my kind of project XD
When you put the light in are you filling every hole or leaving some blank to give the feel that some are broken? 
Also those skulls look freaky! I personally think they don't need eyes


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Daniel, Im filling every hole, but Im thinking I may have a letter or two not working or only partially working, Im thinking of tucking some spanish moss in a couple of areas to look like old bird nests...


----------



## Danielj2705

The Spanish moss sounds like a good idea. You could maybe get some straw or hay from a pet store to be a birds nest? But I think thr might be too much, moss sounds just fine


----------



## emergencyfan

That Daily Deal (today only)
http://shirt.thatdailydeal.com/


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks emergencyfan!! I just went and ordered one of those for one of my prizes!!! I love it.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Okay OMM, where did you get them roaches for your cotton candy...I was so against the bug idea but after seeing yours I HAVE TO HAVE THEM, LOL...Oh, and the bags look awesome!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thought this was cute if anyone has a maze, fun house or dark room in their carnival http://ccs12.blog.com/2012/06/07/halloween-prop-cereal-box/


----------



## creeperguardian

pumpkinpie said:


> I forgot to include these lastnight....looks easy, cheap and effective
> View attachment 115154
> View attachment 115155


now this is cool if you did something like this with bloody strans like from what i did i think it would look cool


----------



## pumpkinpie

I totally agree....I just love that entry and your creepy bloody strans plus your awesome lighting...might make me think twice about entering, LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty

that is creepy cool thanks for posting  got some good ideas posted here


----------



## chinclub

pumpkinpie, how are you going to hang your letters? Do you hook to the light wires?


----------



## pumpkinpie

My plan was to have them arching over the entrance into the backyard...I got 1/2" PVC pipe to anchor to some posts and thought I would attach the letters either with wire/zipties (I will add some extra foam board along the wall of the flashing...on the back side...to strengthen the poster board, may even glue in some washers where the holes will be cut just for more support). I plan on running two lengths of PVC both at top and bottom. As soon as I get the lights strung I will have a better idea of weight, if theyre too heavy to hang I will have to prop them up on my retaining wall ...I should know tomorrow if the weight will be a factor...


----------



## creeperguardian

pumpkinpie said:


> I totally agree....I just love that entry and your creepy bloody strans plus your awesome lighting...might make me think twice about entering, LOL


thank you alot it really in nice to see someone get an idea froma prop of theirs or wanting to use something i made in a part of their haunt so im glad that you wanna use this idea hope it comes out well and your haunt is awsome and also i used red paint for blood on there i mean i know they have fake blood but its turns pink in the fabris so maybe use red paint or fright props blood. and the lighting did come out well which im glad about gonna add some more lighting i hope made some flood lights gonna put them pics up tommaro and yea i would be scared to enter too a friends class mate did not wanna come up to front porch an not just cause i was standing still waiting to pop out at him lol


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, that entrance is just awesome! What a huge impact.

Pumpkin, sorry I don't remember where I ordered those roaches from....it's been a few years, I do remember I could not touch them when they came in. I was so grossed out by them, i'm a little better now about it but not much!


----------



## LadySherry

I got my roaches from Dollar Tree. They were on the same peg as the giant grasshoppers, just happened upon them. There about 10 in a bag. I also saw them last year at Spirits don't remember a price thou, sorry.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome, thanks LadySherry


----------



## offmymeds

Well, I got a few more things done last night. Not completely happy with the popcorn machines......maybe i need to add some blood????? 

And I got my madagascar hissing roach display for the oddities, took me a whole 5 minutes to do that one, I was tired...

any suggestions on upping the creep factor?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think it all looks great....blood would be great on the skull machine, but I think they look awesome  LOVE the roaches


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just thought of it,

Spider Machine... you could make little spider egg sacs out of the webbing and toss them into your popcorn (maybe even toss a couple baby spiders in the popcorn too)...then if you have an extra black light the cobwebs on the outside as well as the sacs inside would glow


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks pumpkin!


----------



## LadySherry

I love the machines. Pumpkins ideas are great. My thought was to add snot. I can tell you how to make snot/slime.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Those popcorn machines are fantastic! I would add blood and maybe a few body parts. Maybe you can glue little spiders on the inside of the one and add cob webs.


----------



## Danielj2705

Everything looks great!! Blood makes everything better XD
Maybe a little blood on the skull and popcorn. 
Those roaches look good, I think if you really want to add the creep factor either have the lid ajar and maybe one crawling out? 
Or the whole tank tipped over as if it has fallen over?
Or if you are never gonna use the again maybe smashed glass like they have got out, although I can see safety issues in that...
A severer finger might look good in the tank, like the roaches food


----------



## chinclub

I love the roach aquarium!!! I was going to suggest the slightly open lid as well. I am going to have to borrow this idea. I have a few guests that HATE spiders and snakes so I might have to torment them with this one.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

chinclub said:


> I love the roach aquarium!!! I was going to suggest the slightly open lid as well. I am going to have to borrow this idea. I have a few guests that HATE spiders and snakes so I might have to torment them with this one.


To spice that up a bit more, maybe just have an open tank with a sign, largest spider on earth or something. Add a few pieces of clear fishing line as they walk over to it and then put a dropping spider above them. You could even add a tiny motor to the tank s it looks like something is in there hidden and moving. Then they will be nice and distracted when the attack comes..lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Stole a couple minutes to paint 2 more Dollar Tree door knockers...this time I grabbed the vampire ones...I think they turned out even better than the skeletons


----------



## Danielj2705

This look fantastic!!!  
I think the skelly ones are still great aswell but the hair on that one looks fantastic ;D


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks daniel, I did at least go back and add the black liner to the skellys...big improvement


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Woah, haven't been on this thread for a few days and love the new photos of your projects everyone. 

The door knockers came out great. I may take your idea and use it for my carnival. Think I saw them in my DT when I was in there a few days ago. 

The roach exhibit is great as well. Love the size of them. If you don't mind stretching the truth, I would add a sign saying what they are and that they are nocturnal and when mature they are known to play possium but can move quickly. I'd have the lid slightly open as suggested. Then I would buy two or three of the Hex Bug Nanos, and add rubber roach to the top and let them run around on the bottom. You would have to adapt the floor of the container sothey could run but they will move around thinks if they bump inot them. If you keep the lights on low, like maybe with purple or blue light, it would help hide stuff and make it a bit more scary. I love adding the element of movement when I can. Plus the thought of live moving roaches just grosses people out.

On the popcorn machines, nice! If you want to gross the skull one out maybe adding something coming out of the skull's eye sockets--tiny spider, roaches, worms, something like that. Someone mentioned slime but I was thinking adding green mold (maybe spray paint?) to the popcorn.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great idea on the moving roaches Spookie...my skins crawling just thinking about it, LOL


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin those Door knockers look great i like the clown with orange hair!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks..I just painted it with orange and while the paint was still wet I hit it with some streaks of red


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

offmymeds said:


> .....And almost have my tiniest man in the world finished. He still needs
> 
> View attachment 119551


Just getting caught up on older posts. That little guy is REALLY C-R-E-E-P-Y.... When you are done I'd love to see a before and after pic of him if you can post. His eyes and teeth are haunting


----------



## chinclub

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> To spice that up a bit more, maybe just have an open tank with a sign, largest spider on earth or something. Add a few pieces of clear fishing line as they walk over to it and then put a dropping spider above them. You could even add a tiny motor to the tank s it looks like something is in there hidden and moving. Then they will be nice and distracted when the attack comes..lol



I LOVE THIS IDEA!!!!! Thanks I am totally going to do that.


----------



## offmymeds

oohh, thanks for all the suggestions, gonna go add some blood and some more spiders. I would love to have something moving in the tank, going to work on that one.

Pumpkin, I just love your door knockers, they look great! 

snot? really Ladysherry? LMAO!!! I did add some drool to my rotten candy guy, maybe i'll go back and add a little snot coming out of his nose....and paint it green, see if anyone notices!
hahahahaaaaaaaaa..........gross!! 

Thanks GOS!


----------



## LonnieC

Holy Crap! I am in LOVE with this thread...I did a clown theme 2 years ago and we're bringin' them back this year...I loved my display...but after reading all 40 pages of this thread I see my display was SERIOUSLY lacking! lol.....now just when I thought I didnt have to do too much this year except for unpack all the clowns, here I am already scheming up which of these great ideas I need to add to my display......

Keep up the great work...I'll post anything new I come up with as you guys have re-lit my creative fire!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ive seen your pics Lonnie...AND YOUR DISPLAY IS AMAZING!!!! I love your clowns scenes...cant wait to see what you come up


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just came from Target and found in the Dollar Bin area some hard plastic Icee drink glasses. I'm assuming they are licensed since they look like the real thing from my memory. They also have this special texture on the outside that gives them kind of a 3-D look I guess you might say. I picture these at carnivals so thought I would mention them. Figure you could do fake crushed colored ice in them and have them at the concession stand.


@@Lonnie, you were my original inspiration in launching my circus/carnival theme. I've saved many of your photos. Now after two years of collecting items for it I can't believe how fun this theme is still. Love that Spirit Halloween did their circus theme too. Uncle Charlie is still my favorite large prop. Don't think he was out when you did yours. Look forward to seeing your haunt photos this year. But agree that this thread has tons of great ideas.


----------



## LonnieC

Thank you so much PumpkinPie!

Also, I would love to be able to find some of these and turn them into carousel horses....


----------



## pumpkinpie

That would be awesome


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Oh yes..I've been looking for a few of those for quite awhile. They tend to be expensive nowadays though..even if you do find them online, shipping is outrageous. 

I did a " horsemen of the apocalypse " themed carousel last year..but the horses were just foam board and great stuff :


----------



## DJMANLIVE

Just letting you know we did carnevil theme last year, i have a post for sign i made for sale. Also when i get a chance i will post pics of haunt to give you some ideas


----------



## offmymeds

LonnieC said:


> Thank you so much PumpkinPie!
> 
> Also, I would love to be able to find some of these and turn them into carousel horses....
> 
> View attachment 120144


I found 1 of these at a chuch sale for 5.00. I wanted all horses for mine as well but they are sooo hard to find. I settled for an airplane, train and giraffe. That 's one my last major props to complete.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks DJ I love your sign wish you lived closed cause I would so take that off your hands, cant wait to see your pics, make sure to let us know if you list any other carnival related items  As for Blade...that is AMAZING...you are so talented  I looked yesterday for the hobby horses, OMG your talking $60+ thats rediculous for worn out toys (guess the person that bought my almost never used one for $5 got a steal...dang it)


----------



## pumpkinpie

offmymeds said:


> I found 1 of these at a chuch sale for 5.00. I wanted all horses for mine as well but they are sooo hard to find. I settled for an airplane, train and giraffe. That 's one my last major props to complete.


Giraffe...Thats awesome....you could paint a facade around the frame that looks like a circus cage or something  I can already imagine the pics of the party goers on these...LMAO


----------



## LadySherry

I have been looking for the horses as well. I did find one in the trash it was just faded. I too am waiting to do that prop last.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Heres some inspiration






http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...55B32D92C9362EA87AFC42127EA7B35D539&first=246 http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ihauntu-albums-scareousel-picture67630-tail-section.html


----------



## LadySherry

I just scored another horse from craigslist for $15.00. Gonna pick it up after work. I might have to push this prop up on the list due to Pumpinpie posting those INSPIRING photos. I so want to do the sea creature.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Hahaha...love it...and great score


----------



## offmymeds

aww,... you got 2!! I'm so jealous. That's great! Those horses are SOOO out of my league, they are so awesome. 

Can't wait to see yours Ladysherry when you get it complete. How are you building yours? My plan is to use an old umbrella and round table top. I'm going to set it on a pallet and use pvc to go into the rides? Anyway that's the plan for now................somehow I never think things through and the plan always gets altered! LOL


----------



## LadySherry

My plan? who has a plan? We just fly by the seat of our pants. LOL
I think I am going to use pvc and umbrella stands on plywood but might use pallets to get them off the ground. Not sure past that thou. I think I will paint them first and then work on the other details.


----------



## offmymeds

You rebel!! 

haha, i make sketches and notes and erase and make more sketches........best laid plans! Hardly anything turns out like i have in my head!


----------



## chinclub

I just got one of my banners finished! Only 4 or so more to go....



I wish now I had aged the material. I used regular craft paint. Any ideas on how to age it now? Liquid soak is out of the question, I think.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks GREAT...love your letters  Did you free hand or did you use a stencil???


----------



## chinclub

Thanks!  I have the carnival font on my computer so I just hooked my projector to my computer to display the word on the wall. Then it was just a matter of centering my banner on the wall with the words and tracing the letters. I cut up an old bed sheet for the banners.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Chin,It looks fantastic 

K just finished my cotton candy display (and the fake roaches should be here in a few days...cant wait to add them to my cotton candy ). And heres my new sign I just finished, this will go on our snack table


----------



## chinclub

I love your sign!! Those knockers look so good. Wait, that doesn't sound right...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha...well THANK YOU   LMAO


----------



## LadySherry

Chin if you lightly dust the material with spray paint. I use antique leather color about 3foot away. Try it on a scrap piece and see if you like it. Other option use wet coffee or tea bags and use spray bottle makes a great color


----------



## chinclub

Do you mean to spray it with coffee or tea? I will have to try that. I am afraid of the spray paint because I tend to have a heavy hand with that.


----------



## LonnieC

ahhhh I'm offline a couple hours and everyone has horses?!?! 

I am SO JEALOUS!! everyone has found hobby horses and I can't find one to save my life! lol.....and LadySherry, you just found ANOTHER one?? soooooooooo jealous.....

I'd even be happy with a found on the side of the road horse......


btw...I love using coffee in a spray bottle to age things.....cheap and easy.....


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

If it was just the material before painting I've used tea..but honestly walnut works best I think..I use the green nuts with the black inside, the leaves and all..turns the water almost black if left to set in it you get a nice brown color and interesting splotches and markings. 

I plan to do this to make some sideshow banners.


----------



## LonnieC

Blade...your horses......are.....awesome

I found one on ebay last night...they wanted 50 bucks to buy and 150 bucks to ship....I dont think so......I dont want one that bad...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thanks Lonnie. 

I've seen some sale for 20.00 but shipping is still 100.00 or so..far too much..especially when all we want is the horse itself.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

chinclub your sign does look awesome! Pumpkin great job on your cotton candy and your sign!


----------



## LadySherry

I like the skeleton crew sign. I want one too. One more thing to add to the list. Could you all imagine if we got together and did this theme in one city? We would self explode with all our creativity


----------



## pumpkinpie

But it would be AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Yep it sure would be. Now I need to get my butt in gear before pumpkin kicks me in the butt.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Question..I have teh ability to purchase these masks...however they arent my fav...the big one with the bushy eyebrows will only cost $8 and it comes with hands is that a good deal???do you think it can be turned into a clown prop? how would you fix the eyes?












all the others are $12 or less


----------



## pumpkinpie

LadySherry said:


> Yep it sure would be. Now I need to get my butt in gear before pumpkin kicks me in the butt.


Haha...well we are running out of time,LOL...I laugh inside everytime someone looks at me like HALLOWEEN....WTH ITS ONLY JULY


----------



## HauntedHorror

chinclub said:


> Do you mean to spray it with coffee or tea? I will have to try that. I am afraid of the spray paint because I tend to have a heavy hand with that.


I've used tea to age cloth or paper before, I just soaked a bunch of tea bags in a little boiling water, then took the wet bags and used them like sponges, pressing them on the fabric/paper to stain it.


----------



## LadySherry

Pumpkin..... Not crazy about these masks but that is a good price not a greatnprice but good. The issue with the eyes I would buy some of those extra large clown glasses from dollar tree. Just my opinion.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Already made my decision and Im glad you agreed with me...phew  I hated to pass them up but they looked cheap and flimsy...I did order a different one though...just loved his colors, and for $18 w shipping I decided the couple bucks was worth the difference...here he is






heres the link should anyone else want him http://www.ebay.com/itm/270826955548?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## HauntedHorror

If anyone needs carousel ideas, check out this video I took of the world's largest indoor carousel. It has no horses in it however:







It has some pretty freaky animals:
https://www.google.com/search?q=hou...&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=iM8dUN-wK-P7ygHChgE


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, everyone has been busy! 
Chin, love your sign
Pumpkin, love the cotton candy display!! and your sign is great!! I liked all of those masks, but the one you got is really great! 
I got my sheets painted for the garage and the ones for my game booths. I added more spiders and blood to the popcorn machines....they look better, thanks guys!! Got some TOTer's for my scarousel.

























I forgot, I also made a spider victim. He's going in the hall onthe ceiling. Not my original plan for the hallway, had to drop back and punt on that one. I have another one (victim) that will hang in a corner and a nasty egg sack. (and some giant spiders) I'm going to line the hall with all different size colored circles. The hall leads to the bathroom that is going to be a clown dresssing room. I have a sign for the door that says "Clowns Only" and i'm hanging fishing line down so when they walk through they will look up. 

sorry fot the long post!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you 

Haha...love the clown dressing room idea...too cute  And love love love the sheets and cacoon clown...Garage????how are you hanging the sheets....Ive been trying to think of a way to turn the garage into a BIG TOP (via tablecloths) or the clown facade






(if I can get the materials cheap enough)...but we have a vinyl sided house so Im having trouble with how to hang them


----------



## LadySherry

OMM. I know what you mean about punting. I rethought my display as well this weekend. Instead of a knife thrower I am going to do a House of insects and reptiles. I kept finding them at garage sales so what the hey lets do that instead. Less building involved and with time creepy quickly upon us. 
NOW WE ALL HAVE TO KICK IT INTO GEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJMANLIVE

*PIctures of Carnevil wed did*








Dunk tank







Cotton Candy vendor







Farting elephant







Grilling







Dot room








We really had fun with the farting elephant it really scared the people with the air hose. Also the entrance was made with tent that looked liked carnival tent with flags with video s playing while waiting in line. Fun stuff!


----------



## DJMANLIVE

Also just to let you know the Carnevil Sign is for sale!!


----------



## offmymeds

Great displays DJ! 

Pumpkin, I'm going to use pvc pipe and heavy duty wire. Use eye screws........ screw them into the ceiling, drill holes in the pvc. run the wire down to attach. Hopefully can run the pvc through the top of the sheets. If not i will use those metal shower curtain hooks, or cheap plastic ones. Hope, hope this works!! 

My mom made me one of those big faces like that one in the picture to go around the garage door. Made out of styrofoam. I have those round colored lights to go around it to make it stand out.


----------



## chinclub

HauntedHorror said:


> I've used tea to age cloth or paper before, I just soaked a bunch of tea bags in a little boiling water, then took the wet bags and used them like sponges, pressing them on the fabric/paper to stain it.


Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

OMG !!! Every ones stuff is amazing, they just keep getting better and better. Cant wait to see every one haunt pics later this year.


----------



## pumpkinpie

UMMM...WE NEED PICTURES OMM  You have such an awesome mom...first sewing and now prop making,LUCKY  Cant wait to see it, Im really wanting to do it I just have to see how much materials will run me...Thanks for the PVC idea thats awesome, I hadnt even thought of that


----------



## offmymeds

Yes, I am very lucky! She is 72 and I keep her VERY busy with all my ideas! Lucky for me she loves Halloween too. She painted all my sideshow posters and my big CarnEvil banner. She's very talented and has a ton of more patience than i do! LOL.... They are packed away in the garage somewhere?? I'll try to dig that out soon and get some pics. and the clown face is hanging from the garage ceiling, may have to wait until i get that one up to get a pic. I'm also very lucky I work where we use a ton of styrofoam and my boss lets me have whatever i want. I only take the scraps though.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That is awesome, I saw he gave you a skelly the other day too, got to love a boss that takes care of his work family  Cant wait to see all her handywork...her sewing skills are magnificent so I can just imagine...You know Im only about eight hours away from you, you can always send her my way when you run out of projects,lol "Idle hands are the devils tools" JUST SAYING


----------



## LadySherry

Pumpkin you will have to stand in line. ME first Me first. LOL She is only 30 minutes from me. OMM when your mom needs more stuff to make she is welcome to my to do list. I will even feed her. LOL


----------



## offmymeds

HAHA.....Did I forget to mention how controlling she is??? And she will talk your ears off about the Dallas Stars!







- her wardrobe, even at Christmas...LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

Heads up....Dollar Tree in my area got severed hands and feet today YAY!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Some pics of a mask I painted and reworked into a clown prop...he's not done yet (still needs hands, shoes and a big bow tie) I completely reconfigured the horns and hair...did a new paint job, even painted the fabric for my clown suit...so far $0 spent...gotta love that  May need to add a bloody knife in his hand lol


----------



## Paint It Black

great job repurposing pumpkinpie! Love the new clown.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you...yeah the kid said when Halloween is over he's going in his bedroom...disturbed child I got there...LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Loving that horned creature mask you have there PumpkinPie! Kind of reminds me of one of my favorite kids' books, _Where the Wild Things Are_ by Maurice Sendak (hope I spelled that correctly). Nice repurpose for the clown mask. Did you de-horn him?

OMM, your mom is great and very talented! We can all fight over her, right?! Maybe she likes to travel at her age and would like to see different parts of the country....a week here, a week there. We'll return her before Halloween. .... I wish my parents were into Halloween like your mom is.  It's cool you can do projects together.


----------



## LadySherry

Nice remake pumpkin. 
OMMI don't mind talking. Send your mom my way. Lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM what a great pic. Of you and your mom! Great job pumpkin on the paint job! Love the clown.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

*Here Comes the Clown*

Here a few pics of my clown so far. Still new to build some lady clowns.
Hope you like


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Twisteduk those are some VERY awesome clowns you have. Im jealous!! Did you make all those masks yourself to? I love the jester.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh pumpkkin!!!! I love your new clown, he is GREAT!!!! and you can't beat free!! 

and Twisted all your stuff is amazing, I'm with HT, i think my favorite is that Jester! 

Made this little guy last night..........but after the previous posts of yall's clowns i'll have to hide this one in the dark, haha


----------



## pumpkinpie

Okay Twisted...STOP IT!!!!YOUR MAKING US LOOK BAD LOL , those are amazing...as is everything you make  And OMM dont knock him, I love him, esp in his little clown car (which by the way I have looked high and low for)...he is CREEPY and I can just imagine him in maybe red light...creepy


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Creepy!!! good props but Creepy


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM your jester is great!! I will go for a ride


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks guys!! I found his little car in the trash, I'm sure he would love to give you a ride HT !..........LOL


----------



## Kelloween

I love this thread, you guys are going all out and its great! NICE WORK!


----------



## Danielj2705

All the clowns look amazing!!!!


----------



## chinclub

Everyones clowns look wonderful!!! I havn't even attempted clown making and after all of these great photos I don't I will!! LOL

Twisteduk, that one with the fingers on the necklace was especially creepy. I'm not afraid of clowns but after seeing that I wouldn't come to you house!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ran to DT lastnight they had tons in, skeletons, ears, eyes,livers, brains, zombie masks, hands, feet, banners, skulls, cation tape, skeleton garland, bats, rats, you name it...heres what I grabbedfor my game booth...10 body parts






may use the skulls in a game (?) and my Tiny Tina...we'll see if she's too small, may have to go up in size a bit


----------



## Danielj2705

I am sooooooo jealous I have to wait another 2 months and still won't get that good a stuff in the UK but I am coming to Florida in October so I should be able to pick up a lot of stuff like this, as long as I can get the body parts past security XD


----------



## pumpkinpie

lol, I can just see their faces :X You might try checking group buys and make sure no one is trying to put something together for the Dollar Tree stuff...I know last year they were doing one for the crows...someone may be doing it for the other stuff this year or maybe they would consider doing it if suggested (not sure how pricey shipping to the UK would be though)...


----------



## Danielj2705

I had though of asking someone to go that but the shipping was far too expensive, especially when I am going I be able to shop in October


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OOOOOH! pumpkin arent you so lucky!!!!! I have been checking and they dont have anything but tombstones so far  I want some sooooooo bad!!!!


----------



## rexygirl

pumpkinpie so jealous headed to dollar tree on sunday to stock up hopefully my stores have all their stuff in can't wait!! Also headed to The Christmas Tree Shops since a client of mine said they had some cotton candy and sno cone stuff wanna get it before they get rid of all the summer stuff, they also have some black and white polka dot and striped paper lanterns which id like to use in my tent and florida room gotta love havin clients that will keep their eyes peeled for Halloween stuff for me!


----------



## AuzzyDee

Thank you everyone. I just spent the last two days reading every page. I have come up with tons of ideas thanks to all of you. I will post some pictures of some stuff I am working on. I have lots of ideas I will share with you guys in the next few days.

Thanks,

Austin


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Welcome, Austin and can't wait to hear your ideas and see your pics!


----------



## AuzzyDee

Thanks HT! My theme this year is going to be a mix of Carnival and Freakshow. I am going to have a steady mix of props as well as actors, to help save me a lot of time. By using actors, I can have a lot more "freaks". I am going to have an "oddities" display. This will include a shrunken hand ( head is cool, but over done- still might do it) Various jars, specimens, eye balls, and that kind of stuff. I will have some games, such as the milk bottle knock down game, balloon dart game, and maybe one other. I have my own business which is a Clowning Business, so I have lots of Clown and Magician stuff to help add to the atmosphere. I will most likely be doing balloon animals, magic, juggling, and some feats for the guests. I will get into more detail tomorrow when I am more awake.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## offmymeds

Great score pumpkin!! I gota get some of those skellies for my trophys i'm making! 
Welcome Auzzy, can't wait to see your stuff...so you have your own clowning business.............NOT FAIR!!!! haha

Stopped a garage sale on my to work this morning......look what i found!!! It's perfect for my Drowned Duck Pond game!!! I almost wet myself when i saw it!! It was $5.00, a little more than i wanted to pay but it's PERFECT!!! I love it!


----------



## pumpkinpie

No kidding Auzzy...so not fair  Cant wait to hear all your ideas Im sure it will be awesome  And OMM, love the ducky AND LOVE THOSE HANDS, nice score indeed  Hope everyones DT stores get in gear, I hate how each runs on a different schedule


----------



## offmymeds

Did I miss your Tiny Tina thingy? What are you making, I wanna seeeeee. Did you get her name from the show Night Gallery or Twilight Zone? I can't remember which show it was......I'm Tiny Tina, i'm going to kill you!! and her at top of those stairs!! That scared the crap out of me!! haha

I could not pass those hands or feet up. $2 a set. I bought a wolfman mask last weekend. Looking forward to next years theme, Grimm Scary Tales.......maybe???? Not completely sure yet, my daughter is pushing for it so i will probabally (sp?) give in!


----------



## LadySherry

Ok Austin. Since you have an advantage over us by owning your own clown business you should send us all something from your shop to even the playing field. LOL. I can't wait to see your stuff. 
OMM----really? an inflatable duck? NICE score!!! I want one too, I would have paid $5 for it.
Pumpkin---where are your pictures I know you have been busy?


----------



## offmymeds

I KNOW!!! Is it just really sad to get so excited over an inflatable duck!!? I'm pathetic!!


----------



## LadySherry

Right there with ya sister. I found a wooden cradle this past weekend for $12.00. It is 2' x 4'. Not sure exactly what to do with it yet but snatched it up quick and paid for it and put it in the car and then went back to look for other items.


----------



## pumpkinpie

My Tiny Tina is just my tightrope walker...I was trying to use a smaller skelly to save on cost and hope fully be easier to install, but Im thinking I may need to go up to a 36-48" skelly so it is visible from the ground...Im going to play around with it and have the hubby string her up so I can see...Oh and good to see I get to stalk you next year to as the hubby says '13 will b doing our scary tales party


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, well that may just seal it for me, I can't wait to steal your ideas! Can't wait to see the tight rope walker...

LadySherry, have just to make a 2 headed baby for that cradle, or one with 6 arms or something.......ohhh, or siamese twins! And don't feel like the lone ranger on snatching something up and taking it on to the car!! guilty! LMAO!


----------



## LadySherry

My siamese twins are in a wheelchair. I was going to make a multi arm creature and I think I will do the baby idea. Thanks for the idea.
If I don't find land/building and go pro next year sounds like a found next years theme. Scary fairy tales it is. We shall be stalking each other once more. LOL


----------



## AuzzyDee

My clowning business is just a small one, or I would totally send you guys stuff. I have been doing it since I was about 12. I will take some pictures of my stuff. Majority of my costumes come from Salvation Army, or Value Village.


----------



## AuzzyDee

I made this prop back in January, and I am going to use it for my Oddities Display, or for a Fortune Teller if I have one. It was my take on the Necronomicon from The Evil Dead series. 

Thanks, and I will post some more photos soon!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Great scores OMM! Im patiently waiting for everyones pics  but u guys have been soooo busy! Nice book auzzy I like the evil dead!


----------



## offmymeds

Cool book Auzzy!

UUmmmmm LadySherry........pic of the twins in the wheelchair please.........


----------



## AuzzyDee

Thanks HT, and OMM. I want to see the wheelchair twins as well. I have a wheelchair as well, so I might borrow the idea 

Austin


----------



## AuzzyDee

If anyone wants to know a quick and easy way to make clown noses for your props without getting the paint out, here it is!

I take a red balloon and a ping pong ball. I cut and trim the balloon, then stretch it over the ball. You can cut the ball in half if you want a smaller nose, I personally don't cut the ball. Pictures : 

































Thanks,

Austin


----------



## AuzzyDee

Here is my "Shrunken Hand" display. I had a shadow box from the Dollarama, and the glass broke. I decided it would be perfect for Halloween. I did a brown base paint on the frame, and then did a quick dry brushing with some black paint to add age. The hand is one of those expanding in water type things. It gets all slimy and deformed when it grows, so this is a much better use for it. I am going to add a little plaque or something right underneath the hand saying " Shrunken Hand". I will most likely do a little story on a piece of paper as well. Here it is!





















Looks better in person!


----------



## chinclub

Ewww, that is a great idea!


----------



## AuzzyDee

Thank you


----------



## AuzzyDee

Here are a few of my thrift store clown jackets. I have been gradually collecting them for my business. I try to change my outfit every one and a while.
You can also check out my website. www.auzzydee.com (needs to be updated, badly)


























My grandmother revived an old tails jacket I had. It is perfect for either a ring leader,hawker/carny, or magician.

The rest of the jackets other then the black and blue tails jacket were all thrift store finds. The tails jacket might have come from a thrift store onde upon a time, but my grandmother did an amazing job re-doing it for me.

Sorry for such long posts! PS I am uploading everything to a Facebook album as well.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151998337330557.902079.833695556&type=3 (feel free to add me on FB)


----------



## AuzzyDee

I just made a poster that will go on the front of my Ticket Booth. Just under the counter. and on both the left and right side. What do you guys think? Honest opinions please


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love your creepshow sign! Very unique. Great idea!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Stumbled upon this thread this morning so I thought Id pass it on....merry go round thread

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/116409-any-ideas-tips-building-merry-go-round.html


Heres some random pics that you all might like http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/...al%20Photos/?action=view&current=_DSC2458.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ecula-albums-halloween-2010-killer-clown.html


----------



## Paint It Black

auzzy, thanks for the clown nose idea!! So easy!


----------



## AuzzyDee

Your welcome!  I hope it will come in handy. I also do this for my juggling balls. I take a tennis ball and instead of one balloon, I use two. These balls are great if you need a ball for a carnival game or juggling balls for a prop.


----------



## CycloneJack

Ive been eyeballing this thread for awhile and see that some people here are looking for Carnival styled games for their carnival themes this year. Heres a tutorial I wrote last year for a game called "Bloody Ring Toss". Others are calling it "Dead Ringer" which I wish I thought of that name to begin with! Hope it helps.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/106294-bloody-ring-toss.html


----------



## AuzzyDee

I remember seeing this. I think I will try and give it a shot, maybe with my own twist. Thanks CycloneJack!


----------



## pumpkinpie

CycloneJack said:


> Ive been eyeballing this thread for awhile and see that some people here are looking for Carnival styled games for their carnival themes this year. Heres a tutorial I wrote last year for a game called "Bloody Ring Toss". Others are calling it "Dead Ringer" which I wish I thought of that name to begin with! Hope it helps.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/106294-bloody-ring-toss.html


This one has been on my to do list since last year, lol ...I have been itching to start building it...just grabbed 5 feet and 5 hands the other day and was lucky enough to find some pool diving rings on sale a couple weeks back  Such a cool idea...thank you so much for sharing


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks for clown nose idea Auzzy and your sign and shrunken hand are great! I found my clown's jacket at the salvation army.....i was so proud of it! I love the shiny one you have, that's great! 

ummmm, thanks for the game idea Jack..........I already stole your plan, thanks a bunches!!! It was one of the first things i made. When I saw yours, i just loved it!!! 
I did manage to get a few things done this weekend , even after i spent most of saturday at the casino and saw ROD STEWART on sat night!!!! sorry, i just had to share that!! LOL


----------



## AuzzyDee

Thank you


----------



## TWISTEDUK

I love this thread, so many great builds and idea. I'm so jealous of all the cool stuff your finding punpkinpie.
You can't find any good stuff over here, thats why i have to make my own.
Auzzy your Shrunken Hand is so cool, when you get the story for it please post it here. I'm no good at that sort of stuff. 
If any one can please with a story for my sacrificial dagger display i would be most grateful


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

AuzzyDee said:


> I just made a poster that will go on the front of my Ticket Booth. Just under the counter. and on both the left and right side. What do you guys think? Honest opinions please
> View attachment 121515



That is a really cool design AuzzyDee. It's not cluttered and conveys exactly what I think it needs to with just a few design elements. The running cheeks and nose areas are genius giving it that air of hayhem. We know who's targeted especially with a name Creepshow and the carnival-style font says carnival/circus. If you're not a graphic designer, you're a natural.

The only thing I would change is some of the lettering at the top, which I don't think you intended to be transparent. Other than that it's a design bullseye!


----------



## AuzzyDee

Thanks Twisted, will do!

Ghost of Spookie, thanks for the kind words. I appreciate the feedback! I am more then willing to change what the font says if anyone else wants to use it. Let me know, thanks again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TWISTEDUK said:


> I love this thread, so many great builds and idea. I'm so jealous of all the cool stuff your finding punpkinpie.
> You can't find any good stuff over here, thats why i have to make my own.
> Auzzy your Shrunken Hand is so cool, when you get the story for it please post it here. I'm no good at that sort of stuff.
> If any one can please with a story for my sacrificial dagger display i would be most grateful
> View attachment 121890


Don't know what you built or added to the box but it looks like something you'd see in a Ripley's. The dagger has an air of authenticity as well. 

As for the backstory, how about something like...Retrived from an expedition to the jungles of ...., this ceremonial dagger was used by the .... for sacrificial purposes. If you look closely you will see the blood of it's last victim.


----------



## chinclub

I went to Goodwill this weekend and found a wooden craft Carousel. I painted it black and glued the Dollar Tree garland skeletons to it. I like it, but I think it looks sort of bland. What do you guys think? I would have loved to paint horse skeletons, but I am NOT and artist.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a cool piece Chin Club. I like how you repurposed it and the garland skellies are a good fit. I agree it needs something to give it more punch. Do you think you could add a striped carousel top to it? I would have the top ball showing but have the canopy rest on the other balls for support. You could probably construct something out of cardboard in a circular pattern and decorate with paint or glued on fabric and trim and then put the two ends together in place completing the canopy look.

If you could add some of those rice battery operated lights to the canopy top edge that would really add a lot to it as well. Another suggestion would be to paint the horse poles with a barbershop like spiraling color of two colors, even black and white would be nice and break up the uniform color it has now.


----------



## offmymeds

Ohh, I love that dagger box! And good story Ghost, that's a great one to work off of. 
Nice find Chin and those skellys just fit!


----------



## LadySherry

Auzzie----looks great
OMM----Casino really? slacker. LOL
Chin--- It does need something I think ghost has the right idea of maybe adding a top and bottom to it. Maybe just a little faded color to it may do the trick.

I want that dagger box!!!! It cool and creepy. With the right back story OMG!!!


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Don't know what you built or added to the box but it looks like something you'd see in a Ripley's. The dagger has an air of authenticity as well.
> 
> As for the backstory, how about something like...Retrived from an expedition to the jungles of ...., this ceremonial dagger was used by the .... for sacrificial purposes. If you look closely you will see the blood of it's last victim.


Thank Ghost, great story idea, didn't know weather to do a Temple of doom "thuggee cult" type thing, I'm not very good at putting my ideas into word.








as for the box the glass door was off a display case the rest i put together from bit i had left over form other projects


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I didn't want to add it was for cutting the hearts out of sacrificial victims but was thinking along the lines of the Temple of Doom movie myself. Although didn't the guy just reach into their chests and rip it out in the movie? As I recall Ripley's sort of did a straight forward kind of telling of the backstory and left it up to you to fill in the rest. And one's imagination is probably better than having something spelled out in detail for you and less likely to upset those who are a bit squimish. Glad you guys liked the little narrative.


----------



## chinclub

That dagger in the box is going to be very neat!!



Thanks for the ideas on the carousel. Putting a top on it did help.


----------



## Danielj2705

Twisted- You could maybe have someone like "On the steel of this weapon of death is encrusted the blood of a thousand men, each who suffered a violent death and were sent from this earth by a generous soul who willingly put them out of their misery. Legend has that the last man to die at the hands of the blade was a practitioner of black magic and he cursed the very dagger that killed him on All Hallows Eve."
Hope you like it


----------



## Danielj2705

That carousel looks brilliant Chinclub


----------



## chinclub

Danielj2705, I like that back story. Neat twist at the end.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh yes,that really adds to the carousel. 

Good story Daniel, glad i don't have to choose, I like both of those .........


----------



## HalloweenTrick

TWISTEDUK that is a very awesome dagger box! 
Chinclub that is a very cute carousel!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love both of these...very cute Chinclub, as for Twisted this is genious...when I was thinking of oddities and such, I never thought about ordinary objects...its amazing what a good storyline can do....and Daniel and Spookie had that covered...may have to steal this idea too...dang it, LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

Havent done much the past couple days...school starts tomorrow, hubby's been home sick and I hurt my wrist  But I managed to get a couple little things done and finishing up my little clown and my marquee...


My foam board ticket box for my big clown to hand out tickets








My first attempt at my tightrope walker...think she needs some torn satin fabric (maybe red or purple)








And finally got my Photo Op Banner completed (FREAKSHOW)














Plus my clown mask was delivered (slightly damaged and it looks like theyre letting me keep it plus sending me another...looks like another paint job in my future 

Also found these today at DT






5 oz...think theyll be perfect for a prize basket with some GID bracelets, stuffed animal and a clacker necklace...just want to find one of those water tube things you always get at the carnival


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin your stuff looks great! You have been busy! I like your ticket box, i still have to make mine for my cotton candy vendor but all i have is cardboard . Your banner looks awesome! Maybe you could put a little hat on your skelly


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank You  Thats what the hubs said to...Im thinking I may make it out of the same satin fabric I get for her skirt...she just needs a little color


----------



## RussiaWolf

Pumpkin pie. Any progress on your hubby's costume? I love the photo with the jacket and Top Hat. I'm going for an evil clown costume but would like a Circus Ringmaster like outfit. Very similar to what you have...but more clownish than GQ. Something more like this:


----------



## pumpkinpie

Not yet...but your pic is AMAZING....I think I have him leaning towards clown too...I love Jack from Carnival of Carnage...and it fits my hubby to a tee...he loves being the center of attention, LOL

Looking at your pic, Im thinking I could get away with getting a red mens robe and cut it into the shape of the tails...add some trim and fabric for the cuffs and lapel...K, now you got my mind racing


----------



## RussiaWolf

*Music*

Thanks to everyone for the posts in this thread. Its been extremely helpful.

Has anyone found any carnival/circus style music that they will be using? I have tried a couple, but the one that I like the most is the album "Klown" by Virgil. I was able to download some mp3's, and the music is really good. Let me know if you guys ahve anything in particular that you are going to use. If you would like me to posts some examples I can do that.


----------



## AuzzyDee

Love the carousel, and the ideas for the dagger! 

Pumpkinpie, your stuff is looking awesome!

There is a great short film, might inspire some ideas about turning "ordinary" objects into something creepy with a simple story. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wolUyioJmW0

Also check out other stuff by Fewdio and Daywalthorror.

GREAT, horror shorts.


----------



## LadySherry

I am using the cd from verse 13 . I am looking for something else for the darker side of the haunt.


----------



## AuzzyDee

Love the carousel, and the ideas for the dagger! 

Pumpkinpie, your stuff is looking awesome!

There is a great short film, might inspire some ideas about turning "ordinary" objects into something creepy with a simple story. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wolUyioJmW0

Also check out other stuff by Fewdio and Daywalthorror.

GREAT, horror shorts.


----------



## AuzzyDee

Sorry for posting that twice. I don't know how to delete :S

If you guys want some more inspiration for oddities and such, check out the show oddities. You can watch it on Youtube


----------



## RussiaWolf

*Music*

Here is some music from Virgil's album Klown:








You can listen to previews of the songs on Amazon's web site at: http://www.amazon.com/Klown/dp/B0013R48SY 

The first 10 songs are the best. Try "Rotten Rubber Nose" and "Greaspaint and Chainsaws"

The songs are much more simple than traditional Halloween music, and I think thats is why I like them. The songs are eerie but not overpowering, so they make great background music. The first 10 songs are just music, no other sound effects. The last 10 songs include laughing clowns, and I don't like them as well.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Danielj2705 said:


> Twisted- You could maybe have someone like "On the steel of this weapon of death is encrusted the blood of a thousand men, each who suffered a violent death and were sent from this earth by a generous soul who willingly put them out of their misery. Legend has that the last man to die at the hands of the blade was a practitioner of black magic and he cursed the very dagger that killed him on All Hallows Eve."
> Hope you like it


Thanks Danielj. Thats Fantastic!! just what I wanted, I will be using It. Thanks again


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Auzzy Ill have to check them out...as for the music...Dark Lord sent me some amazing stuff, just havent had time to go through everything...Ill see if I can forward the link...


----------



## offmymeds

How's the wrist pumpkin? 

Your Freakshow sign is absolutely outstanding!!! It looks awesome...........I'm so jealous......
I love the little tightrope girly and I agree, see needs some color or some sequins. Love how you made the umbrella. I think she will show up fine with a spotlight.
Now i want those suckers, they are perfect! 
Checked out that music, love it. I ordered the Carnival of Lost Souls and i love it too. 

I did get a few things finished, and my Tiny Man got some new shoes!


----------



## chinclub

pumpkinpie said:


> Havent done much the past couple days...


That sure looks like a lot too me!!! Everything looks great. Thanks for the heads up on the lollipops. I need to get some of those.


----------



## offmymeds

and a few more................






My jester, striking a pose, LOL


----------



## chinclub

Offmymeds, those look great. The Lady Fingers made me laugh!!


----------



## TWISTEDUK

OMG!! Offyourmeds You props are so cool there have really got the creep factor and got to copy the ladys fingers. So funny ,yet so wrong LOL


----------



## LadySherry

pumpkin.... i messed up my wrist this weekend and it is driving me crazy wearing this brace. It is slowing me down. 
OMM....you have been a busy bee. when your finished or your little elf is finished come on over and do some of mine. I will feed the little elf. LOL


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks guys!! 

Haha, the little elf is still recovering form the casino and seeing Rod!! I let her enjoy herself and have the weekend off! But as you can see, no rest for the wicked......umm, is that a saying? or is it the weary?? oh hell whatever, i'm freaking tired!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM my you have been busy!! Everything looks awesome! I live the jester and those lady fingers cracked me up lol  your little dude is freaky looking I love it, nice shoes!


----------



## pumpkinpie

OMM...everything looks GREAT!!!!! Love the rat  Wrist is a little better but the hand hurts so bad I can barely grip anything...not even a paint brush ...funny thing was my knee had been sore...the minute it stopped the wrist and hand started up,LOL...plus hubbys been home sick today...and to my surprise I found a little package in his van he neglected to ship...I swear...so I guess I will just do my errands today...


----------



## msmaranda

I was searching for ideas for our theme Alice in Wonderland the other day and came across this theme. The more I searched the more I wish I had more time to switch to this theme. But I guess that gives me even more time to make 2013 party better than ever. So I will stick with Wonderland theme for 2012. Check out pintrest for LOTS of ideas. Good luck


----------



## offmymeds

Pumpkin, just keep lookin, i'm sure one will turn up....I've had that one for a couple of years and he's already been glued multiple times but i could never get rid of him. Had the birdcage, and the boney thing in there is a dinosaaur skeleton i got from the dollar tree. A left over from one of my oddities.....a long neck sewer rat. (he's almost done) So i was pleased for a free prop. 

I put cement in the creepy dude's shoe so i can put him where ever i want. I may move him all over the yard after i set up....a different place every day....that might be fun.....


----------



## LadySherry

OMM...just a question. Did you get hungry while making the lady fingers prop? (There are only 9 fingers there) LMAO Just had to pick on you alittle.
I had better get to making props or my party is going to be a bust.


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, I know, I was like where the heck is that other finger. Could not for the life of me find it, so I just made those 9, and then low and behold found the little thing in a bag of cotton candy when i was working on that prop!! Remembered that the little elf put one in a bag to see what it would look like and decided she didn't like it so she didn't add anymore to the CC bags!! I was like OHH Yeah, i remember now!! Damn, i'm getting old!!


----------



## chinclub

I got my clowns painted for my water race game. I still need to paint the title at the top... waiting for the paint to dry so I can proceed.

I DO NOT recommend painting on tile board! It was all I had laying around at the time and I love re-purposing (**FREE STUFF**)
But it took a million coats for the paint to not look blotchy. At least it will be dark and they won't be right up against it so I guess it will look alright.


----------



## Danielj2705

OMM that all looks fantastic- I especially like the ball toss  
Chinclub- that looks fantastic


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the clown board Chinclub....are you using water guns and balloons ( I was thinking if you hide darts under the balloons...when they get so full they would touch the dart and pop)


----------



## HalloweenTrick

chinclub your clown board looks very good!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I want to make a scarab for one of my oddities...any ideas on how to do this? Does anyone know if DT has a beetle that is large and can be painted?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Found these...but Im afraid up close you will be able to tell its pipe cleaners http://www.bhg.com/halloween/outdoor-decorations/easy-to-make-scarab-beetles/


----------



## chinclub

I'm going for a darker theme. I am using syringes instead of water guns. The water will go into a tube and the game will be timed. Whoever has the fullest tube when the timer goes off wins.


----------



## RussiaWolf

Pumpkinpie did you find a good tutorial for creating a big top tent out of table cloths? I found a place where I could buy 8x10 tarps in assorted colors for $3 a piece. But I need a good idea on how to put them together. I'm thinking of using PVC pipe but not sure.

Anyone else have any good ideas on how to create a big top tent? Or perhaps just decoration to make the outside appear to have a big top tent.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin maybe you can use metal wire wrap them in masking tape and paint them black for the legs and bend and shape them the way you want. I did that for my skelly hands and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## chinclub

RussiaWolf said:


> Anyone else have any good ideas on how to create a big top tent? Or perhaps just decoration to make the outside appear to have a big top tent.


I just saw a pin on Pinterest on how to make tents but I didn't pin it and now I can't find it. I am doing a lot of little tents using popup shade canopies and draping tablecloths over and down to close it in.

Do you have trees or anything in the yard you can rope to? If so maybe you can figure out how to do some version of this: 
http://catchmyparty.com/photos/12370 
If you can tie all of the ends together and hang in a central point you could a run rope across to make the ceiling to wall crease. But it all depends on your yard. 5 posts plus rope could also do it if you are willing to make the 5 holes.


----------



## offmymeds

I know i've seen a giant beetle thing at DT.

Chin, love your clown board, that looks great and sounds like FUN!! 

Thanks Daniel, I know the ball toss is very kiddish & cutesy but it only cost me a buck at a garage sale and it will hold up outdoors.


----------



## chinclub

offmymeds said:


> I know the ball toss is very kiddish & cutesy but it only cost me a buck at a garage sale and it will hold up outdoors.


I don't so, I think it is great! If you want to change it you could always buy some DT door/wall murals and wrap it. Then add a little creepy cloth or something and it would be very spooky. But I like it like it is too.


----------



## LadySherry

OMM----When I saw the ball toss I thought what a cool idea, wonder if I could find one this weekend at a garage sale. I think Chin has the right idea of maybe adding some creepy cloth at the top or around the hoop just for a little creep factor. Just my opinion.


----------



## offmymeds

Yes, good idea on the creepy cloth Chin, I'm going to go with that and I think i have big bat in the garage somewhere but he may not be salvageable(sp?) I don't know why I did not think of him earlier. I was having a hell of a time decorating that thing and i finally just gave up and went simple. I added the poles around it to make it more sturdy and when i was done, one pole was too short! I almost trashed it!! Haha............I have NO patience. 

I got my boards to work on my game booths this weekend...so excited!


----------



## chinclub

I have passed excited and moved to panicked! Since we had to move our party to Oct 12 I lost several weeks. I hope I can get everything done in time...Full Carnevil, two haunted houses, and a hay ride. How do I get myself into these things.


----------



## LadySherry

Chin---- the same way we all do. The Love of Halloween. You can do it!!! You can do it!!!!. I have faith in you. Do the major things and the little things will fall into place.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks OMM....Look what I found at Dollar Tree today....I think he will make an awesome scarab beetle






Im pinning mine to a board but thought it would be neat in an aquarium like OMM's roaches And great price on the tarps Russian...Ill peek through my stuff and see if I have anything, last I remember though it was just hanging them from a line or PVC pipe...I wanted to do the front or side of the house like a big top but just couldnt figure it out...


----------



## pumpkinpie

While Im waiting for my Scarabs paint to dry, I thought I would post my 2 oddities...I still have to print out their stories but here is my figi mermaid, made from a DT 16" skelly, a pair of knee highs, some stuffing and some paint...it appears orange in these pics do to my flash..












and here is my monkey paw made frome salt dough, paint and a faux fur sample....






the up lights from DT worked great for this....they look so creepy with out all the lighting from my flash...hope you all like them


----------



## Danielj2705

Those oddities look fantastic pumpkin!!! I love the touch of red silk


----------



## chinclub

Those look great!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Great job pumpkin! your guests will love them!


----------



## AuzzyDee

Love your stuff OMM, and the clown board is awesome Chin. The fiji mermaid is awesome, I just did a coat of paint on mine, hopefully will have it done for tomorrow. The red silk makes the monkey paw stand out so much, love it!

I picked up these picture frames in a free box at the end of the road. Do you guys think, with enough aging, that they would be suitable to put old,creepy circus family photos in? Please, give me your opinions


----------



## LadySherry

Auzzie. I would be tempted tomleave them as is. Check deviant art.com for some cool pictures


----------



## AuzzyDee

Thanks for your feedback Ladysherry  I might just sand them a tiny bit, to dull the colours, and maybe throw on some cobwebs  

I have quite a few photos saved to my computer that I am going to print in the near future. Deviantart is great though, thank you.


Austin


----------



## rexygirl

Deviant art is awesome I just did a quick search through my phone but can u actually print them out? Do u have to purchase the print?


----------



## AuzzyDee

Rexygirl, it all depends on the user. When you post your artwork you can put a watermark on your artwork so people have to pay for it, but if there isn't a watermark, you can print


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks guys, last night the kiddo turned all the lights out and just had the boxes lit...they looked super creepy, Ill try to take a pic without the flash to show them off...And I agree, leave them the same except for aging, however I would be scared to sand them (more than likely you'll just reveal white) I would dry brush black on them...awesome find by the way...free is always good


----------



## offmymeds

Chin, hang in there!!! Get done what you can and no one will know what you didn't have ime to finish....except you and that's ok!! Everything will turn out great! 

Auzzy, those frames will work great! I agree, just dull them a little and your pics will show up.

Pumpkin, wow, I love your mermaid and monkey paw!!! The satin is wonderful behind it. 

I finished my popcorn seller dude. 

Still working on my "extened neck rat, found in the sewers in NY" .........no offense to you New Yorkers but your Yankees are killing my Rangers right now and i'm mad!! LOL
The rat is going in a dome that is a kids toy and it has black lights in it and the outside will spin if you want it to. He's not showing up very well in right now though so I may to do some changing.


----------



## offmymeds

***sorry for overload on the roaches, but i have quite a few of them and i just hate not to use them!!


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Not again Meds, your stuff is so good, you have have a great eye for detail love the Moustache


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM your popcorn vendor is awesome!! Im so behind! I've got to get my butt in gear! You did a great job, the roaches look great! I got the same popcorn containers at my DT too lol. It is so great we all have each other for great inspiration!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Heres better pics


----------



## offmymeds

Ha, thanks Twisted, makes me feel so much better after my Son says " Why do have that stupid moustache on him?" Damn kids!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those are awesome OMM...and I love the roaches,lol...love the little rat skelly (where did you find him) he would also make a great unicorn embryo


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks HT. 

Those look great Pumpkin! I picked up a few of those little spot lights at DT too. I really like them.

I really, really love we all have the same theme and yet everyones's stuff is different and AWESOME!! 

Rock on!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

That's a real skull glued onto a dinosaur body from DT. I just cut it's legs off, added some cotton batting and spray painted it. It's going to be mostly in the dark so it will pass.

unicorn embryo.................wished i would have thought of that!!!!!! I did do an elephant fetus.......


----------



## LadySherry

I agree I am glad we have each other. We are take each other's ideas and twist them to fit our haunt. I also finished my monkey paw and used red behind it. I know I know pictures. Maybe this weekend I can post what I have been up to and inspire someone.
Ev1's stuff looks great. OMM I am stealing the mustache idea for my vendor guy. It adds the funny factor.


----------



## chinclub

OMM and Pumpkin those look great!!! Pumpkin, it does look even better with the low light.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great photos guys! OMM where did you get that great red and white striped top for your popcorn guy? How perfect. PP, what did you use for the monkey paw? I like the coloring of it and the satin background looks terrific.


----------



## offmymeds

GOS, that was a women's blouse i found at the thrift store for 50 cents. I just cut the sleeves out and made it look more like a vest.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I made it with salt dough...heres a recipe http://www.easy-child-crafts.com/salt-dough-recipes.html flatten it out about the same thicknes and size as your hand...then I placed my hand on it and cut around my hand (hold your hand in a mitten shape four fingers close together and the thumb sticking out)...slice 3 lines into the finger section to make fingers. Smooth out the edges making it look more like hand and fingers and prop it up on aluminum foil so it will hold a hand shape..Any extra dough was used to make a little wrist area.This dough is very soft and forgiving...Then bake.


****look a pic of a monkey hand to get the placement of the thumb right, I think thats the most important******

I painted it with a dark brown paint...and then after everything was good and dry (sometimes the dough still has a touch of moisture) I washed it with watered down black paint (this was about 3-4 days later. The fabric I got was free this company will send you a 5x5 sample for free (I got a brown and a black sample) but it took a couple weeks for it to get here http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=MONKEYSHAG1

Heres a pic of it outside of the box so you can get a better look...this was super easy...and cost absolutely nothing to make


----------



## LadySherry

I cheated with my monkey paw. Michaels has a skeleton hand($5) with spider and ribbon. Cut off the spider (saved spider for future use) and ribbon and attached left over fur and put in shadow box found at garage sale. $8.00 and it took about 15 minute total.


----------



## LonnieC

wow...I'm totally lovin' that monkey hand!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Lonnie...it was super easy too


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Pumpkin Pie loving the monkey paw and mermaid displays, will be making a copy


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Twisted...BTW I love your mermaid...so cool  Make sure you use the fabric site I mentioned they will send you up to 5 samples free after that its just $1 for a 5x5 sample...plus free shipping  the sample size was perfect, plus they have some harder to find faux furs


----------



## offmymeds

ummm LadySherry..........HT..................pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (please)


----------



## LadySherry

I know I know. I finished up Medusa last night so pictures will be coming this weekend.


----------



## offmymeds

Tease !!!!!!


----------



## TWISTEDUK

I second OMM, Pics please


----------



## pumpkinpie

LadySherry said:


> I agree I am glad we have each other. We are take each other's ideas and twist them to fit our haunt. I also finished my monkey paw and used red behind it. I know I know pictures. Maybe this weekend I can post what I have been up to and inspire someone.
> Ev1's stuff looks great. OMM I am stealing the mustache idea for my vendor guy. It adds the funny factor.


Umm not cool LS...I just spent the last few minutes looking for Ev1's pics...I tried the name, circus, carnival, midway...yep Im a little slow this morning...DUH


----------



## LadySherry

pumpkin you still love me right?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Of course


----------



## kittyvibe

I had the same idea with that beetle, he is attached to my belt for my homemade Egyptian costume. 
love your oddity boxes, are they in DT frames?



pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks OMM....Look what I found at Dollar Tree today....I think he will make an awesome scarab beetle
> View attachment 122313
> Im pinning mine to a board but thought it would be neat in an aquarium like OMM's roaches And great price on the tarps Russian...Ill peek through my stuff and see if I have anything, last I remember though it was just hanging them from a line or PVC pipe...I wanted to do the front or side of the house like a big top but just couldnt figure it out...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you Kittyvibe...I actually used those frames you get at walmart at Christmas BLACK FRIDAY SALES (I think it was like 12 frames for $7)...Heres a pic of my beetle, I painted it black and used a hint of blue and purple metallic...






its heard to see the purple and blue, may have to add a little more


----------



## LadySherry

Nice beetle. Maybe add a little green in there as well. I want one of those too. DT after work.


----------



## offmymeds

He looks good Pumpkin...are you going to have something that tells people what they are? I made up stuff with mine and i'm putting them on little folded over pieces of cardboard. I wanted frames but the cost was too much for me.


----------



## LadySherry

OMM ----I am using picture frames I bought at garage sales for like .25. I probably have some extra if you want some of them. Let me know how many and I will check and see what I have.


----------



## offmymeds

Well, I would have to have about 18!! Seeee, cost too much. the lttle elf already has them made and and the story things already glued on them! Exept for the one I had to correct and print off again. She's getting that one tonight........she is coming to the house to work on the game booth! I'm so excited!!!

Thanks though, you are Sweet to offer!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Yep heres what I have so far...feel free to give critique...the hubby of course says everything is perfect,UGH...would love to hear your thoughts...Im also looking for a story on a fossilized fairy and for my dragon or gargoyle egg (not sure yet which Im making)...Im just printing mine on parchment and affixing them to black poster board (didnt want to over do it with the frames)

Monkey Paw
The ‘Monkey’s Paw’ is a talisman that was found in one of the most remote regions of Ancient India. It has been said that while in possession of the Monkey’s Paw the possessor will be bestowed three wishes. If the legend holds true, “anyone who dared try to interfere with fate did so to their own sorrow”.



Scarab Beetle
Small, dark-blue/purple shelled insects with wing-cases, the scarabs fed on human flesh, living or dead. The scarabs' shells could harden into stone-like casings in which the scarabs would await their next meal. Often the scarabs would be placed in murals on temple walls, each taking on the appearance of a jewel until they were pried out by a treasure-seeker, at which point they would break free from their hardened casing and tear into the thief's skin, tunneling through until it reached the brain, causing excruciating pain for its victim, which ultimately led to death.

Mummified Fiji Mermaid
In 1830 a creature reportedly washed up on the beach at Benbecula in the Outer Hebrides, the wild and storm-ridden islands off the North-West coast of Scotland. It was about the size of a 'well-nourished' child, though its breasts, which clearly marked it as being female, were too 'well-developed' to have been those of a child. The creature had the hind-quarters of a fish, though without scales. Its skin was pale and its hair was black. According to the villagers’ the creature was alive when first spotted but was later stoned to death. Based on the size of the adult mermaid it is estimated that our mermaid is between the ages of 3-5, sex and origin unknown.


----------



## LadySherry

I likey Pumpkin. I shall be using 
I think I need an egg too. I think I have a plastic yard easter egg that will be transformed to an alien egg.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you  Oh that will be awesome...cant wait to see the pics


----------



## offmymeds

OMG! Your stories are perfect! 

I went easy, and cheesy! 

Teeth from the legendary Bigfoot. Discovered in 1961 on the bank of the Boggy Creek. ( I saw a movie a long time ago - The legend of Boggy Creek) I'm using some cow teeth 

Alien excrement recovered from area 51.......... using a top off a small lava lamp

Trey. The tiniest 3 headed turtle in the world. A true freak of nature. - named him after my co worker Trey!! Haha

The elusive tree fairy. Remains found in the rain forest off the Malaysian coast in 1835.

You get the idea, stuff like that. I did throw in a ' Rare vintage VHS tape, discovered at local garage sale" ...............just to see if anyone is paying attention and it has some circus tent thing on the front of it. i got an easel to put it on.

I'm using my laundry room for the Oddities room. It connects the garage with the hall where everyone will be traveling through.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh good lord, now i'm going to have to make an egg!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love the beetle pumpkin! and your stories are great too. I finally started working on my ticket booth. I thought i would try to paint it fluorescent first and if it didnt turn out good i could paint over it with (solid) colors red and yellow. This is just a picture of the bottom of it. So give me your honest opinions guys what do you think? I know the boards are not a perfect size. I also painted some fish netting fluorescent. To drape over the top of it. I will be working on the rest soon. But wanted to know what you guys thought before i went any further.


----------



## offmymeds

THAT looks awesome! I love it!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I forgot to list above that the yellow paint appears to be green? huh Today i found the door knockers at DT that pumpkin also has i will be painting them to  But they didnt have anything else out yet just some spiders and creepy cloth . Sorry im so behind on my work and havent posted any pics. But i have been really busy lately. I will start working on my popcorn machine soon. I will be going on vacation next week and will not get anything done. But i really need one!! Im almost done with the cotton candy tray to. Things are coming along slowly but surely! So glad all you guys are getting your stuff done and i get to look at all of your guys work it keeps me going!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Halloween---i love the colors. Keep going.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks OMM, that means alot! Was thinking i might paint one of those door knockers (clown face) and put that on the front. Above on top will be a sign that says tickets to. sorry for posting so much hehe


----------



## Danielj2705

Pumpkin- I LOVE that you used the Hebrides in your Mermaid story!! That's Scottish! Like me  The beetle looks amazing aswell, that light adds so much to it 
HalloweenTrick, that ticket booth looks too awesome!!! Brilliant choice if colors and I love that you haven't destroyed the natural beauty of the wood


----------



## pumpkinpie

Honost opinion...I WANT IT!!!! I am not usually a fan of the flo. colors but all your stuff looks awesome...just likeI said about your crates my son would love that in his office  And OMM I love your stories...and I had to laugh at the VHS tape..thats a cute touch  I cant take all the credit for my stories...I searched and searched then combined 2-3 stories then edited the **** out of them so I could add some of my own touches. 

K, so while we r on the subject let me ask you about the fairy...I researched and researched for anything relating...I was going to go with the whole Celtic belief that they were fallen angels

Fossilized Fairy
It is believed that fairies were fallen angels smited from the heavens. That they would spend their existance banished to Earth, being too unholy to enter heaven and yet too good to be damned to an eternity in hell. It has been said that cold iron, charms of Rowan and special herbs are the only forms of protection against these devilish fairies. One should be cautious of their impish ways for they have been known to steal human babies and replace them with changelings. Fairies come in many sizes and can magically assume their small delicate frame when needed as disguise. 

Or take the idea of the Banshee (fairy woman)..however I cannot find anything that depicts their size, so this maybe far fetched...

Fossilized Banshee Fairy
Most scary of all Irish creatures who are said to bring death in their wake is the Banshee. The Banshee evolved out of vengeful gods and goddesses who demanded human sacrifice. In Christian times they morphed into dark figures that foreshadowed death. The Banshee is a direct descendant of the Celtic-triple goddess of death and destruction. Her name means fairy woman. Until now, she has never been seen but whoever hears her high and piercing shriek knows that they will meet their death within 24 hours.


Which one do you like better?


----------



## pumpkinpie

K heres another one...heres a pic of the egg Im trying to recreate






and heres the story...again if you have suggestions Im all ears 

Dragons Egg
Here is one of the last dragons eggs known to be in existence. As you can see Its shell is covered in dozens of armorous scales which provide protection for the young defenseless dragon. Hatchlings are extremely vulnerable during the first year of life as their scales are as soft as tissue paper. With time the iron from its blood will combine with the keratin of its scales resulting in an almost impervious coat of armor. Combined with excellent eye site, a vast wingspan and the ability to breathe fire it is surprising that this remarkable creature ever became extinct.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin i like the first fossilized fairy story the best. And i love that egg i just have to have one as well!! and OMM your stories are short but sweet!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Daniel thanks for the comment but the ticket booth is actually made out of cardboard, i used a faux wood grain tool


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks HT...and by the way heres a link on the egg...very similar just needs a few adjustments


----------



## chinclub

HalloweenTrick, your booth looks great!! Pumpkin, I love those eggs!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks chinclub, hope to get it finished soon!


----------



## LonnieC

OMM I love your popcorn seller dude! I'm totally "borrowing" the mustache idea!


----------



## Danielj2705

HalloweenTrick said:


> Daniel thanks for the comment but the ticket booth is actually made out of cardboard, i used a faux wood grain tool


: O <Imagine that is my jaw dropping
That is amazing!!!! I actually though it was real wood it looked that good XD


----------



## pumpkinpie

Heres a link to some pics I just found on pinterest...some cheap festive ideas...http://millersroadtojoy.blogspot.com/2011/11/halloween-circus.html


----------



## chinclub

Neat, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks Daniel  im glad it is good enough to fool somebody hehe


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pumpkinpie said:


> K heres another one...heres a pic of the egg Im trying to recreate
> View attachment 122780
> and heres the story...again if you have suggestions Im all ears
> 
> Dragons Egg
> Here is one of the last dragons eggs known to be in existence. As you can see Its shell is covered in dozens of armorous scales which provide protection for the young defenseless dragon. Hatchlings are extremely vulnerable during the first year of life as their scales are as soft as tissue paper. With time the iron from its blood will combine with the keratin of its scales resulting in an almost impervious coat of armor. Combined with excellent eye site, a vast wingspan and the ability to breathe fire it is surprising that this remarkable creature ever became extinct.



I love the look of the eggs and think they would make a terrific addition to an Oddities area of the side show. Personally I would try to use something like a plastic coconut from Oriental Trading or Dollar Tree (lots of places still have these with Luau still in the shelves) or use a large plastic egg. The materials would have to be adapted to work on the plastic but I'm not fond of using organic material that will rot or attract insects or vermon. If I made something that looked that good I know I would want to keep it to reuse in future haunts in different ways. The eggs are gorgeous though and seem totally appropriate for a dragon backstory. Love it! PumpkinPie you find the neatest ideas.

Regarding the backstory, I'm wondering if it isn't too long for kids to stand there and read.


@@HalloweenTrick, nice job on the faux wood. I have one of those tools but haven't had the garage workshop space to do foam work yet. When I do, hope my boards come out as well as yours.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Yep I didnt want to use the coconut either...I used a large styro ball put the large end of an easter egg on it and covered it in air dry clay...but I figure the effect should be the same after I get the scales on. Luckily we will only be having teens and adults at our party...my husbands first rule for any party...no little ones, heck if he can have his way the teens wouldnt even be allowed,LOL. I figure most people wont even read the stories but I love anything that tells a story....I may see if I can edit it a little more


----------



## kittyvibe

HalloweenTrick, love your boards  I had a dickens of a time choosing the right paint. I used the martha stewart wood grain tool for my walls in my house, hehe, so it looks like I have paneling. But for the cardboard, what kind of paint did you use? Regular acrylic? I have need of painting some cardboard and mache projects with the wood tool and am wondering about using the cheapest paints that the tool would work with to create the finish correctly.

Loving everyones progress so far  I made my girly skeleton with a parasol, not sure Im happy with her so I didnt want to share yet, hehe. My cat snuggled on her lap though, guess she approves,


----------



## pumpkinpie

Okay now I have to see a pic of the skelly with the kitty too cute  Yeah I added some color (yep more satin,LOL) not sure about mine either but she'll be at least 8' in the air so I figure no need wasting anymopre energy


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Ghost of spookie thanks so much the tool is very easy to use, im sure you won't have any problems at all!!
kittyvibe I had a very hard time too choosing paint (for my budget). I bought it at WalMart it is cheap. I used folkart acrylic neon paint. I didn't need to use any primer. Just painted it black first then with the neon I will however use a clearcoat/sealer. Thanks so much!!


----------



## glowmonkey

The stage is from "Theatre Bizarre" which is a HUGE masquerade party that takes place in Detroit every October. This is another stage from last year. And this is the Masonic Temple where it took place last year. John Dunivant is the creator and mastermind behind it - he's a genius! I highly recommend it if you're close enough to Michigan. It's truly freaking awesome!


----------



## LadySherry

Here is some I have done. I have more photos I will add later today


----------



## LadySherry




----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love your medusa mannequin lady sherry!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Me too! Did you paint the snakes with flourescent paint? Looks like they might glow under black light. The bone curtain also caught my attention. Did you stain all those bones or buy them aged? Thinking that was a lot of chicken to eat  if they were real. Haha


----------



## LadySherry

Snakes were bought at DT that color. And yes the bones are real. My son loves wings. They are bleached and air dried.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

glowmonkey said:


> .....
> View attachment 123200
> 
> ....And this is the Masonic Temple where it took place last year. John Dunivant is the creator and mastermind behind it - he's a genius! I highly recommend it if you're close enough to Michigan. It's truly freaking awesome!



Not to go off-track here but the above photo reminds me of Kingdom Hospital, the fictional hospital setting for Stephen King's same named TV series for some reason. That was one creepy series and one haunted hospital with a lot of spirits to send on their way but who instead liked to cultivate a bedside manner. I even like the globe streetlights at street level.


----------



## offmymeds

Pumpklin, love the first story on the fairy! And teh dragon eggs are awesome! 

LadySherry, love your pirates, I really like how that one is looking at the other one! Hhahahaa. And your Medusa looks great!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything looks amazing LS...love love love the twins ...I want to do a snake charmer so bad...awesome job, cant wait to see the rest of your pics 

Thanks OMM...I like that one best too...still need to edit a little, Ill post pics when my egg is finally done


----------



## offmymeds

Ok, i've had these for a long time and I was just going to use them for decorations but now i', leaning to using them fot the "trick" part of my Trick or Treat game. 
I got them at a garage sale for $2.00 a piece.I think they will make great gag gifts! 

What do you all think?? 




















and here's a few others I can use for the mantle


----------



## LadySherry

OMM those clowns are great. They would not be a trick/gag gift. I think they would classify as a treat. UNLESS you were afraid of clowns. muahahahaha

Thanks everyone for the compliments.
I want to do a snake charmer too. I have been looking for the right basket for him.


----------



## offmymeds

Ahh, don't say that LadySherry, I want people to open it up and go.....good lord, this is tacky!! LOL! 

Snake chamer guy is very simple to make

and i'm cursing you and your spider lady!! I started one last night and it's making me crazy! I found this creepy little motion activated head with 2 arms in the garage and he will be perfect but the darn thing is head heavy and my little spider won't hold him up. I think i was actually to tired to start anything and i should have left it for a wekend project but now i'm determined!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Sorry just my 2 cents worth. LOL
Wait til this weekend and I can help you with the spider.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM i would love to have any of those as party favors! 
I managed to get these done this weekend, all i have to do now is drizzle them with blood  i have one more to make but ran out of popcorn.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look great HT


----------



## chinclub

Those are creepy!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks Guys!


----------



## LadySherry

Here are my captured fairy, my alien egg and my popcorn/brains for my popcorn guy


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Your props are looking good ladysherry!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look great LS...I especially love the dragon egg  What did you use for the texture or is that just paint? I really like the effect...and his little nest


----------



## offmymeds

Love your popcorn boxes HT! I really like the fingers sticking out.. 

Those are looking great LS! I like the captured fairy! my poor little thing is dead.....and your Alien egg is great. Is it lit up? It looks really cool and your popcorn boxes look great too. I love that you have different boxes. 

I'm getting so excited to see eveyones displays come together!!


----------



## LadySherry

Thank you all!!!.the egg does not light up it was the flash of the camera. The egg is an easter egg with latex and poly fill then spray painted with many colors.


----------



## offmymeds

You fed it after midnight didn't you?


----------



## LadySherry

OMM----quit telling my secrets. LOL and yes it loves chicken legs. you were wondering were all the bones came from for the bone curtain. tada. ROFLMAO


----------



## LadySherry

Hubby just called and asked about measurements for my pumpkin cart. He said that he was going to build it for me. whooohoooo!!!!!
I have my project for the weekend. It just moved up my must have list.


----------



## offmymeds

Lucky You!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Isn't this great everyone's projects coming together! Im with OMM I just can't wait to see everyone's projects once we are all done.


----------



## pumpkinpie

LadySherry said:


> Hubby just called and asked about measurements for my pumpkin cart. He said that he was going to build it for me. whooohoooo!!!!!
> I have my project for the weekend. It just moved up my must have list.


You lucky little $#[email protected] wanted one so bad, even repainted my pumpkins and everything (guess mine will just have to find a home in the pumpkin patch 

I was also hoping I could get some feedback...My husband invited a gal from work who offered to do free tarot readings so I was thinking of combining her tent with the oddities/sideshow/freakshow what ever you call it tent. I plan on using one of my canopy tents and hanging fabric all around it so it is dark and private...I will have one wall filled with my oddities and artifacts, I will have her table and chairs (table draped with fabrics), I have tons of battery opperated faux candles and I am using my little spot lights here and there. May add some orange or purple string lights too 1st) what I need are ideas for other decorations inside the tent and 2nd) I need suggestions for the banner...what should it say...I want to mention both tarot and the oddities...I have looked everywhere and nothing. Figured I would paint it on material about 3x5' in size...any suggestions will be helpfulI (I do have some picture transfer stuff that could be used for transfering photographs). Its just most most of the signs show fortune tellers with crystal balls???? My son suggested Miss Fortunes Tarot Reading ????? IDK


----------



## pumpkinpie

Hey guys just ran across this and wanted to share...thought it looked easy enough and could make some cool oddities/props (talismans,books,amulets,etc) http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30547


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bookmarked!! Both those eyes are freaky. 

For some reason the eyes remind me of Babylon 5 and the eye of the creature, the Keeper, that took over Londo Mollari's body. I also recall that G'Kar from Bab5 had freaky red eyes. Man I loved that show. Cool project though and thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## pumpkinpie

No prob, I thought they were pretty cool too 

Finally got my Dragon Egg painted YAY!!!!! Not sure if I should put a semi gloss sealant on it or leave it matte finish...would love everyones opinion...















I used the salt dough to make scales...painted red (hues ranging from pink to dark maroon/black) with copper on the tips


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Great idea, dragons eggs, I love G of T, the paint job is fantastic, the gold highlight really set it off.


----------



## chinclub

Thanks for the link on the eyes. I love those!

pumpkingirl, your dragon egg looks amazing!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww, thanks guys...I still have to find a box or make a nest for him 

Heres another thing I found this morning...took me forever to find the original poster so I could get directions...she did an amazing job 







made by Lynn Timm

Heres what she said: These are so easy you wont believe it! I used a foam brush and dipped it in a little (very little) black craft paint. Brushed it all over, let it dry then I had gauze that I had put in watered down brown craft paint. (just used a small bowl). After the gauze was dry, which took only a couple of minutes outside, I laid torn pieces of it on the feet and hands and used another foam brush dipped in watered down elmers glue and brushed over it. When all was dry I just brushed a little red & brown on it to make it look more real. I made three hands and three feet and was done in about 45 minutes tops! I think I need to put a clear sealer on them though.


----------



## chinclub

Very neat. I saw the picture on pinterest and was wondering how it was made. Thanks!


----------



## offmymeds

Your egg looks great pumpkin, I wouldnt change anything. 

What a great idea on those DT limbs!! and sounds so easy, haha mine would never turn out looking as good as those!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin your egg turned out great! I love the scales!


----------



## LadySherry

Ok question....... I have an alien egg in my oddities and since I love pumpkins dragon egg. Can I have both and not be overkill?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww, you guys are so sweet  And YES!!!!! You can do both, they look completely different so why not  If you need any pointers just let me know...super easy  Oh and BTW, just finished my Tarot banner...I still need to destress it a bit and maybe add a few black swirls in the moon or sky...heres a pic of mine and a pic of the card I based my simplified card off of (I had to swap the blue and purble cause I was running low on purple and IM IMPATIENT,LOL)

Mine


----------



## pumpkinpie

K another link but I had to share...great ideas and stories for your oddities http://www.drroberting.com/perception/curio.html


----------



## coldice371

just finished our carnival sign and the second of our big top tents and wanted to share

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6ncNSqIYZY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pumpkinpie

OMG...That looks AMAZING...TUTORIAL?????

Love your sign..


----------



## coldice371

for the big top or the sign lol?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Bigtop...I did a sign almost identical


----------



## coldice371

OK! I'll try to put one together in a little bit....but it is super easy and cheap


----------



## pumpkinpie

I was thinking about making one of these for my oddities tent, I was thinking sacrificial gown...can anyone come up with a good story or at least send me in the right direction? Do you think this would work in the oddities (it will take up a lot of space and with the right story I think it will look creepy) ????









Also saw this on a Ripleys mention, thought it could be easy to duplicate






Fur bearing trout from Lake Michigan


----------



## LadySherry

Fur bearing trout? Looking like Billy bass is going to get a new look. 
Pie..... The gown would look great next to the dagger.use the same story as posted earlier in this thread. 2 for 1 oddity.


----------



## chinclub

The sign and tent look awesome!!!


----------



## propmistress

Love this thread... everyone has some amazing ideas 

I love this theme and I have 550 carnival related pins... here are the links to the boards.

Keep posting the great ideas! 

Carnival
http://pinterest.com/propmistress/carnival/

Creepy Carnival 
http://pinterest.com/propmistress/halloween-clowns-evil-carnival/

Halloween Games, Prizes, Trophies 
http://pinterest.com/propmistress/halloween-games-prizes-trophies/


----------



## LadySherry

Ok this weekend's projects?
MINE-------pumpkin cart detail painting(got base coat on last night) and popcorn vendor guy.
YOURS?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Cant wait to see your cart ...Taking it easy this weekend...just finishing up my Oddities banner, final finishings/destressing to banners/props, may do a couple quick and easy oddities and some quick printing  Just trying to get everything finished before I dive into my facades  And YAY...found 2 giant stuffed animals for my raffle/auction both $5 each (4 ft tall Odie and 3 ft tall Blues Clues)


----------



## offmymeds

Love your sign Pumpkin <tarot readings> and that DRESS!!! That is soo creepy. And your fish is great!! haha
And you are having an auction? Do tell, please??? 

Well, I'd like to get my games booth finished and start on the scarousel. Waiting on my brother to drill a hole in the center on an old round tabletop and get it to my house and i need to pick up some pvc pipe..........and I would like to finish my spider and make an I Scream guy. I have everything to make him and i dont think it will take a lot of time. 

And i need to go shopping for my secret reaper.........Or start on what i was going to make, but not sure they would want it, LOL!!

NOT ENOUGH TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Halloweencraze12

I have a ideo for food you can do you can have a caramel apple with random holes in it and have ethier gummy worms in it or have fake cockroachs in it or candy cockroaches


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin that fur bearing trout is really neat!
OMM you are a very busy lady! Can't wait to see all your projects especially the scarousel and and your ice scream guy!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pumpkinpie said:


> I was thinking about making one of these for my oddities tent, I was thinking sacrificial gown...can anyone come up with a good story or at least send me in the right direction? Do you think this would work in the oddities (it will take up a lot of space and with the right story I think it will look creepy) ????
> 
> View attachment 124139



"Found in 1723 in South America during an exploration of ancient temple ruins, this sacrifical gown is believed to have been worn by the high priest during annual ritual sacrifies for a good harvest. It was found in the tomb next to the body of a skeleton believed to be the high priest."


You could add, "The golden and jeweled ritual items, goblet and scythe, also found in the temple were stolen shortly after discovery. The thieves were found beheaded purportedly by the very scythe they stole and their blood drank from the goblet, and so began "the curse of the Harvest Priest" still retold to children in villages in the area as a lesson on stealing." You could add an aged skull or two of the beheaded thieves to the display case.


----------



## Danielj2705

Oh! Can I please have Blue pumpkin? 
I used to LOVE him  
You better not rip him to pieces


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol...I would if shipping wouldnt kill me  Nope no plans on distroying the puppies  My son really wanted to give out stuffed animals as prizes, so we decided instead to just grab 2 or 3 really big ones and let guests win them. As for the auction???? I had decided that instead of giving out prizes at the game booths we would do tickets...if you win you could get 3-5 tickets (depending on game) these were to be used as raffle tickets for our prizes (snow cone machine, funnel cake kit, prize bucket...which includes carnival toys, caramel apple, candy and the feather things that clip in your hair and now large stuffed animals). However someone on the forum suggested doing it as an auction rather than a raffle...truth be told the auction will get way to loud and out of hand but it does sound like fun 

I may have them doing blind bids...we can describe the items without telling them what they are (may not want to mention its a 4 FOOT TALL DOG,LOL), that way everything gets bid on and everyone is surprised 

And LS and Spookie I love both your ideas...may have to let the hubby decide which


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just went out to grab the mail and my roaches came...YAY....I of course ripped the envelope open....ummm these things gave me the willies (their are 20 of them just stuffed in an envelope...I have to laugh cause my skin is still crawling....OMM I dont know how you did it, I may need my son just to place a few on my cotton candy so funny but I cringe every time I try to open it and grab one out,LOL...YUCK!!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Laughing with you pumpkin... Only halloween people get excited over getting roaches in the mail.


----------



## kittyvibe

pumpkin you can have some fun with those roaches. I got a huge bag for under $3 at a going out of business sale in the mall. I placed them all over the house and scared the crap outta my mom all day.  

Put them in the dryer so when she opens the door they fall out, bam I heard screaming. In the microwave, screams. Even when she went to bed I had one left and put it on her pillow, biggest scream yet. Youd think she would get used to them through the day, but I kept getting her. Awesome!


----------



## Danielj2705

Phew! If you were going to kill Blue or Oddie I would fly to America and stop you XD. It sounds like a good plan though/ I bet they'll turn heads ad bring back slight memories :'D

I can imagine me opening to roaches. D: They would be stomped on and chuked at the wall before I realised they were fake


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha...and yes I thought about pranking these two but something tells me I would have major pay backs (plus I can just see it, I would lose one, find it several months from now and have a HEART ATTACK,LOL)


----------



## LonnieC

my daughter has a life size cutout of Justin Bieber that scares the crap outta me every time I walk in her room....yet at any given moment I have life size creepy clowns standin' around that don't bother me at all....lol

the roaches on the other hand...I'd definitely pee myself.....


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha I have to agree with you...Justin Bieber would scare me too,LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty

pumpkinpie said:


> Haha I have to agree with you...Justin Bieber would scare me too,LOL


ack it is the worst kind of scary the Bieber could scare anyone. it is the monster that hides under the bed


----------



## LadySherry

ok. well my weekend plan did not go as planned. Only did a little on my pumpkin cart but did get this fellow done ....







he will go into an escaped animal cage.


----------



## tweety16_6

pumpkinpie said:


> Just went out to grab the mail and my roaches came...YAY....I of course ripped the envelope open....ummm these things gave me the willies (their are 20 of them just stuffed in an envelope...I have to laugh cause my skin is still crawling....OMM I dont know how you did it, I may need my son just to place a few on my cotton candy so funny but I cringe every time I try to open it and grab one out,LOL...YUCK!!!!!!


i know the feeling. i have the same thing with spiders. absolutely terrified of them, but have to get them out for halloween each year... last year my boyfriend taped a small spider on the ceiling of the bathroom, and diddn't want to take it down. i decided to leave it there, but each time i go in it scares me again. ( even though it''s been there for almost a year,,hahahahah)


----------



## offmymeds

Oh Kitty, that is just MEAN!! Haha, lmao!! And i have to admit, i did leave one on my Mom's chair she always sits in.......couldnt help myself,,,and it was funny! 

I've had mine about 3 years now so i'm getting used to them. Really when they first came i could not stand to touch them!! 

Well LadySherry, I did manage to get a few thinga done but I still feel soooooo behind and I'm starting to panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Your eaten torso guy looks great! 

I got my carnival booth almost done. Still have to attach the sides and put the dividers in and make the ledge and some painting and add the stuffed animals.but the hard part is done, YAY!! 
It's only gong to have 3 games set up in it. and i can't it all up until I start to set up the yard. 

made the ice scream vendor, he looks like a kindergartner made him................so disappointed with it, but he was an extra so i'm using the ugly thing! 
Got the hole to the scarousel drilled and got the pvc pipe, so I think I should be able to finish it this weekend.


----------



## LadySherry

OMM.... your guy just needs a name tag. It would be funny if he had an empty gallon of ice cream. You could get one from Braum's and give him a VERY large spoon. Ice cream overload. hehehe


----------



## pumpkinpie

tweety16_6 said:


> i know the feeling. i have the same thing with spiders. absolutely terrified of them, but have to get them out for halloween each year... last year my boyfriend taped a small spider on the ceiling of the bathroom, and diddn't want to take it down. i decided to leave it there, but each time i go in it scares me again. ( even though it''s been there for almost a year,,hahahahah)


Haha...funny thing was...unbeknownst to me...my son had hidden one of the roaches under my hubbys pillow...I THOUGHT I WOULD HAVE TO PEEL HIM OFF THE CEILING,LOL  LS, love your mauled torso  And loving your facade OMM  BTW I think the little Ice Cream Vendor looks great, he'll look awesome with some red or green lighting....Heres some of the stuff I worked on, no big builds for me, just computer work and finishing touches...






...the one I ordered was damaged so they sent me another for free...this was my quick fix (white one)...plan on making 2 dummies with them






Heres my Canned Human Remains (true story...fake name) Canned Human Remains
Between 1883 and the 1970's, thousands of people died while they resided in the Oregon State Insane Asylum. If a person's body was not claimed by their families, their cremated ashes were sealed in a labeled canister and stored in an outbuilding belonging to the hospital. Lined with simple pine shelves the outbuilding contained thousands of copper canisters including that of Mr. Charles Edwin Dorsey.
My Oddities banner ( still have to destress it












and some color for my skelly and some roaches for my candy


----------



## IshWitch

kittyvibe said:


> pumpkin you can have some fun with those roaches. I got a huge bag for under $3 at a going out of business sale in the mall. I placed them all over the house and scared the crap outta my mom all day.
> 
> Put them in the dryer so when she opens the door they fall out, bam I heard screaming. In the microwave, screams. Even when she went to bed I had one left and put it on her pillow, biggest scream yet. Youd think she would get used to them through the day, but I kept getting her. Awesome!


You are EVIL! I like it!


----------



## LadySherry

Everyone's stuff looks great. We definately been busy these last couple of weeks. So much done and so much more to do.
Keep creating and having fun.


----------



## tamster

This is just great, I love everyone's ideas, I can't wait to see the outcome on videos !


----------



## offmymeds

LadySherry, I will have to be on the lookout for big spoon now!! One of those huge wooden ones that hang on the wall! Ha And I was going to make him some buttons with Ice Scream .25, or somethin like that. I like the name thing.......

Pumpkin, your stuff looks great! I LOVE your sign!!! WANT!!! and lucky girl getting a free mask, I'm on the hunt for a creepy clown mask. I have my big manniquin already dressed, all she needs is a face.

Where's a pic of that cart LS??


----------



## Danielj2705

OMM and Pumpkin- WHAT AWESOME STUFF! Seriously awesome. Are people gonna be able to eat that ice cream OMM  I probably still would XD


----------



## LadySherry

OMM..... Exactly what I was thinking. I will look on my end of town. Let me know if you get one.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Daniel! Just a little tip...great stuff is hard to paint!!! LOL!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMM, thanks for the photo of your carnival booth. I like how you used your picture window area. We have a similar window arrangement in out backyard that it could work for, although I might have flowers underneath the windows by next halloween. But I could box the flowers in I guess. Hmmm. Something to think about.


----------



## offmymeds

GOS, Is this what you are referring to?








if it is., that is the back of the booth. The animals will be attached to that white mesh stuff. It's on the side of the garage right now. I will move it to the front yard the first week in oct. ( the neighbors always come to the party so they don't mind it being on the side of the house for now.) It's very heavy and hard to move around.


----------



## Danielj2705

You're gonna need alot of animals XD


----------



## offmymeds

like these? Haha...i thought that as well but after we put it together i have plenty. I'm going to line my staircase inside the house as well.


----------



## Danielj2705

WOAH!! That's a lot of toys…what are you going to do with them afterwards?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow its really coming along


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Danielj2705 said:


> WOAH!! That's a lot of toys…what are you going to do with them afterwards?


Ah where to store our toys when our play is done..such a conundrum !

Been working on more haunt related items for The FUNHOUSE :


----------



## chinclub

That clown mouth is going to look great! I am still working on these darn banners!!! I am on my last one and then I can work on something fun.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM your ice scream guy is great!! I love the ice cream cone on his head! 
Pumpkin those masks are really cool!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Blade your fun house sign is great!


----------



## pumpkinpie

@Blade....your fun house sign looks amazing...cant wait to see the clown facade finished


----------



## offmymeds

Good Morning all!! 

Nice stuff Blade! Love it.
Pumkin, forgot to tell you your barrel looks amazing! love that aged look and I loved the fairy wings in the stone. Very creative!! 

Well Daniel, seing how the animals have been left outside and how i'm going to gouge some of their eyes out and dismember a few and throw blood on them, I'll probablly just throw them away, i mean send them off to stuffed animal heaven


----------



## LadySherry

Nice work Blade.
OMM---Good morning to you too!!!. BTW pumpkin cart is not ready for preview yet. I will be working on it this week. I can tell you that it has a Tim Burton feel to it.
Pumpkin--- you have been busy 
Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

HalloweenTrick said:


> Blade your fun house sign is great!



Thanks ! I turned it out in around 5 hours or so over two days. That thin plywood sheeting needs a good layer or outdoor paint to prevent warping. I have a little winking clown head to add to it then it's done.


----------



## offmymeds

I started on my throphies last night......................These are for the "Best Theme Related" and "Couples" Going to try and finish them up this week.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Your trophies are very cute OMM!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks HT!! They got really funny after that 4th glass of wine!


----------



## LadySherry

Those are cute OMM. Do I get one for being your Bestest Texas Halloween friend?


----------



## offmymeds

Well absolutely!!! LOL! thanks


----------



## chinclub

Those are so cute. I love the back to back ones.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks chinclub, i'm trying to keep them all theme related but simple.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look awesome OMM...Dang you, now I have to go back to Dollar Tree


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, thanks pumpkin! I f you use cool melt glue they stand up fairly well.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome, thanks for the tip


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hey guys!! Im back from vacation! Time to get busy, I've got so many things to do! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## offmymeds

All Right HT!! Get crackin and get postin!! Haha...hope you had a good time!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks OMM! I did have lots of fun! Im gonna start some projects tonight ooooohh boy!!


----------



## night willow

I am amazed at the creativity I am so impressed !! Thanks for sharing , Oh I thought on the knife toss, have a mannequin on the wheel....


----------



## Nelyan

This was one of the first thread I read when I found this forum 3 days ago (while starting my Halloween-research for the year), and this theme stuck in my brain and all I kept thinking "I have got to use this - even only in the bathroom!" My fiance told he wasn't so big on it (= "NO. Can't the theme be just 'Halloween'?") when I tried to suggest it, but I kept on checking this thread (it was on page 49 then) and decided to make my bathroom an old dressing room/storage room for a carnival, where a sad clown hung himself on the shower.

Being the pinterest-junkie that I am, carnevil-pictures kept popping to my head and I showed a few to my fiance and sighed and tried to think up for another decorating theme. While we were watching a tv-show a few hours later, he suddenly asked me that when Halloween is (forgive him, he doesn't even know when valentines is), and that when he should start making the carnival-themed soundtrack' (he's a brilliant musician and soundtech). I told it was just going to be a hung clown and he corrected me; it's going to be carnEVIL-themed halloween over here too! I was so happy I gave him the rest of the chips and jumped back on my computer and started working my plans!

Sorry for the loooong post, but I'm just so maniacally happy


----------



## offmymeds

Hi Nelyan!! and welcome to the dark side, we have rotten candy!! 

I love your dressing/storage room hanging clown idea!! I'm having a dressing room with a clown sitting at the mirror admiring himself. 
As you can see there as tons of ideas for this theme. Good luck and have fun and post some pictures of your progress for us!!


----------



## LadySherry

Welcome Nelyan! Please post pictures.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Welcome Nelyan....we always love fresh blood  And BTW...love the idea of the suicide clown, cant wait to hear/see what else you conjure up


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oddity idea...head in a bottle printout http://www.howloweenqueen.com/headinabottle.htm






and they have several heads to choose from


----------



## Danielj2705

Sounds awesome Neylan!  
Love the face Pumpkin


----------



## coldice371

Ahhh! Pumpkin I owe you a tutorial! Love the faces as well


----------



## Nelyan

Thanks everybody! I feel welcome already, I don't know why I didn't join the discussion earlier 

I developed my suicidal clown into something creepier: A clown all covered in blood with his face buried in his hands, sobbing in the corner, the whole bathroom full of (washable) blood and outside the bathroom, right next to the door is a bodybag-corpse. A few other sturdy clowns on the hall are also a little bloodied - see what happened here? 8)

I hope it's not too hardcore for my guests, I have a feeling they maybe scared of clowns. My passion to make something actually scary-looking started when last year I got my best friend actually to scream when she opened the door to our sauna (it had red lipstick-blood on it that said "open the door!") and saw a dimly lit body lying on the benches upside-down with a cheapo demon mask on. The mask was slipped on a balloon and the light that came from under made the blue balloon glow through the eye sockets of the mask. (The body was quickly made of balloon -, plastic bag - and pillow-filled old clothes. Sorry that the pics are quite irrelevant and the prop is so - bad, but I think of using that technique on filling up my clowns.)
Hmm. Screams fuel madn- growing love for Halloween?

Now off to sleep and try and think of something else for a little while or else fiance gets sad and angry 'cause I'm so obsessed


----------



## pumpkinpie

Heres a tutrial for the images http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Head-in-a-Jar








http://www.madhauscreative.com/head in a jar.html

Heres an eyeball tube one...same concept http://www.madhauscreative.com/eyeball tube.html

Transplant http://www.madhauscreative.com/face transplant.html


----------



## chinclub

Nelyan said:


> Thanks everybody! I feel welcome already, I don't know why I didn't join the discussion earlier
> 
> I developed my suicidal clown into something creepier: A clown all covered in blood with his face buried in his hands, sobbing in the corner, the whole bathroom full of (washable) blood and outside the bathroom, right next to the door is a bodybag-corpse. A few other sturdy clowns on the hall are also a little bloodied - see what happened here? 8)
> 
> I hope it's not too hardcore for my guests, I have a feeling they maybe scared of clowns. My passion to make something actually scary-looking started when last year I got my best friend actually to scream when she opened the door to our sauna (it had red lipstick-blood on it that said "open the door!") and saw a dimly lit body lying on the benches upside-down with a cheapo demon mask on. The mask was slipped on a balloon and the light that came from under made the blue balloon glow through the eye sockets of the mask. (The body was quickly made of balloon -, plastic bag - and pillow-filled old clothes. Sorry that the pics are quite irrelevant and the prop is so - bad, but I think of using that technique on filling up my clowns.)
> Hmm. Screams fuel madn- growing love for Halloween?
> 
> Now off to sleep and try and think of something else for a little while or else fiance gets sad and angry 'cause I'm so obsessed



I think I would scream too!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Alright guys! i managed to get this done last nite! Tell me what you think, honest. Its my jack in the box (static). Thanks to Pumpkin for the inspiration from the DT door knockers thats where this little guy came from  I also done a ton of painting last nite im getting closer!!


----------



## LadySherry

ok here ya go you picture hos. It is not finished but its a start
OMM here ya go per your request. LOL


----------



## LadySherry

Here's my monkey paw display for the oddities room


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Lady sherry your pumpkin cart is awesome!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love your JITB Ht, I would have never guessed that was one of the DT masks, great job. And LS loving the pumpkin cart and the monkey paw (thinking Im loving your version better than mine ) Awesome job guys


----------



## Nelyan

I'm currently "lost in translation" as I'd love to do all sorts of things written in English, but I'm afraid it might clash as we speak Finnish over here :/ (all my guests do know English, but still.) And most of the things sound then so lame translated, like "carnival" that's "karnevaali" in Finnish. And I'd miss all the word plays like "carnEVIL" or "eye-scream" or "rotten candy". Uhg. Maybe I need to move abroad 

LadySherry, awesome work with that cart and the realistic paw! I need to think of something original but you guys make so great stuff I feel like a copycat for even thinking of replicating stuff like the popcorn-machine.


----------



## pumpkinpie

@Neylan...when it comes to stealing ideas...steal away, most of our ideas have been inspired by each other or by someones party pictures we happened to come upon and began to stalk, lol. Best part is seeing how different everyones interpretation of the same project has been  so have fun, and stalk and steal away  As for English/Finnish maybe you can do your signage in English...but come up with a creepy tale about how/why the traveling carnival came to your town. This could be mentioned in the invites or merely on ticket invites saying ...name of carnival????... Then put Traveling carnival one day only, outside of a simple introduction to your concept you should be fine. I had a similar worry adding circus and carnival ideas together...leaving me with no other choice than Cirque du CarnEVIL. Sad thing is I have slowly but surely moved away from the French inspired theme I had planned and outside of my tickets and my Carnival Barker/ringmaster speeches Cirque du isn't even mentioned again yet I plan on leaving it just the same (im really just lazy it has nothing to do with commitment,lol) Hope that helps


----------



## LadySherry

Neylan steal away. We post our pics so others can be inspired. In this thread alone I think there are 3 or 4 different monkey paws, each having their own touch. If your guest read English go with English. Have fun.


----------



## offmymeds

Omg!! HalloweenTrick , I love your Jack!! oohhhh, now i wanna make one!! 
LadySherry , love the pumkin cart, and i really like the vines! And your monkey paw is fantastic.
Pumpkin, thanks for the tut on the face, that thing is creepy! 

Neylan, ditto oh what pumkin said, and your room sounds great! Love the scary guy in the sauna! 

aww, you guys are gonna have all your oddities so nicely displayed and mine are going to look like CACA!!!


----------



## Nelyan

English it is! Pumpkins idea to make up a background story made me so exited and relieved. I had been stressing over this language-problem for no reason. Actually, why not throw in some more languages? The traveling group must have gotten new members - and their homeland's special oddities (like an Asian fire-breather - even if it's a skelly) - along the way. Maybe I should pick something Finn/Scandinavian-like to my sideshow, like at least add salted licorice to my concession-stand. The French-yness would be awesome to add, but I don't think I have the money nor the skill to buy or make such fancy things as I'd wish them to be, but - this certainly left me inspired.

Originally I had a little background for my "bathroom-carny only"-idea: I'd be a "bad" witch, a daughter of a witch and a traveling clown (who would have been the hung clown in the bathroom), who never really felt any attraction to neither sides of her family and tried to live her life as a "normal" human (as we live in an two-room apartment and most of the stuff needed an "excuse") but still be forced to throw annual Halloween-parties to keep up even some of the traditions of the more demanding side (her witch-mothers) of the family.

Now all I got to do is - start doing something (besides planning, but I love planning). I don't know where to start (and this is why I usually end up leaving stuff out and not being ready when the guests start coming), but I guess I got to start somewhere, and now that the language-issue is over: lighted letters - here we go.


----------



## Paint It Black

HalloweenTrick, I think the Jack-in-the-box is fantastic - great job. looks awesome in the dark!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Sitting here I just realized that other than a couple pumpkins, some spiders a few webs and some crows my decor is all carnival...NO WITCH, NO WEREWOLF, NO VAMPIRE, NO MONSTERS  So I was wondering what you all thought about adding some of these elements (I really like the corn stalks and they will add light, as for the pumpkin guy hes just creepy )






http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...xpensive-props-decorations-3.html#post1266833






http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/106714-our-ode-de-pumpkinrot.html


----------



## LadySherry

Pumpkin... I am planning to use some cornstalks and creepers in the background. I want it to look like they want to enter the area but are not sure. They are peeking thru to see what is going on.

I love the Jack in the box. I will have to add that to my list of things to be done.

Thanks for all the compliments on the cart. I still have about 4 hours worth of painting to do on the sides. Then I am going to seal the crap out of it so I have it for SEVERAL years.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here are some of my pumpkins I painted for my cat that never happened  I tried to make them similar to the original all black and white ones ...still love the look just have to figure out where to incorporate them (thinking of making a pumpkin patch around the banners but idk)...please excuse my crude paper mache...the pumpkins were my very first project...they used to be all orange and pretty  but white shows all their flaws..

[/ATTACH






]




















Oh and here are some other pumpkins I thought about adding here and there too


----------



## Danielj2705

I love the pumpkins! 
If you check out the very first page of this thread you actually posted a display using pumpkins looking remarkably similar


----------



## LadySherry

I like them pumpkins. I need them for my cart. Pumpkin do you have a small area near the entrance of the haunt that they would fit? If so, maybe put them there with a couple of skellie fairies. Just thinking out loud maybe it will fire an idea.


----------



## chinclub

You have to use those pumpkins, the are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks everyone for the comments on my jack in the box! Feel free to make one! If you need anything let me know. Those corn stalks are awesome they look like there on fire! Don't feel bad pumpkin for not having anything else. Since you have the pumpkins already you should definitely use them, maybe at the entrance. Everything I have doesn't evolve around the carnevil theme either. But I think it's good to add other Halloween related items as well. I dont even think I will have a oddity display . But we will see how everything comes together. And OMM your stuff isn't going to look like caca lol, its awesome!! You have worked your butt off, I only wish I have gotten as far as you have on my projects and for them to come out just as nice!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nelyan said:


> I'm currently "lost in translation" as I'd love to do all sorts of things written in English, but I'm afraid it might clash as we speak Finnish over here :/ (all my guests do know English, but still.) And most of the things sound then so lame translated, like "carnival" that's "karnevaali" in Finnish. And I'd miss all the word plays like "carnEVIL" or "eye-scream" or "rotten candy". Uhg. Maybe I need to move abroad
> 
> LadySherry, awesome work with that cart and the realistic paw! I need to think of something original but you guys make so great stuff I feel like a copycat for even thinking of replicating stuff like the popcorn-machine.



Nelyen, Interesting twist to celebrating halloween in another country. I agree why not make it a traveling carnival, from America, and use the English words. Those that know English well enough to grasp the play on words like "eye scream" and "rotton candy" will get it and others if they are curious will ask about it or let it pass over their heads otherwise, but I'm sure they will still enjoy the whole experience. I wouldn't translate the words. My husband once related that when he was in Germany he wanted to order a cherry Coke and tried translating it the waitress. She said "You must be from America. We just call it Cherry Coke".

I've always assumed that many of the early circus/carnivals were formed by performers and acrobatics and tightrope walkers from overseas of the U.S. Isn't "troupe" as in circus troupe of French origins? We Americans fell so in love with all the wonders and curiosities from around the world (remember no TV back then and people were so hungry for what other lands were like--people and animals) that it became very engrained in our culture. Everyone wanted to see the circus or carnival when it came to town. Seems only fitting that a halloween version of it travels back across the sea! Besides maybe the English words will make it sound exotic to your fellow Finnish friends not unlike how the circus/carnival appeared to early U.S. goers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow those are some rockin cool pumpkins there! Me like! And as to your paper mache work, I think it looks just fine the way it is. Not quite "perfect" comes off as original and scary to me!


----------



## Paint It Black

Pumpkinpie, Your black and white pumpkins are the bomb. They should be featured prominently in your display.


----------



## coldice371

just put the finishing touches on our party invites! so much to do...so little time


----------



## LadySherry

Cold----those are cool invites. How they say no to an invite like that.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awe....thanks everyone, you guys are too sweet  I have some room by my retaining wall (I will have the CarnEVIL marquee sign and my 3 ft clown in this area)...then as guests continue on they will come to the entrance (I will have an archway of shredded plastic with a mounted clown mask...fog machine going in this area so not sure if they will show) and then as they enter my backyard I have two flower beds that create a walkway (this is where my banners and a clown will be). Im thinking this may be the best bet....I may add some fake pumpkin leaves and make it look like its a pumpkin patch (hubby wants to try and use a black light on them...we'll see.) 
Pathway as you enter through the gate






I will use the banners to help block off the veiw as they enter and I plan to have a large clown holding the ticket box toward the end of the path greating them as they enter the carnival...heres a veiw from the other direction






The back wall in the first pic will house 3 of my game booths 

Loving your invites coldice...very NICE


----------



## LadySherry

Ok peeps. Question on stories for my alien egg and my basket of poisoned apples.
Alien egg---- This egg was found by a private collector while hiking in the area just outside of Area 51. The collector died a mysterious death weeks after returning from his trip. Not much is known about the egg or how it made it's way into the circus.

Poisoned apples---- These apples were found in a remote forest by a witch who added it to her ingredient shelf. She used them ever so often. Her shack has been vacant for a many of years. Since they have been with the circus we noticed that they never seem to decay or rot. 

Please give me feed back or another story to go with for these two items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My first impression is the stories are kind of mild. At the moment don't have anything better to suggest. I'll think about it. I do like the idea that the apples don't seem to rot.


UPDATE 9/1 -- OK, thought about it and I would add more punch to your text to make the story pop. for example: 

"Found by a collector hiking near Area 51 in 1954, this prized egg, believed to be of alien origins, brought bad luck to it's finder. He died an agonizing death from burns on his hands. The egg has not left the box he placed it in since that time."

Along those lines you could add: "Still to this day, if you place your hand near it you can feel the heat it generates." and maybe rig an incandescent bulb in a space below the box so there will be heat coming up from it....being careful to take appropriate precautions so as not to catch anything on fire of course!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Loving your stories just the way they are...but if your interested in a different angle heres what I came up with...

Alien egg---- This egg was found by a private collector while hiking in the area just outside Roswell New Mexico. Outside of its origin not much is known about the egg due to the collectors sudden death after returning from his trip.

And I too love the never aging (rotting) poisoned apple twist  Very clever


----------



## Nelyan

Oh man! I just saw a real fire-juggling and -breathing man doing a show in front of our local library, fiance played some bongos to rhythm him. (I recorded a video with my phone but it got corrupted and deleted it D I wish my party was bigger so I could hire some actors to perform some circus-magic  There's a circus-line in a vocational school in the next town, maybe I should put a note there and promise a little amount of cash for anyone who would like to come and show off their talents 
Or not.

PS: Pumpkin, I love your garden


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Coldice i love your invites! 
LadySherry your stories are great!
Pumpkin with the way you have it all set up i think it sounds great. A pumpkin patch would be great and some added cornstalks would be nice at the entry way. Pumpkins and cornstalks can act as filllers if you need some areas to hide things or have areas that are empty. 
Nelyan youve got some great ideas. Im sure whatever you come up with will be great. There are so many people on this forum that have great ideas and are willing to help out.


----------



## night willow

Oh, I have an idea someone had posted the testing fate game, if you test fate and the card you pull out shows that fate has frowned upon you, one of the things you can do for those who do not drink adult drinks is have the cut outs that they have at the carnival like this







(I hope it shows the image) if not,they call them carnival cutouts ... You can call it taking the picture of shame ...


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That's a very neat idea night willow, cool cutouts as well!


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Awesome Cut out night willow. Will be having a go at these


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great idea NightWillow, love the cutouts  I may have to try and use them elsewhere though, if I change the fate game I think I'll have some disappointed teens on my hands. We played it last year (minus the balloon dart twist) and it was their favorite. We make them take Mystery shots too, only theirs are beet juice, hot sauce, syrup, tuna juice, sweet tea, lemon, vinegar, salt water, fruit juice, etc.... But I do love the cutouts may have to try to add them as photo ops


----------



## chinclub

Coldice, your invitation looks awesome. I love it!!!

LadySherry I think your stories are great. I hadn't planned on doing an oddities both, but after I keep reading all of these great ideas I am starting to rethink it.

Pumpkinpie you yard is beautiful. I think it will be great the way you are planning to set it up.

Nightwillow, I love the cutout ideas. Did you paint those?


I have been out shopping all day. I went to one of the larger Dollar Trees and found the flag banners in solid primary colors!!! I don't see them on the website but they were in the party decorations. I have been looking all over for these and they are so pricey. I bought all 5 packs they had out. If you were wanting them you might check your DT stores as well.


----------



## pumpkinpie

chinclub said:


> I have been out shopping all day. I went to one of the larger Dollar Trees and found the flag banners in solid primary colors!!! I don't see them on the website but they were in the party decorations. I have been looking all over for these and they are so pricey. I bought all 5 packs they had out. If you were wanting them you might check your DT stores as well.


I found the banners and the tickets at my DT about 2 months ago...I passed on them at the time thinking I could pick them up later if I needed them...NOPE. They never restocked them  Good find Chinclub  And I know what you mean about the oddities, I wasnt going to do them either....TILL EVERYONE SUCKED ME IN,LOL  Thanks for the compliments...hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LadySherry said:


> ok. well my weekend plan did not go as planned. Only did a little on my pumpkin cart but did get this fellow done ....
> 
> View attachment 124761
> 
> 
> he will go into an escaped animal cage.



Nice job there! How did you achieve the torn fleshy look?

BTW Lady Sherry I went back and updated my OP commenting on the alien egg/non-rotting apple. Came up with a suggestion on the egg finally. As you can tell sometimes my mind works slowly...hehe.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

offmymeds said:


> GOS, Is this what you are referring to?
> View attachment 124812
> 
> 
> if it is., that is the back of the booth. The animals will be attached to that white mesh stuff. It's on the side of the garage right now. I will move it to the front yard the first week in oct. ( the neighbors always come to the party so they don't mind it being on the side of the house for now.) It's very heavy and hard to move around.



Don't know why I thought the booth was covering up windows, i can see the brick behind it now, guess I didn't have my glasses on when I posted that, but there was another picture you posted with the striped cloth on it and it looks like the wood shown at the bottom is 3 dimensional and in a box form kind of? I guess that was necessary to support the weight of the back "prize" screen wall?


----------



## LadySherry

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice job there! How did you achieve the torn fleshy look?
> 
> The flesh was made from strips of painted latex. He took 4days to make but worth it.
> He was used in a film contest this weekend. Once my friend saw him she was like gotta use him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Very neat look LadySherry. I can't say I've seen a prop like it and perfect for a werewolf or circus animal display. "He", hard to tell, would be ideal for my closed big cat exhibit. Sadly I stay away from latex projects. I have a few latex masks that I use for prop heads but even coming close to them with out touching them I can taste latex on my tongue. I'm the same way when I walk down the store aisles with fertilizers and other chemicals. And they do evoke a different taste on my tongue as well which is kind of interesting. Always thought I might make a good wine taster or flavor taster and put the impediment to good use. Wonder if anything else (other than latex) would yield a fleshy texture and appearance?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Night willow those cut outs are fabulous. Two years ago I painted all my own freak show posters too, but I wish I sure wish I had thought of this! What a great addition. I will most certainly try.

Coldice, your invite looks fantastic!

Pumpkinpie I adore the face in the bottle idea. I have bookmarked that one for later.


----------



## Nelyan

Ghost of Spookie, how about some gelatin-based "flesh"? I've made this once: http://www.instructables.com/id/Using-gelatin-for-moulds-and-prosthetics/
It can be stored in the refrigerator (I forgot mine there for like 6 months and it was still usable, but a little bit stickier.) I've made the foamed version too, and an alien-face mask from it, but I didn't figure out anything I could use as a mold (now I got it, foil!) for tentacles coming out of it's diagonal mouth-part, so I never finished it, but it's still (after ~2 years of storing inside it's plaster-mold) in good shape, and the stench of the gelatin is a little fainter now (it's a strong smell).


----------



## LadySherry

Ghost I am sorry about the latex. I bought my first gallon this year and omg the possibilities.
If you can maybe some thin rubber would work just a thought


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nelyan, thanks for the link and sharing your experience. Since it's a food-based medium however, do you think it would attract bugs if used outside? My carnival would be in my backyard and I try not to use anything that would be appealing to critters. Also did you have any experience with it in warm weather? Sometimes our days and nights can be pretty warm during halloween. I liked the look of the nose on the instructible site. Cool effect.

LadySherry, thanks. It's been a bummer being so sensitive to it. Much more of a problem with halloween masks than props for some reason, maybe how they are finished off. I also issues with bandages and cleaning gloves, both of which are easy to get around. I have a handful of latex masks for prop builds however that I tread lightly with. The masks look so great and it is a wonderful medium for lifelike looks. I know from the FaceOff competions on TV that silicon is another mask making medium I could check into.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wanted to also mention that I bought these harlequin cupcake liners from Sur La Table today. Found two sets of them in my store and thought they would be great for serving an elegant carnival-theme food item in be it cupcakes or small appetizers, candies, etc.

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-7058/Meri-Meri-Harlequin-Bake-Cups 

They are on clearance now, and the store had a Labor Day sale on all clearance items (extra 10% off) so saved a few more pennies by picking it up there.


----------



## night willow

those are lovely I love the black and white colors


----------



## offmymeds

Pumpkin, your white & black pumpkins are great, i would definitely use those! I'm planning on added pumkins and a scarecrow to mine. Wanted it to have that fall carnival feel. Of course it will not be a friendly scarecrow.
Nice invite Coldice.

I got my invitations finished.................They are not great but they will have to do. and I worked on my really tall evil clown, made sure his suit would fit and all, I still need to go back and maybe add some stripes to his socks and some dots to his suspenders.


----------



## offmymeds

here's the rest


----------



## LadySherry

OMM... Love this guy. also where did you find those little trophies your skellies are holding?


----------



## offmymeds

Dollar Tree, of course. In the party favor section. I went into one yesterday by my house and they had 4 rows of halloween stuff!!! they have glow in the dark skeletons, have you seen them? I could have spent a ton of money in there! I told my daughter, We have to get out of here. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, Your trophies turned out great, as did your tall clown.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks PIB!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM your trophies are great! The funniest costume is my favorite. Your clown is awesome I love his outfit.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks HT! I found it at a garage sale 2 years ago. ( i knew i was doing this theme) It has a bear in a train on the front of it ..and other various crittters, it's very creepy.


----------



## LadySherry

OMM... I went last night to DT and spent $25.00 in halloween stuff.


----------



## chinclub

Those trophies are great. How did you get the skeletons to stand up and strike a pose?


----------



## offmymeds

Thank You! 
Well, I drilled a hole into the base (clay flower pot sauser) and put in a bamboo skewer and used a TON of hot glue! haha 

I glued their little joints together first.....


----------



## Nelyan

OMM, eek, I love how you finished those trophies! Are those actually really bought clothes? I think I have to buy fabric and make all the costumes for mine, since I haven't seen anything usable on the flea markets around here.

I just started college on Monday. 8 hour schooldays + 2 hours of commuting (since it's 40 km away) kinda sucks the life out of me after sitting around at home doing nothing for 5 months  I hope that I can get used to this by the end of the week so I could start making my life-sized clowns on the weekend. I haven't even started making any of my planned decorations yet, I've only cut out my cardboard-signs ("food", "fortunetelling", "games", "prizes" etc.) and the skully-head on top of it.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Nelyan! I bought that clown outfit from a woman who said she used to around to hospitals and such. I had to alter the thing a bit. My mom added material to the sleeves and we had to make longer suspenders. She did make me 2 more outfits, i have one a big manniquin. I can't sew so she does all the sewing stuff for me! 

Come on Nelyan, you don't need to study, get crackin on those props!! LOL


----------



## Danielj2705

I love the idea for the trophies OMM!!! That is a fantastic idea  and the look flawless! Absoloubtly prefect 
I would say It looks easy to do but I bet I'll mess it up In some way XD


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love love love them all OMM...to cute  Love the big guy too...he's great. We took the weekend off to just relax with the family so not much done to report. I did finally make my 2 headed crow....OMG OMM was that tricky. As hard as I tried I never got the right angle but luckily I had plenty of feathers, LOL plus I wound up creating a bell jar for him out of an old 3-liter soda bottle so that helped  Ill post pics later


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Daniel and Pumpkin! 
It's not hard Daniel, with your talent you will have no problem!!! 

Can't wait to see your 2 headed crow pumpkin! I keep telling myself to take a break but that mouthy little person in my head will not SHUT UP!!! 

OMG!!! It's getting so close.....................is everyone as panicked as i am??? I thought i was doing so well with the time but that day countdown thingy scares the hell out of me!!


----------



## LadySherry

Starting to freak myself. Just think my party is the Saturday before Halloween so I even have less time. OMG!!!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Mine too, but I set my yard up on Oct 6 and I have to decorate the office as well....................aaggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM that is hilarious! Keep calm and (Carrie) on. LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

STRESSING OUT!!!! Getting emails for dates and I havent set one yet EEEEKKK!!!!! Having trouble predicting this crazy Missouri weather and the farmers almanac is telling me to just plan for rain...no fair


----------



## Nelyan

I am terrified. I just heard (after an 11 and a half an hour day) that all my schooldays are going to take 10h+ of my daily time, and I need to get to bed early so I can stay awake during the lectures (and maybe knit something  one girl has already half of the backpiece to her new sweater done). I freaked everyone out by sighing out loud that you "can't make life-sized papier-mache clown heads during the lectures". But yeah, I got like 4 hours daily to do anything at home and one of them goes easily in showering and eating. So I only got like weekends to work on my props, which I still haven't had time to get started D: 
Maybe I should recruit few of my friends to help me out and afterwards I could order a pizza for all? But I wouldn't want to spoil the surprise of showing them my props, but I guess I got to choose either their help or no props at all.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin, dont get your hopes up. Just wait till the date get closer. Just be prepared that u might have to put some items under a tent. Is some of your props ok to be out in the weather. 
Neylan, I would definitely ask your friends for help who knows they might help you out with a few new ideas. And i know it sucks to not have enough time in the day, I work 60 hours a week. Don't panic you will get it done!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin, dont get your hopes up. Just wait till the date get closer. Just be prepared that u might have to put some items under a tent. Is some of your props ok to be out in the weather. 
Neylan, I would definitely ask your friends for help who knows they might help you out with a few new ideas. And i know it sucks to not have enough time in the day, I work 60 hours a week. Don't panic you will get it done!


----------



## offmymeds

All right girls......it's time for us to put our big girl panties on and carrie on!!! We can do it!


----------



## Nelyan

HT, thanks for soothing me down. I guess it's a really really good thing that I started in the institute of design <3 of our university of applied sciences, so there must be some creative people willing to lend me a hand  And now that I got energy, I can start thinking of how will I actually make my heads. I'm thinking of newspaper-stuffed plastic bags as a base forms and strip-mache over it? How do you guys usually stuff the bodies of your human-props?


----------



## offmymeds

Are you going to make your faces with paper mache or you just getting the shape and adding a mask? 
As for your bodies, if you have some old clothes you can use those for your forms and the newspaper and plastic works well and you can easily make them sit. 
Do you need them to stand?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow I was gone for a few days from this thread and loved seeing all the progress you guys have made in the meantime. Hang in their Nelyan. If you can put together a study group of design students who might be willing to take a break every now and then and help you work on some things for your party, it could be fun and move your plans along at the same time. Just have supplies sitting on the side ready to go so that you don't waste time pulling out project stuff. Also set a timer for how long you'll spend on the projects otherwise you guys might not want to stop and then people will regret agreeing to help out during breaks. 

BTW I love the award statutes. How cool. Enjoyed reading the captions for each one. 

Looking good guys!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Neylan plastic bags, newspaper and tape work great for bodies. 
OMM I've got my big girl panties on! Im working on some stuff tonight woohoo  you crack me up!!


----------



## LadySherry

big girl panties? who wears panties? Just kidding. You and I will knock some stuff out this weekend


----------



## offmymeds

Alright HT!! You go girl! 



LadySherry said:


> big girl panties? who wears panties? Just kidding. You and I will knock some stuff out this weekend


LMAO! I'll never tell!


----------



## Nelyan

I got only 2 masks, but I'm not sure if I can paint them with removable make-up, but think I'll make some or most of the actual faces with the mache, so they would be hollow if I remove the plastic bag from the inside and tape it up. For the features I was thinking pulp-mache. Or would you recommend something else? 
I don't know where to look for cheap wigs that I could destroy though, only ones I saw in a Finnish online store were like 15 euros (18 dollars) a piece, and they were the cheapest and the crappiest kind. Maybe I need to buy some mohair and wool strings and make something up myself. 
I need few of them to stand, but I think I can get something sturdy stuffed inside of them to keep them up. I'm going to fill up our little two room apartment 

Would wide strips of red wrapping paper placed like stripes be enough on the white walls to create the tent-effect in the room more cost-friendly? You wouldn't be able to put any grime in there (unless you use white/whatever color you want wrappingpaper too), but I think that would look good enough if you need to be on a budget.


----------



## LadySherry

Nelyan. I find my wigs at garage sales and thrift stores for $3 or under. Not sure if you have any close to you. You can use yarn or jute for hair anything that is stringy would work. I think the wrapping paper is a good idea for the walls. you can always add creepy cloth over the walls to give them an aged look.


----------



## offmymeds

The wrapping paper is a great idea! Mache will work fine for making your faces. Can you paint mohair or wool strings?


----------



## pumpkinpie

LadySherry said:


> big girl panties? who wears panties


HAHAHA...that is exactly what I thought,LOL....


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hey guys i thought i would share this, im not sure if i will need anything but you never know. Shindigz is having a sale on carnival themed supplies. 25% off, the coupoun code is 25carnival.


----------



## chinclub

Thanks!

OK, I need some suggestions. I want to hang up some plastic Dollar Tree red and yellow table clothes around the French doors going out to the backyard to give the feel you are walking into a big tent. Since I am going for the old rundown, dirty carnevil the bright colors are not going to work well. Any ideas on how to age them? I was thinking light mist of spray paint but not sure.... Any other ideas?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thats the same look Im doing CC, and thats exactly my plan for both the faux big top and the flag banners  I havent tried it yet but its the only thing I can think that will work on the plastic. I did use the spray paint on my cloth banners and I loved the result, I used flat black and it made them look real grimey... I may try one of mine out tomorrow and if I do Ill let you know


----------



## chinclub

I'd love to see your cloth banners finished.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ill see if it shows up on camera, I wanted to make them really destressed with rips and everything...but the hubby was afraid I would go to far and ruin them  He just didnt understand that was the whole concept,LOL...


----------



## offmymeds

The have spray paint for plastic.......would that work?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I completely forgot about that (but is a little pricey...Ive just been grabbing the 97 cent stuff at wallyworld)...Im trying to think if I should tatter the edges of the banners and if so how to go about it so it doesnt look fake...


----------



## offmymeds

I would like to tatter mine up too. I don't know if a razor blade would work or not. Does the $1 paint work on plastic? Now i'm gonna have to go home and drag out a few of my flags and spray them.....I have about 10 of those from the DT, so I should be able to practice on one. What if they were buried for a while? Don't know if that would work but it might take some of the shine off of them.


----------



## LadySherry

you could rough them up abit with steel wool


----------



## pumpkinpie

Im going to try it on a tablecloth later today (the cheap paint) I havent tried it yet, but I also have a clear spray primer I could maybe spray under it. I actually bought some of the plastic stuff a year ago (had some lawn chairs that needed sprucing up) long story and several $$$ later I was left with peeling paint after only 2 months...I contacted the company and they said you should use primer even with the plastic paint (I didnt know that) they sent me 3 cans of primer and 5 cans of paint FREE, never repainted the chairs though  Ive used the primer on plastic stuff that I used regular paint on and it has held up real well 

Good idea with the razor blade and the steel wool...wonder if a grill brush would do anything?????


----------



## offmymeds

"wonder if a grill brush would do anything" ? LOL, might shred the hell out of it!! Gonna have to try that myself!


----------



## pumpkinpie

offmymeds said:


> "wonder if a grill brush would do anything" ? LOL, might shred the hell out of it!! Gonna have to try that myself!



Hahaha...your hilarious


----------



## Nelyan

A little OT but here's something that inspired me today when I remembered this old song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKk1u5RMTn4
The song is not that good, but if you still seek inspiration for the visual things, check it out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was inspired by someone's small prop guy here on this thread and decided to add a small guy of my own to my carnival theme. Picked up the 3 ft bobble head butler at CVS today (29.99) and also a bowler hat in black from Goodwill (2.99) to top him off with. I think I will have him positioned on a stand to make him more eye level to most of the ToTers. I'd like to find a cane of some sort to have him hold in his hand. He might end up being my side show barker as kids move into that section of the carnival. 

Also found a short-waisted, red, double-breasted jacket while at Goodwill that I think will be part of my beheaded Lion Tamer's outfit. I bought a lion head from Halloween Asylum last year to create the Big Cat. Anyone know of a good vintage-type circus poster of a lion tamer act? Really want it to show the tamer's head in the lion's mouth. I want the kids to get the beheading from the poster in case they don't get the headless body right a way. If I can work around the latex issue we were discussing earlier in this thread, I'd love to get the same effect at the lion tamer's neck.


----------



## diajoh

Re cow's teeth: 
TOOTH:
Minotaur teeth (be nice if you had some dried-out cow patties, or a cow tail skeleton, or a gaffed minotaur head).
Baby teeth found near old beanstalk (viewers will figure out it's a giant baby).
Whale (Jonah, Pinnochio, etc)
Mad Cow Teeth -- Warning ! Danger ! Contagious !
NON-TOOTH:
fairy pavng stones
Toe nails from monster of choice
Standing stones from a very tiny Stonehenge (or Ivory Henge)


----------



## LadySherry

Time for bed been working on props man time is running out and I still have a page of stuff to build. I did finish all the vine painting on the pumpkin cart so I can check that off.
How did everyone else do with the cooler weather?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I didn't get anything done this weekend  ...think I lost my steam...however I loved every minute of the weather even made a turkey with all the trimmings yummm  Can't wait to see what everyone worked on


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I have to finish my ticket sign for my ticket booth. It would be done already if I didn't mess it up . Got my cotton candy done just need to glue some critters on them. Next its my popcorn machine! ( but I need help for that) . 
Can't wait to see everyone progress as well. I will have some pics very soon.


----------



## thatguycraig

ive just designed a poster for another members carnevil party


----------



## coldice371

my perpetually puking clown! will upload a video when i have a chance!


----------



## rexygirl

Yea that poster is for me and I luv it!! Gonna get a few printed out today!! Got soo much done yesterday not too many pics I will add a few the hubby has done most of the hard work made my fortune teller booth the ticket booth and got the framework done for the carnival games and our demented animal/ lion train wagon I repainted my gemmy mini butler to b a clown and made my skelly trophies and made a bunch of chicken wire frames for my people in my haunt!! More beautiful weather today gotta get more done


----------



## offmymeds

Cool poster, love the "no children allowed on this ride" 
Can't wait to see the puking guy in action! 
Love love love the little clown guy!! 

I got a few things done this weekend.................Including getting to meet LadySherry!!! She is soo sweet and I got to look at her BAD ASS props she is working on!! 
I finished my spider freak, got the poles decorated that will lead up to the ticket booth, got my guessing game set up done. 
The weather was absolutely awesome on Sat & Sun!!


----------



## LadySherry

It was great to meet you OMM and your little elves. That spider turned out AWESOME and CREEPY. 
Please explain the guessing game I may need to copy that one.
Oh yeah I am stealing your idea for the ticket booth path markers. 

We so need to plan on getting together and working on next year's theme right after Halloween.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks LadySherry! He didn't turn out quite like i had in my head ubt i got the darn thing finished!! 
All that guessing game is a jar filled with clown erasers and red pom poms and a few small balls. Whoever guesses closest to the total # wins a prize. I have a clown t shirt for that game. I'm setting a popcorn box on the other side for the guesses.


----------



## rexygirl

Thanks omm!! I think I live him most because hes the only thing completely finished amongst the million unfinished projects haha


----------



## LadySherry

OMG not enough time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

LadySherry said:


> OMG not enough time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know!! i'm really starting to panic!!! I will not freak out, i will not freak out........................


----------



## LadySherry

offmymeds said:


> I know!! i'm really starting to panic!!! I will not freak out, i will not freak out........................


We will not freak out. We will pull this off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nelyan

OMG-I-DON'T-HAVE- oh, right, sorry LadySherry. You guys have so much ready and I only have scraps. Making the paper mache -faces for my clowns turned out to be really hard. Then I remembered a plaster facemask I had made before and covered it with some saran wrap, taped a half of an easter egg for the nose and some wrapped newspaper for the brows and the cheeks. (Is there some easier way? I can't use my latex masks as molds)
I hope it will turn out fine D: I still got to do the toiletpaper-pulp clay for the detail layer. And when I have them done, I got 3 front halves of clown-heads and 2 latex masks that I will paint with facepaint. I guess that will be enough when I only have 42 square meters in our apartment and am going to have other space-taking props too. If I have the time.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Wow! everyones props look great! 
I love the puking clown
I like the mini clown to!
OMM your spider freak is...... Freaky haha I love the gumball idea! And your skelly lites what a cool idea!
I like the carnevil invite as well!


----------



## LadySherry

Neylan----you can use aluminum foil for your faces and then put a thin layer of paper mache over it to smooth it over.


----------



## The Red Hallows

pumpkinpie said:


> " but white shows all their flaws.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, I loving these pumpkins, and the flaws as you called them, or as I would call them unique character aspects are fabulous. I even told my husband we should do a black/grey/white theme this year. Now.... just to get some cool pumpkins...  *


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everyones stuff is looking great...I cant believe how much you all got accomplished this weekend  lol, Im going to try to get back in the groove tomorrow if I can get hubbys help  Just been being lazy since this week...but i really need to get back in the groove esp. seeings how our party may be bumped up to the 13th,eek....

Awww, Thanks Red Hallows your too sweet  The pumpkins were super easy to make I just filled trash bags with crumpled newspaper, tied 4-5 large pieces of twine around it to give it the pumpkin shape, then I just paper mached them ( the stem is made with paper towel and paper mache).


----------



## LadySherry

ok crew. We have been slacking off this week me included. Now we need to get back to work and work hard. Our big night to shine is right around the corner and we have to be ready. Now everyone stand in a circle so we can kick each other in the butt to get us working. LOL


----------



## offmymeds

Awwww, thanks LadySherry..............i needed that


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Alrighty Lady Sherry! Im gonna post some stuff soon. 
What is everyone dressing up as? Got any pics.? I am gonna be a evil clown. Havent found the perfect costume yet. But i better hurry!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Had to change my costume to the Tattooed Lady. I have my dress and I ordered some big tats. I will take some pics later because i really need your opinions! 

Don't worry HT, you find that perfect costume!


----------



## LadySherry

I am going to be Raggedy Ann. Only twisted.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love your costume ideas!

Thanks OMM


----------



## pumpkinpie

Mine is creepy clown...steampunk burlesque...or snake charmer....I still want to do bearded lady....just cant commit. Hubby will be scary clown ringmaster/carnival barker and the kiddo will be scary clown or or evil carny. 

Heres my inspiration: for the kiddo






for hubs












or


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Cool pics. Pumpkin. Can't wait to see your costume!


----------



## offmymeds

Those are great!! Love the one with the green and black pants!! 

Sooo, i've been working on my invites...............seems like FOREVER. What do you think of these?? 
All the wording is on the back of the popcorn box and I put cotton candy smell in all of them. I need to dirty them up a tad, i think they are too clean...maybe some bloody fingerprints?
Trying to keep the mailing cost to only 65 cents.........
help me!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Bloody fingerprints would be a great touch! Maybe you can burn the edges a little?


----------



## offmymeds

The edges of the popcorn box? or the tickets? huuummmm, i'll have to work with that

Thanks HT


----------



## thatguycraig

Burnt edges wud be awsome... But i cant see it workin with the candy scent.... U cud just burn the shiney outer surface tho anf not the eges so it does not affect the smell inside. Other than that bite marks maybe? If u have fake teeth u cud use that as a stamp? But finger prints are probally where id go


----------



## LadySherry

you could dust all of it with black spray paint or splash red paint on them with drag marks.


----------



## offmymeds

yeah, i don't think the burnt smell will work with the cotton candy smell but i can surely add some blood drops or some spray paint! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

i got my cotton candy done! (Thanks again OMM  I hate working on something then realizing you have to go to work!  Im gonna finish painting my ticket booth sign tonight hopefully i dont mess it up again. 
OMM- I know what ever you come up with for your invites they will be great!







One under blacklight


----------



## pumpkinpie

I love your invites, I agree with the black spray paint and blood...what r u using for the cotton candy scent???? And HT how in the heck did you get them to glow in the dark? I love that....you are really making me wish I had went in that direction...so awesome!!!! Not much done here today though I did make it to DT, finally got me some flag banners YAY!!!!! I also grabbed some stuff for the raffle gift baskets


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I used fluorescent spray paint in a can for the pink ones, and i used fluorescent blue acrylic paint (walmart) and mixed it with water and used a spray bottle. The pink ones was much easier. Thanks!!


----------



## Gorillafoot

Man, so many good ideas.....

Got a little bit of a late start this year but so far I have the invites done and sent. My GF is working on the Fiji Mermaid and I am almost done with the Dog/Wolf-Man freak just need to build the head. Today I am going to try sketch out and paint the Sideshow banners.
Here's the invite:


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! HT! I love the popcorn bags, they show up so well!! 
Pumpkin, i ordered the scent on line, now i can't wait to get the blood and paint out and jack them up! 
Gorilla, your invites look awesome!! Love that old clown face. 


Ok, here's the pic of my dress and look i'm going for. and some of the tattoos i ordered. 





















That one is going on my chest


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Nice invites gorillafoot! Can't wait to see pics of your dog wolfman.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

A special thanks to you OMM! I like your dress and your tats will be awesome im sure!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks, you are very welcome but you made them look really good!


----------



## LadySherry

List of prop going to get done this weekend.
Rotten candy display, popcorn guy, tree boy and feed the vampire game board. Must get this done.

What's on ya'lls list for the weekend?


----------



## offmymeds

Oh goodie, can't wait to see pics of all that! 

All i heard on the home last week was " I want to make one of those tree things, that was so cool" <mom> LOL


----------



## LadySherry

All i heard on the home last week was " I want to make one of those tree things, that was so cool" <mom> LOL[/QUOTE]

sorry. It seems that will never get finished but it has to I am so ready for it to be done.LOL


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Im hopeing to start painting my popcorn machine this weekend, and getting my rat cage done. I almost forgot about that!


----------



## KenVP

A quick video update on one of our props my wife ( Rexygirl ) has been working on.


----------



## KenVP

My 2012 CarnEvil sign for our party, I will update as I go with building the props for this event. THere is also a thread under props - My Graveyard tombstone thread.


----------



## thatguycraig

KenVP said:


> My 2012 CarnEvil sign for our party, I will update as I go with building the props for this event. THere is also a thread under props - My Graveyard tombstone thread.


im so glad the invited i made u guys will be used for an awsome party like this! just jealous i cant come enjoy it with you!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thats a nice sign kenVP and nice clown prop your wife finished. 
I think i am done my ticket booth. Im not sure yet if i will but lights in the sign i left room for them though if i change my mind. I still might add a bottom section to it because it is only as tall as 5 foot, about 6 with the sign added. Hope you guys like it. I will try to get a pic tonight of it under the blacklight.


----------



## rexygirl

Thanks halloweentrick (I'm the wife lol) your ticket booth looks great planning on workin on mine this weekend!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks rexy! Have fun. Im just glad its finally done.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Looks great !


----------



## LadySherry

Warning!!!!!! I am using spray paint, contact cement and silacone . I am not responsible for any posts for the next couple of hours.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Too funny Ladysherry!! good luck!!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Wooohoooo I have added oil base paint and mode lodge to the mix.


----------



## offmymeds

HT, your ticket booth looks great! <BTW> I got some stuff to make that JIB thingy like yours!!! I just love it! 

LadySherry, hows the tree thing coming? 

I made an organ grinder monkey, the daughter has decided to be a grinder/jester type person with a pet monkey. She keeps changing her mind! I also made a snake baby.....no arms! no legs! not a single bone in her body! see it ALIVE! haha, i'm working on the paint, and i finished my clown child mannekin. i found a little dragon at the thrift store, gonna put a chain around it's leg and maybe add some wings. I will put up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks OMM! I can't wait to see your pics! All you're props sound awesome.


----------



## LadySherry

List of completed this weekend... Dart game board, bean bag board, rotten candy display and popcorn guy.
Partials......tree boy, eye ball tree, carosel horse.
Got sidetracked with nieces and nephews coming over(they never get to come over) stepmother issue. They wanted to help hence the eye ball tree. Spare of the moment idea. Also had to design a flying monkey costume for the nephew. Now I am really behind but couldn't say no to them.
Main computer crashed so will have to post pics for work tomorrow


----------



## offmymeds

Can't wait for your pics! 
That's reallly sweet of you to help the kids! You will never regret it.  
here's a few pics of what i did over the weekend. Didn't have near enough time like i wanted, gonna have to pick up the pace! 

































Have to finish painting the snake baby


----------



## LadySherry

Thanks OMM. Now I have to have a snake boy. That is a cool prop and I want one.

Yes I love my nephews and nieces. My sister/their mother died 3 years ago from breast cancer and they look to me for halloween cause the stepmother is NOT creative.


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, your welcome!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM your props are looking awesome of course! The snake baby is hilarious! Great job! I love your monkey to.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks HT, i told myself i wasn't going to make anymore baby props but I lied to myself, LOL. He was too fun to resist!


----------



## Danielj2705

Awesome stuff OMM! I love the cat looking up at the clown! XD
That snake baby looks messed up! (Which is a good thing


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Daniel, he still needs some painting. That's Rascal, he will beg cat treats from anyone!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg loving the monkey  And the baby...and the snake....and the ticket booth (i know im leaving sething out)....dang you all are making me look bad . Finally got my arch entryway built and got about 80% of my big clown guy done (cant get this guy to look creepy so when I finally get pics up I need advice). That was about it for me...my computer crashed so I haven't been able to get any of my invites finished...hoping I can start on my concession stand banner today. I'll post pics soon


----------



## LadySherry

woooohoooo just left a garage sale with not 1 but 2 snake baskets. Now i need to finish the snake charmer to go with them. So excited. My desk computer is gone may it RIP. So it is going to take me a few days to post pics from the stuff completed this past weekend.. And for so reason the boss thinks I should work with I am at the office so can't post pics from there. Patience my dears there get on here someway.


----------



## LadySherry

Here are some pics.


----------



## LadySherry

more pics


----------



## chinclub

Everything looks so good!! I have had to put my prop building on hold to finish the haunted house framing. That is finally done so now we just have to cover the walls and ceiling and I can get back to decorating and more prop building.


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! LadySherry!! Everything turned out soo GREAT!!! YOur popcorn guy is a scream and the cotton candy pole worked perfectly!! Your games all look like so much fun and that Pumpkin Cart!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## LadySherry

offmymeds said:


> OMG!! LadySherry!! Everything turned out soo GREAT!!! YOur popcorn guy is a scream and the cotton candy pole worked perfectly!! Your games all look like so much fun and that Pumpkin Cart!!!! Love it!!!


Thank you so much!1

Chin,
I just got a shed like that and was wondering exactly how to frame it up. NOW I know. Thanks!!!


----------



## chinclub

Pallets are the way to go and they go up so fast.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Ladysherry your props are great! I love them all. Your games look like alot of fun!
Chinclub I can't wait to see pics of the inside! Its coming together great!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything looks awesome!!!But I esp love your popcorn guy  And love the haunted house build, what a great use for those pallets...never would have thought of that 

Heres what I worked on this week, kiddo was home with foot issues so I didnt get much else done. Its my banner for my concession stand,banner is 2.5 X 8', I distressed it a little with some black spray paint, but Im wondering if I should rip a hole in it or fray the edges...hubby says no (scared Ill go to far and destroy it)...what do you all think? BTW....the sunlight makes it look brighter than it really is...but the kid still thinks its too happy  I just want it to look old and run down...


----------



## LadySherry

I would fray the edges alittle but I love it. Can I have it?


----------



## offmymeds

LadySherry said:


> I would fray the edges alittle but I love it. Can I have it?


That made me laugh!! 

It looks good Pumpkin! It really shows up!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha, that even made me laugh a little  Thanks girly's, think I may need to just bite the bullet and just do it (biting finger nails)


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love your banner pumpkin! It looks good just the way it is.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Aww thanks HT, it was one of those last minute things. I wasn't planning on making one originally, but I had the paints and the already ripped up sheet (clown costume) plus I was itching to get something finished,LOL...it was really easy too


----------



## Nelyan

Seriously. You guys have an illegal amount of creativity and therefore props. To confiscate them, you need to send (even some of them) to me in Finland. 

I got my marquee-letters done last weekend, but couldn't find any red spray paint (yet) at any of the crafts-stores (there's no hardware in the central there where I go to school and every time I get back to my hometown, I'm either too tired or too late or every place is already closed) and I don't feel like painting them all by hand, only the finishing touched with dry brushing. I need to let go of lot of my plans because I just don't have the time, but your pictures of your props kinda make it up to me


----------



## chinclub

I need to borrow some creativity. I am working on my oddities now and I finding I have no creativity for back stories. I found these cool taxidermy pieces and I want to put the rooster in my oddities because it just really creepy and it doesn't fit anywhere else. The other two are going in the haunted house. Anyone have any ideas on a story?


----------



## vampyrespro

I've heard loads of stories about psychic pets, maybe the rooster had chicken ESP! LOL! 
Or perhaps its crowing at an unusual hour saved its owners lives (fire, burglary, etc.) Whatever you decide I'm sure it'll be awesome!


----------



## LadySherry

The chicken was rescued from the visiting county fair. He used to be made to play tic tac toe all day long in a 2x2 box. It ran away to the circus. Lol


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Don't know what your theme is, but the rooster could work quite nicely in voodoo-themed haunt. Otherwise, maybe you could have a freshly-plucked human eyeball dangling from his beak or talons?

Edited to add: Oops, maybe I should've read the thread title a bit more closely, eh?  So, it's a carnival theme then. Well, at least the eyeball might still work.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You could do a story around a famous circus rooster and how he was memorialized after death by stuffing him. I remember being at a _Ripley's Believe It Or Not_ in Niagara Falls as a kid and seeing a rooster who could add. Think he was billed as the most intelligent rooster. He would peck out the answers. It's been a long time but I think that was his backstory. Maybe the story is on the internet somewhere.


Here's some background for you: 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/apr/01/chicks-mathematics-arithmetic-sums

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...3grAAAAIBAJ&sjid=CkoEAAAAIBAJ&pg=2148,5117955


----------



## chinclub

Thanks everyone. I love the math story. Thanks so much for the links.


----------



## offmymeds

Chin, great score on the stuffed animals. They are few and far between here in Texas and if you do find one, they cost a fortune!!


----------



## offmymeds

finished the snake baby....i was thinking of displaying him on a tree limb? and i made these trapeze people, not sure if i will use them 

and i made this 2 headed lady for the ticket booth.. i was going for the good - bad sister look? 

The scarecrow guy is going out front, he's not finished, he's going to have cornstalks and pumkins around his feet, kind of that old fall carnival feel. and I got the stuffed animals on the game booth, need more DUCKS !!! I was highly upset, i thought i had plenty...grrrr still have to cut off a few limbs and pull out some eyes and noses, add some blood. 

I wanted to set up this weekend sooo bad!!!!! I did leave the scarecrow guy up.


----------



## offmymeds

oh geez! sorry the pics are so BIG!


----------



## Paint It Black

Off My Meds, you sure have a lot more done. The scarecrow is so authentic-looking and scary. That carnival booth with all the stuffed animals looks amazing. The ticket taker is probably creepier than I expected...so is the snake baby. Great job on everything you are doing. It is going to be huge.


----------



## LadySherry

OMM...... Those props look great. Dang girl you worked all weekend.
I only got the ticket booth partial done and 2 canvas' painted.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Offmymeds, wow have you been busy! Your snake baby looks so vintage, _really_ love it! I see that you have filled out the prize booth. Wow. Everything looks fantastic. 

BTW curious how early you set up each year? Is the carnival theme this year for just halloween or are you doing it in conjunction with a party? I know some people here are doing a party as well but aside from Chinclub don't remember who else. Our weather here has started to change, much cooler mornings and fog until the sun burns it off. I've never set up early (just halloween day) but am sure if I had a whole yard theme I'd have to do so. But it would be taking it to a whole new level for me. Just wondering ow you guys handle something so spread out.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks guys! 

GOS, I do the theme in the yard and inside for the party. I'm going to set the yard up this coming weekend and I will start the inside of the house as soon as i can. I have a ton of stuff to put up and and i have to start early. The family just has to deal with the inside!


----------



## sham3303

I'm also doing the carnevil theme this year and I was curious to what the host are dressing up as? I was thinking ring leader, but then like a lot of other props I'm go back to more circus than carnival. So I don't think ring leader will work. 

I'm NOT one of those girls who dress slutty on halloween - I'm way over that stage.  
I LOVE scary, gory, blood etc. 
I'm also looking for something I can make and NOT store bought. 
Any suggestions - what were you?


----------



## LadySherry

sham3303 said:


> I'm also doing the carnevil theme this year and I was curious to what the host are dressing up as? I was thinking ring leader, but then like a lot of other props I'm go back to more circus than carnival. So I don't think ring leader will work.
> 
> I'm NOT one of those girls who dress slutty on halloween - I'm way over that stage.
> I LOVE scary, gory, blood etc.
> I'm also looking for something I can make and NOT store bought.
> Any suggestions - what were you?


I am going to be a WELL USED rag doll.


----------



## LadySherry

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Offmymeds, wow have you been busy! Your snake baby looks so vintage, _really_ love it! I see that you have filled out the prize booth. Wow. Everything looks fantastic.
> 
> BTW curious how early you set up each year? Is the carnival theme this year for just halloween or are you doing it in conjunction with a party? I know some people here are doing a party as well but aside from Chinclub don't remember who else. Our weather here has started to change, much cooler mornings and fog until the sun burns it off. I've never set up early (just halloween day) but am sure if I had a whole yard theme I'd have to do so. But it would be taking it to a whole new level for me. Just wondering ow you guys handle something so spread out.


I am doing a party as well as a haunt. Double duty. I have drawn my floor plan and hopefully this weekend start putting up walls for the haunt.


----------



## offmymeds

I'm doing the whole sideshow bit...........Tattooed lady. found my dress at the thrift store and ordered a few big tats off the web. I found some glow in the dark fillers at party city for 50 cents a pack! YAY. I wanted to be the knife thrower's assistant but i'm not going to have time to get the knife to stick out of my chest or on my forehead :-( This way i can get all the tats on a day before the party and my Boss told me he didn't care if i wore them to work. Hopefully they will last until Halloween night. 
You could go as a siamese twin and add a little person coming out of your back or a 3 legged person. Tons of sideshow freaks you can be. 
Pics of the dress and some of the tattoos in my album.


----------



## CornStalkers

Wow, I've been stalking this thread for awhile now...it's been my dream to do a freak show yard haunt for years now. Our property isn't set up for something like that now so as soon as we get a house we are so doing this! Your guys' props are amazing!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

There are so many great ideas for sideshow people that it's hard to cut the number back or settle firmly on a certain number. I've seen so many sideshow props that you guys have done that I hadn't thought of and simply love, like Lobster Boy. 

One of the props I want to include when I do my carnival (because I have a number of nice dresses I want to use) will be a bearded lady. That would be easy enough to dress up as for a party as well. Another lady I like is the snake charmer. Maybe it's a good thing our landscaping isn't ready to do a whole yard haunt this year because what I'd like to include keeps growing and I'm going to need a giant head start on all the work!


----------



## offmymeds

My list grew as well!! I kept seeing things on here and I just had to make them!! 

My Mom has decided to be the bearded lady or I would have included her and my snake charmer is a man. LadySherry made a really cool lady snake charmer.

I wasn't going to make anything else and went ahead and made that baby and 2 headed lady..............Please don't let me see anything else!!! LOL


----------



## offmymeds

and welcome cornstalkers, can't wait to see what you come up with when you get to do this theme. It's a ton of fun!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

OMG....OMM everything looks amazing...Im especially loving that stuffed animal wall (really makes you feel like your at the carnival  As for the costume...I swear this has been the hardest choice for me too, here are my options, hoping i can narrow it down and finally pick one this week.

Snake Charmer
Scary Clown
Bearded Lady
Fortune Teller
Knife Throwers Assistant (just have to figure out how to affix a knife to my forehead)
Burlesque style costume with top hat and corset...but not skimpy...


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM Wow!! Everything looks awesome like always! I love love love the scarecrow! I want him! A snakecharmer hmmmm.... now thats got me thinking to. I keep feeling like i need more more more! I dont know what to do. Ive got 3 clown props. One will go in my ticket booth and 1 is the cotton candy vendor. The other is just a scary prop. I have a ticket booth and soon a popcorn machine. And im just not satisfied. But theres still time, i will see what i can come up with. 
Great work everyone! I am soooooo excited for us all. I cant wait!


----------



## night willow

We have decided to go with the dark carnival theme also, it was just to good to pass up.. We are doing a wheel of fortune, you can get a cheep , round lazy Susan at IKEA for under ten bucks, then we mounted a round piece of wood to it, along with some nails all the way around and painted in the sections, pretty easy. My husband is making carnival cut outs , we like to call it, taking the picture of shame ...


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks HT!! My scarecrow is about 3 years old now. He was not that difficult to make, just a bunch of branches and a head covered in burlap! 
You have time to make more!!! 
Pumpkin, I had a really hard time with the knife angle......spirit gum breaks me out and i was not really sure about latex. And the time it was going to take to apply! I had already bought 2 dresses and a pair of long black gloves when i changed my mind.....
The fortune teller would be so much fun...........you can go around all night randomly reading peoples palms..........".in the near future you will refill the hostesses drink." .........LOL, that could be a scream! And you could give yourself a really cool name................damn, wish i would have thought of that...
My husband is going to be the strong man, he even told me he would shave his head! Haha


----------



## pumpkinpie

Pumpkin, I had a really hard time with the knife angle......spirit gum breaks me out and i was not really sure about latex. And the time it was going to take to apply! I had already bought 2 dresses and a pair of long black gloves when i changed my mind.....
The fortune teller would be so much fun...........you can go around all night randomly reading peoples palms..........".in the near future you will refill the hostesses drink." .........LOL, that could be a scream! And you could give yourself a really cool name................damn, wish i would have thought of that...
My husband is going to be the strong man, he even told me he would shave his head! Haha[/QUOTE]


You may have just swayed me...love the "in the near future you will refill the hostesses drink" that could be fun  As for hubby shaving his head...too funny, you will defenetly have to post pics of him in his leotard, lol...


----------



## LadySherry

offmymeds said:


> My list grew as well!! I kept seeing things on here and I just had to make them!!
> 
> My Mom has decided to be the bearded lady or I would have included her and my snake charmer is a man. LadySherry made a really cool lady snake charmer.
> 
> I wasn't going to make anything else and went ahead and made that baby and 2 headed lady..............Please don't let me see anything else!!! LOL


Thank you for the nice comment. I know what you mean about seeing new things and wanting them. My list is so full now I just not sure how to do it all. Sleep is overated right? LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I came across this article on Sideshows with some pics that I had saved a few years back that I thought you guys might enjoy reading thru. Figured it might spark some ideas as well.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Our facade progress , design by Keith Corcoran : 










I've heard it said that facades are the " face " of your haunt...we took it literally. lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

That is absolutely freaking amazing!!!!!! You all did an outstanding job, I really want to do this or the garage one but sadly I just didn't have the time  Your guests will defenetly be in for a treat


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

pumpkinpie said:


> That is absolutely freaking amazing!!!!!! You all did an outstanding job, I really want to do this or the garage one but sadly I just didn't have the time  Your guests will defenetly be in for a treat


Heh heh ! Thank you very much ! I just hope they don't start crying and won't go in at all..lol ;D


----------



## night willow

WOW that is so COOL !!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Our facade progress , design by Keith Corcoran :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard it said that facades are the " face " of your haunt...we took it literally. lol


*Absolutel amazing!!! WOW *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love everything about it! Love the colors, the eyes, the eyes!, and that tongue is ultra cool for the doorway curtain. Keith does great design work and your build looks perfect. What's the facade constructed of?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Blade your facade is awesome! People should be lined up to enter!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Finally got one of my 6' clown builds complete and hopefully I will have the Dead Ringer game up and running...got my order from fun carnival.com last night and couldn't be happier (shipping was kind of high around $9 but I got balloons by the gross $4.50 [they have 200 count 5" water balloons for $2.19 but i was affraid the latex would be to thin] dozen darts $2.95 and 2000 ticket rolls for $2.95....plus tons more. They were the cheapest I found  I'm hoping to head out here in a bit to see what type of costume I can conjure up...wish me luck


----------



## LadySherry

PP --- that is cheap. I think I will peruse their site.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love everything about it! Love the colors, the eyes, the eyes!, and that tongue is ultra cool for the doorway curtain. Keith does great design work and your build looks perfect. What's the facade constructed of?


Thank you all. It's always a ton of work for our crew but in the end it's also always worth it. It makes it even more so to be able to share it with those that appreciate it.  

The paint work itself is done on a green foam board from lowes about an inch thick in 4x8 sheets. It's cut with a jigsaw, painted up. Then each section is framed in 2x2s . We lay the whole thing out on the ground and then screw 2x4z to the back to hold the whole thing together. The we lift it up and into position, with me and a friend it took us three tries to figure out how to lift this one up..weighed quite a bit. If anyone else does this I recommend skipping the foamboard and just using treated plywood. If you plan to use it more than once anyway..the foam scratches and chips a bit too easy for my liking. It will make it heavier but get you 4-6 people on it and it wouldn't be a problem.  

If I have time I'll remove the curtain piece and paint the back of his throat on the wall behind him to give a 3D effect. We also are adding some small red lights to the eyes..makes a cool effect. ;D


----------



## rexygirl

Been soo busy makin stuff gotta get pics up soon but came across this as I was looking for my cotton candy vodka for the party....... Buttered popcorn flavored vodka just couldn't resist has anyone tried it? Gonna do a test run this weekend of some cocktails!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Good find Rexygirl  I was going to go with the cotton candy vodka as a raffle prize but let me know how the buttered popcorn goes, may have to do that instead 

As for my raffle I need everyone's creative juices cuz mine aren't flowing...I'm doing ours mystery style (I don't want them to actually see what's in their basket as some of them may be gag gifts. So I need clever carnival inspired descriptions....

....bottle of Cotton Candy Vodka..."Must be 21 or older to ride this ride"
.... 4' tall stuffed animal... Something referring to win the lady a prize
....Carnival Prize Basket (full of smaller prizes (small stuffed animal, clacker, GID toy, swirl sucker and some other toys)....
....Carnival Food Basket ( funnel cake mix, caramel apple kit, bag of cotton candy, swirl sucker and a container of lemonade)

I want to do at least 2 gag prizes

Was thinking maybe a plastic popcorn (description would make reference to delicious treats...but the box would look like a half empty box of popcorn with crumpled napkins in it and maybe a drink cup. In other words trash...but taped to the re usable popcorn tub would be the real prize a gift card for a restaurant.

The other one, using the other popcorn box (2/$1)...referring to coming out the big winner...filled with not so great prizes (used GID necklace that has faded, broken or junky toy, torn stuffed animal) taped inside the reusable tub lottery tickets.

Can't wait to see what you all come up with, just looking for 1 sentence descriptions that would sound like something a carny might call out to get you to try to win a prize....thanks everyone


----------



## LadySherry

pumpkinpie said:


> Good find Rexygirl  I was going to go with the cotton candy vodka as a raffle prize but let me know how the buttered popcorn goes, may have to do that instead
> 
> As for my raffle I need everyone's creative juices cuz mine aren't flowing...I'm doing ours mystery style (I don't want them to actually see what's in their basket as some of them may be gag gifts. So I need clever carnival inspired descriptions....
> 
> ....bottle of Cotton Candy Vodka..."Must be 21 or older to ride this ride"
> .... 4' tall stuffed animal... Something referring to win the lady a prize
> ....Carnival Prize Basket (full of smaller prizes (small stuffed animal, clacker, GID toy, swirl sucker and some other toys)....
> ....Carnival Food Basket ( funnel cake mix, caramel apple kit, bag of cotton candy, swirl sucker and a container of lemonade)
> 
> I want to do at least 2 gag prizes
> 
> Was thinking maybe a plastic popcorn (description would make reference to delicious treats...but the box would look like a half empty box of popcorn with crumpled napkins in it and maybe a drink cup. In other words trash...but taped to the re usable popcorn tub would be the real prize a gift card for a restaurant.
> 
> The other one, using the other popcorn box (2/$1)...referring to coming out the big winner...filled with not so great prizes (used GID necklace that has faded, broken or junky toy, torn stuffed animal) taped inside the reusable tub lottery tickets.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you all come up with, just looking for 1 sentence descriptions that would sound like something a carny might call out to get you to try to win a prize....thanks everyone


Maybe something to along with the freak show aspect...... Don't let your eyes decieve you.....Things aren't always what they seem. or something about one man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I stopped in DOLLAR TREE at lunch today and picked up these "Sheer Masks", found them at my store in 3 variations: a bloody mouthed zombie looking guy, a bloody eyed zombie looking guy, and a missing 2-front teeth zombie guy. I found the missing teeth guy also at THE 99 CENT ONLY STORE along with a Frankenstein and a skull pirate (the 99 Cent Store packaging just calls it "Mask"). So now I have each of the 5 variations. 

Since the Masks are life-sized to cover an adult head, I thought I could stuff them and turn them into some sort of Monster Bash Ball Throw or some other idea using them. I'll come back and post a photo of the 5 masks. The printing on the material is pretty nice especially for a buck.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Well I finally bit the bullet, got my costume ordered...I figure if the boys have to be clowns I should too (now lets just hope it fits). Aside from that I haven't gotten much done, may have to scrap a couple plans because of time but I'm pretty sure no one will notice  Anyway can't wait to see what everyone comes up with this weekend. Btw, thanks LS I hadn't thought of that, that just might work


----------



## LonnieC

Almost done with the Wheel of Death....need to insert a knife or two.....






hope I did the picture right......


----------



## LonnieC

CornStalkers said:


> Wow, I've been stalking this thread for awhile now...it's been my dream to do a freak show yard haunt for years now. Our property isn't set up for something like that now so as soon as we get a house we are so doing this! Your guys' props are amazing!!!!



CornStalkers: I don't live in a house...I live in a townhouse apartment building...there are no limits to one's imagination! lol...I just enclose my huge windows with pvc frames & fabric & then I decorate away! and then I put more stuff on the porch & the balcony....


----------



## HalloweenTrick

LonnieC your wheel of death looks great!
pumpkin you've done so much already! Don't worry everything will be great. Your guests will have there eyes full of stuff to look at. Im going to be a clown to. I had to buy the men's costume. The pants are a little baggy but I can pull them up so they fit fine. My shirt was waaaay to big luckly I have a friend at work who is going to alter it a little . Good luck!! 
Im just so excited its almost time!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

The wheel looks great. Now I want one of those too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LonnieC said:


> CornStalkers: I don't live in a house...I live in a townhouse apartment building...there are no limits to one's imagination! lol...I just enclose my huge windows with pvc frames & fabric & then I decorate away! and then I put more stuff on the porch & the balcony....


We lived in a townhome for a number of years and I always decorated the windows and the balconies and my garage door and entry door. Also my hallway so when I opened the door for the ToTers there was more to see!

LonnieC, love the Wheel! Man that looks big! What's the diameter and does it really turn?

BTW when is everyone's party?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

My party is on sat. The 27th woohoo!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the wheel LonnieC, looks great  And thank you HT, I just feel so overwhelmed...we only have 2 more weeks till our party (13th) and I feel so behind  For the past month I have literally felt like my party was cursed...every time I try to work on something...my husband got in an arguement with my friend (totally defending me) and now she is trying to persuade 3 of our mutual friends into skipping our party, the kid (17) gets himself into major trouble everytime im distracted with a project, my dog almost died after getting stuck in the railing of our porch (45 pound dog, how in the heck did she get in there), my computer caught a virus wiping out everything from pictures to documents (including everything I had worked on for the party that still needed printing) even ordering our costumes...I figured I would play it safe and get a prepaid visa card just for party use...for a day and a half I couldn't complete my order because the website and phone number for the dang card were under maintenance  

That being said, I finally got the costume and wigs ordered but i just feel defeated...I'm sure I will get most of the stuff done but I've had a hard time getting started  As for the costume I can't wait to see yours...I really wanted to do the Carver clown http://www.spirithalloween.com/mobile/product/2a09facd-d4ef-484a-8fdf-7ce9f8e4c372/ but not sure about sizing so I opted for the Giggles costume it was a bit more cheerful than I wanted but figured I could work with it http://www.spirithalloween.com/mobile/product/d49cf8fd-b86f-4c2f-a6b6-b136c6282a3a/

Here is a pic I found on bing were someone took it to a scarier side
http://8020.photos.jpgmag.com/3204269_5202_d3a9e2e6a6_p.jpg


----------



## Danielj2705

I am sorry to hear about everything thats happening to you Pumpkin  

I like the costume though 
The creepy version is definitely a good idea  Although the green hair reminds me of the joker from Batman XD


----------



## pumpkinpie

Haha, yeah I didn't like her hair either  And thanks so much Daniel, we have gotten through most of it, computer was saved just none of my stuff, costume will be here Wed, Kayko our pup is doing great and the kiddo has an attorney (ugh, I know)....

I almost cancelled the party but the hubby said NO WAY!!! He knows how much work I've put into it and thinks its my only distraction keeping me sane, idk if he's right about the sane part but at least we'll have fun


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Gee pumpkin im so sorry. I sure hope your other friends still decide to come to your party. They just dont know what they will be missing. Its funny you mentioned the carver the clown costume because that's what I got.  we just got a spirit store here in town and I was able to try one on. I got the orange one. But the shirt was huge. Im not gonna wear the mask though. Im gonna buy a orange wig and paint my face. I like your costume too. I admit it was a hard decision to choose the right one. don't let other people get you down you've come to far!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh I'm not, as for the friend (she's just this way and has done this to all but 2 of our friends...and them she just talks behind their backs) so although I sent an invite to be nice because we are also neighbors I'm not worried about...in short do to the added stress she has caused me I would all but prefer she not show. As for the othe 3, it's no biggie we have about 50-75 people that are wanting to come so we should have a full house if everyone shows. My main goal is just enjoy those that care enough about us to come and celebrate 

And dang you now you got me rethinking my order...nope...lol  but at least I have a plan B if the dress doesn't work out


----------



## LonnieC

oh my lord Pumpkin! That sounds pretty much like my whole life all the time! lol We just grin and get through it though don't we? As for your "friend" I mean really? aren't we all adults? I just don't understand grown ups who still act like they are in junior high....I have no space in my life for people who don't bring enjoyment to it...that's just better for my sanity...

GOS - as for the wheel, it is 8 ft. in diameter...we were originally have it really spin but due to the fact that there are so many children in our complex that are VERY curious (ready nosy) lol we had to make it stationary...these kids break some of my stuff every year, not because they are malicious, but because they are just really curious and want to touch everything...i just thought it'd be best if it didnt move, that way it wouldn't be as exciting for them.....


----------



## chinclub

My party is the 12th and I am beginning to think it is cursed as well but far more sinister. Last year my uncle died the week before my Halloween party. Now here we are 2 weeks out this year and my husband's second uncle died 2 days ago. I am going to be a nervous wreck waiting for bad news next year before our party.


----------



## pumpkinpie

chinclub said:


> My party is the 12th and I am beginning to think it is cursed as well but far more sinister. Last year my uncle died the week before my Halloween party. Now here we are 2 weeks out this year and my husband's second uncle died 2 days ago. I am going to be a nervous wreck waiting for bad news next year before our party.


Oh my gosh Chinclub, I'm so sorry sweetie that is horrible. Prayers for you and your family....(hugs)


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I am also sorry chinclub. I sure hope things get better for you. Maybe working on a few projects will help take your mind off some things. I am very sorry.


----------



## KimandRob

I am so inspired by all your projects! I went to Knotts Scary Farm last year and loved their Carnevil area so much that we decided that is what we would do for our theme...and then I found this thread to help me out so thanks much!!! Our Party is October 13 and approaching quickly (we expect about 50 guests) so here is our work in progress so far....
























Our family room has our traditional Halloween decor

And my husband is turning our front room into a circus walkthrough maze...it is not nearly done but this is it so far!!! So excited! We will have creepy carnival music playing of course!


----------



## pumpkinpie

You guys are doing an amazing job...love love love the big top room (very nice) and I love all the clowns  BTW... I have to ask...where in the world did you find your circus fabric (elephant/ poster print) that looks awesome 

Btw welcome to the forum  Looks like there will be three of us stressing for the next 2 weeks as our party is the 13th and I believe ChinClubs is the 12th...what were we thinking, lol


----------



## KimandRob

Haha I agree, but you all are putting such great and creative things on here that it keeps me motivated! And we found that fabric on ebay! Hooray for ebay, it has helped us a lot this year...I will put pics of the oddities shelf too, I would say we got almost all of it on ebay.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome, can't wait to see everything  Dang you your going to make my TO DO list grow aren't u


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! KimandRob, your stuff looks awesome!! 

Can't wait to see your party pics pumpkinpie, don't stress too much and have fun! .......haha!!! that's so easy for ME to say!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Everything looks great kimandrob! I love your clowns and decor.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Woohoo!!!!just got my facades started...I didn't get to do the elaborate painting I had hoped because of TIME  but I took some old tattered awnings from our friends restaurant and added some quick stripes and a window (nice thing is they have a rod pocket-for my clothes line and a metal strip at the bottom with holes- thinking I can use tent tie downs in them to secure it). Still need to add banners with the game names "Tempt Your Fate" and "Dead Ringer".

And YAY for house guests, just added another 6' guy to my work force...we might just pull this off after all,lol


----------



## KimandRob

That is awesome Pumpkinpie...and thanks everybody!


----------



## KimandRob

Pictures of our oddities wall...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look great and the Figi Mermaid is amazing


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

KimandRob, can I come?! The house is looking great and the rooms are really coming along! Where did you get your circus posters from? Also enjoying your oddities wall. It's things like this that make everyone's haunt really interesting aside from the props and decorations. OK got to also ask, where did the octopus come from? Cool item.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

omg i love the mermaid in the bottle everyone's ideas are amazing


----------



## offmymeds

Started setting up the yard, I didn't realize how much stuff I have to get up!!!! Hopefully i will get it all up this weekend. I still have to put finishing touches on the merry go round thing,< i'm very unhappy with the way this looks,l may just take it down> add lights inside the ticket booth, put the games in the game booth and add the signs, sooooo much to finish on just these 3 things i have out! YIKES!!


----------



## rexygirl

Everything looks great ur game area is awesome!!


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, Your props are huge, and it looks like you have a huge yard area for them, so that's perfect. I think everything looks great. It does look like lots of work too.
I am exhausted just from decorating around our small condo, lol.


----------



## pumpkinpie

OMM that looks amazing..and I am so in love with your game booth, the toys totally throw it over the top. Everything looks awesome, and I like the Merry Go Round, I think it's cute...ahem SCARY  lighting will help, maybe add some creepy cloth around the edge of the umbrella or drape it in cobwebs with a big spider on it.. That may hide whatever you aren't happy with...But I would keep it, it's a big feature and I personally think it looks great  Can't wait to see more


----------



## LadySherry

OMM-----I love it. Do you need me to come take it off your hands? LOL. I say keep it on display
It will all come together for you and you are way ahead of me I don't have anything set up at all.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks guys, This is the time when i start second guessing EVERYTHING I made 

The games booth was the one thing that turned out like I envisioned it. We jacked up the animals you just can't see it in the picture. And i will definetly be adding stuff to the merry go round. I have a few riders to add and lights and i will probably rag the umbrella part up some more,creepy cloth. Adding a spider would be a great idea!

Lots more to do!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM it all looks great! I can't wait to see everything. Everyone is gonna love your set up! You have done a great job.


----------



## offmymeds

Thank You HT!! Can't wait to see ALL of our set ups, everyones stuff looks so good! 

How's is going Pumpkin & Chin? Are you guys ready yet?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Got my 2 facades done (post pics later) got the trees trimmed, lights on the house, wigs and costume came in (it's a little big making it longer than I expected but it will work  )...planning to build my last clown tomorrow...that leaves me with finishing the guys costume, making my furry trout and maybe one or two more little things for the oddities room....phew, looks like we might pull this off after all,lol


----------



## rexygirl

Ok so got a few things done this week but here are a few pics of things I've been working on the first is my organ grinder so far he still needs a few details, my monkeys paw in a cool container I found thrifting, my modified fortune teller head, and my smelly awards ( scariest, best couple/ group, sexiest, funniest, and best in theme) also finished up my chicken wire forms for 4 clowns and my organ grinder and worked some very large posters for my living room walls


----------



## rexygirl

Haha gotta luv spell check skelly awards not smelly lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick

rexygirl said:


> Haha gotta luv spell check skelly awards not smelly lol


Haha thats funny because i have done the same thing in the past. 
Your props look great. Love the trophies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

rexygirl said:


> Ok so got a few things done this week but here are a few pics of things I've been working on the first is my organ grinder so far he still needs a few details, my monkeys paw in a cool container I found thrifting, my modified fortune teller head, and my smelly awards ( scariest, best couple/ group, sexiest, funniest, and best in theme) also finished up my chicken wire forms for 4 clowns and my organ grinder and worked some very large posters for my living room walls



Your teethy monkey really made me smile. I love him! What did you do to create your head? Very interesting look that keeps you looking at it. And your awards deserve an award as well! Were those made from garland skellies? Fun stuff!!!


----------



## KimandRob

WOW offmymeds and Rexygirl, I am so impressed, your stuff is absolutely amazing!!!!!! And good job Pumkinpie on accomplishing so much-October 13th will be a great day!!!!

And thanks everyone for the compliments! And sure you can come Ghost of Spookie...AZ isn't too far, right? LOL. I think we are doing ok because my friend dropped by to lend me her popcorn machine, and her daughter was terrified the entire time! And that is without lighting,music,etc...nothing was even turned on in our "maze" and it is not even close to done haha. This weekend we hope to accomplish a lot more...well, we have to accomplish a lot more-next weekend is almost here!!!!


----------



## rexygirl

GOS so the head is a mannequin head lucky me I'm a hairstylist whose salon is also incorporated with a school so lots of access to heads!! I then did layers of hot glue (seemed like a good idea but my fingers disagree owww) then I airbrushed a few layers of flesh tone on!! The skelly awards were from 15" $ store skellies I took them apart and used skewers to stiffen them and then lots of hot glue- we had friends over and her comment was I really gotta step up my costume so I win one of those haha luv it!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

offmymeds said:


> Started setting up the yard, I didn't realize how much stuff I have to get up!!!! Hopefully i will get it all up this weekend. I still have to put finishing touches on the merry go round thing,< i'm very unhappy with the way this looks,l may just take it down> add lights inside the ticket booth, put the games in the game booth and add the signs, sooooo much to finish on just these 3 things i have out! YIKES!!
> 
> View attachment 133003
> View attachment 133004
> View attachment 133005



Was jumping back a fee post pages and saw your pics OMM. You have really gone all out. Ticket booth came out great, and I love the canopy cloth on the prize booth. That thing is huge. How many people are you expecting? As for your merry-go-round, hang some purple or green lights run on batteries under the umbrella, add some creepy cloth or spider webbing to the umbrella edge and maybe spider webbing on the horse, etc and I bet the kids will love it. Right now it does look a bit plain. Maybe you want to try adding a skeleton rider? Try decorating it at night instead of during the day to see what you can do to creep it out. But over all I think it came out great.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks KimandRob and GOS. Yeah the merry go round is not anywhere near finished. I have a clown skeleton and a pirate girl rider that's going on it and i will have lights under it and think i'll add a big spider lke pumpkin suggested. 

Rexy, love your stuff!! That monkey paw in the glass looks awesome and i love the glue gun effect on that head, that turned out wicked!! LOL, love the little bikini and her pose on the sexiest throphy! they all turned out great and they look so much more polished than mine, wished i would have run the skewer up mine like that instead of behind them. 

Sounds like you are making great progress pumpkin!! 

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## coldice371

Ive got to say ive loved everybodys updates and everyone looks to have amazing ideas! Starting to get some things done...just have to finish up some more dots in our dot room and a bunch of odds and ends


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Coldice im doing a little dot room to, but yours look so much better than mine!

Im gonna post some pics soon of my new clown skelly i got from grandinroad. He's gonna go in the ticket booth. Im am very pleased with it, he fits perfectly. Im am also excited i got my cotton candy fog scent from froggys fog! Im getting very excited i just cant wait!!


----------



## rexygirl

Thanks omm yea those skewers were key I forgot to add them on one and a day later he was gettin a mad lean, realized what I did and had to take him all apart!! Worth it in the end not happy during haha!!


----------



## offmymeds

Coldice your dot room looks awesome and I love the clown!! 

I got the ice scream guy out and the other games in the games booth and got the tall skelly up. Hope to get the rest up this weekend, stay away rain!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, I love all the details like the crosses on the drowned duck, lol. Love the ice scream set-up and the tall guy.
Everything looks awesome.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Omm it all looks great! Im loving it all!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks girls, you are too sweet!!


----------



## chinclub

That looks great!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything looks AWESOME!!!!!! Love the ducks OMM....and seeing your Dot room Coldice makes me wish I had attempted it to...everything looks great guys


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great stuff! All looking wonderful and fun and I hope the rain stays away for you. Where on earth did you get that duck inflatable?!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks everyone, I know my neighbors think i'm crazy! 

GOS, i found that duck at a garage sale. It's a bathtub for babies, I almost wet on myself when i found it, I was so excited - just that perfect little thing you come across when you least expect it, and i'll be damned if i didn't see another at the thrift store last month!! I love it though


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

OMG i can finally comment on this thread after reading it all 

Everyones stuff is amazing!! I started out thinking of this theme but had NO idea what to do and after spending the last 3 days reading all the pages im happy to say im being ambitious and trying to figure out how to do all my ideas with no money for my birthday next year!! And living in Australia makes it hard, we dont have dollar shops and only have scary stuff for a month for Halloween!!

But so far i have a tiny skeleton and two frogs so i can stitch an extra head on one. Havent started yet but may start today with making crated animal crates out of moving boxes. I'll post pics up later when i have actually done something. My partner has decided to be a ring master and im going to be a tiger tamer... already have the fake tiger!

Anyway keep up the good work and posting of photos.... so i can steal ideas


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Sounds like you have some cool ideas mistress. A tiger tamer sounds like a great idea! Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

Hey does anyone think that having a hard wire cage type thing hanging in my oddities tent would look weird if i had Gizmo (from Gremlins) sitting in it?? Or would it look better if i have it hanging but with the bottom hanging off with a discription on it of a Mugwai?? (think thats how its spelt)


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Ooooh I love gizmo!! He's so cute that's a great idea!


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

HalloweenTrick said:


> Ooooh I love gizmo!! He's so cute that's a great idea!


My fiance has an original Gizmo and i'd love to use him but not destroy him! So i thought of the scare factor.... his kids HATE the gremlins after Gizmo gets wet so im thinking of putting a large sign with the rules of the Mugwai!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think that sounds awesome...however, if you decide to do the empty cage you have to have an MP3 hidden with sounds of footsteps and little things being knocked over,lol...really cute addition ...can't wait to see your crates...I still want to do a few if I have time...down to 7 days eeeeekkk!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

And so the stressing begins....yesterday showed no rain for the 13th...today it shows rain Thurs thru Mon  This totally sucks...hopefully it goes around us but I am totally bummed right now...hopefully it passes


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Darn rain may put a damper on things tonight here as well. :/

But here are some pics from last night :


































Daylight shot of the whole front area :


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks fantastic Blade!!!!! So jealous right now


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

pumpkinpie said:


> That looks fantastic Blade!!!!! So jealous right now


Heh heh, wish you could all come enjoy it with us ! 

I hope it's at least a little inspiring.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Blade! Everything looks great. The facade is just amazing. Love how the eyes came out at night. What kind of bulb does it take and how tall is the clown again? I had no idea how large a property this is on. Your tent wall cloth looks like it goes on forever.

Pumpkinpie, sending you good thoughts and hopefully dry weather your way. Same for you too Blade!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thanks for the thoughts !

The eyes are just two red night light type bulbs and fixtures like you get in those walmart pumpkins. Which is where these came from..  The klown is right around 11'+ in height.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, little lights have a big effect at night! Just perfect for him and not overwhelmingly bright. I was going to guess a party bulb but that would have given off much more light and taken away from his spookiness.

As for the facade I was thinking maybe 10 to 12 feet based on a guess on the live clowns' height. The facade makes quite an impression.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Blade your haunt looks awesome!! I hope you had a great turnout!!

Pumpkin don't let that stinking rain get you down!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm trying to stay positive....mostly cause I don't want to have to clean the garage (just in case) lol....our weather here in Missouri is pretty unpredictable so hopefully weather.com is all wrong  Got a couple things done today though, got my ticket clown finished yesterday and created another clown today, worked on another game station and if my back eases up (sacroiliac) then I'll try to knock out a couple little things, till then I'm snuggling on the couch with a warm blankie and ignoring this cold rainy day we're having (45*)


----------



## Danielj2705

That looks awesome Blade!! The giant clown mouth is a fantastic work of art and centrepiece for the front scene- something to be very proud of


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

Well i started last night.... i made a two headed frog but he's so cute i dont want to put him in anything








Today i have house work to do but may make a start on a couple of crates


----------



## chinclub

He is a cutie!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thank you all very much. Fortunately the weather channel was completely wrong and aside from a light misting we had a clear and cold night. We did more than double what we had last night...can't wait to really start pulling them in !


----------



## bettyboop

Great exchange of ideas! please post pics after your party..


----------



## KimandRob

LOOOOOOVE the new pics!!!! 

We have done a lot this weekend, although not too many pics yet to post since things are still being worked on 

A couple things are









Our Smokey the clown is his ticket booth, the fogger wil be attached of course...the game next to it will be on a table...I think we will have 5 games total









Our backyard tent with light up star my hubby made...this will have lighting effects too









Our photo op banner my bother designed for us!!


----------



## KimandRob

Our spookytown which still will be getting a circus tent added to it soon


----------



## moonwitchkitty

looks spooky good


----------



## KimandRob

Ghost of spookie- sorry I forgot to answer your questions from a while ago...all of the posters and the octopus are from ebay-there's even real octopus tentacles in a jar next to the rubber octopus lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No problem! I know you guys are busy turning out great stuff!! Noticed your new photos tonight and am getting excited for you guys. Everything looks GOOD (said with an evil voice and laugh) and nice that your hubby is helping out. A real tentacle huh? That will definitely get some stares even if the people eat calamari all the time.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Looking good kimandrob!! I just can't wait to see everyone's stuff all set up!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Okay, so today was spent cleaning out the garage and reworking my plans just in case the rain gods insist on ruining my backyard carnival. I think I have a pretty good plan, just need to get some tablecloths or sheets to turn the garage into our game area/big top. But here's my question: I know several of you all had great ideas for the bathroom, I don't want to do anything like building another clown but I want to add some clown charm...

What I was thinking was using the tablecloths to cover the tub like a big top shower curtain, maybe toss some suspenders and a pair of wacky socks over the curtain rod. Have some clown makeup and noses on the counter, maybe a clown picture or a motivation poster for the clowns and something written on my mirror (or pictures taped to the mirror)...what could I write on the mirror that evokes an evil clown feeling???? Something dark/scary...will lipstick stain my mirror??? If so what should I use? 

Feel free to add your own ideas, but I'm trying to keep this room under $15, can't wait to see what you all come up with


----------



## Paint It Black

Motivational Phrase: "Think Evil"

I like all your other ideas too, pumpkinpie.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks PIB and I love the "Think Evil" I was thinking I could even toss a bucket with confetti in there and maybe a clown horn or rubber chicken...I figure I will wait till Saturday morning to do anything...it will make for a long day but hopefully my embracing the inside carnival will yield me good weather, lol


----------



## rexygirl

Pumpkin I will pray to the weather gods for u it is my biggest fear since we r expecting upwards of 60 ppl and have a Very oh did I say Very small house


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol...and thank you  Yep us too, husband just called and said roughly everyone at work RSVPed that's about 40(including spouses) the kid invited 15 and wants to invite more and I invited about 30+ of our friends...this little house can't hold all these people...OMG but at least we have people coming. The plus side if I have to set up inside is lighting, that an the kitchen will be a huge help...but I'm still hoping, seems like every time I check it though it goes from bad to BAD!!!! Started at 30% now it's at 60%,LMAO just my luck


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin I think your idea of hanging some clown socks over the shower curtain and the clown nose and makeup around the sink is a great idea! A few posters as well will really help. Maybe you can take a clown mask if you have one and have it peeking around the shower curtain or above it? Maybe some scary carnival music?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the mask idea...that would be too funny (or have him peaking out from the side,lol...hoping to get my carnival music ready tomorrow


----------



## Skullea

Pumkinpie... I've set up my bathroom similarly as a clown's dressing room, as someone had mentioned earlier on this thread. One of the cheapest things I did was to find a mirror at a yard sale for $3, sand out a portion of the back of it and place a photo of a scary clown behind it. Instructions for that are here. VERY creepy, especially in low light.

I've got a murdered clown in the tub, big glasses, clown shoes, clown noses, etc. around the sink and other parts of the room, with vintage photos of clowns stuck around the mirror. There's a sign on the door that says "Bubbles the Clown," and signs on the wall inside that say "Send in the Clowns" and "Clowns Bring out the Child in All of Us." There will be blood strewn around...the premise is that the clown in the mirror somehow killed the clown in the tub. Not sure how to connect the two for everyone else...would love to hear any ideas people have. 

Good luck on your party!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Skullea, your clown bath sounds awesome.

A couple more ideas for the motivational writings on the clown's mirror in the bath for Pumpkinpie:

"Greet Every Day With Malice"

and

"Morning Routine:
1) wake up
2) don't wash off the face paint 
3) don't brush teeth
4) get out there and horrify"


----------



## offmymeds

Pumpkin, the bathroom idea is perfect! I'm going to blow up some small balloons and put them in the floor in the bath and down the hall. Cheap and easy. 
What about the phrase " We all float down here" ..from It? You are doing great!! You will pull it off, I know you can! 

Blade, what can i say........ I'm speechless, I love your set up 
cute little 2 headed frog Mistress
KimandRob, I soo want that photo banner!!! too cool!! 

I got the yard set up.


----------



## offmymeds

a few more


----------



## Paint It Black

Offmymeds, Everything looks so great. I love the sideshow wall and the garage opening. The scarousel is really spooky now. Congrats on getting the yard done!! It was a huge undertaking.


----------



## offmymeds

Thank you so much PIB!! My Mom made the whole garage door thing, It really shows up at night. 

Now for the inside!!


----------



## LadySherry

OMM....I'm jealous.... that turned out so cool looking. you rock girlie!!!!

I haven't started to set up yet. I know I'm a slacker but life has gotten in the way with other commitments. Once this karate tournement is over I can get to work on the walls. I do have the walls drawn on paper so hopefully it won't take long.

ps.... i had to do a snake baby as well and the treeboy is almost done...pics soon


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks LadySherry! 

Yea, Snake Babies!! Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Great job OMM! Everything looks wonderful!


----------



## pumpkinpie

OMG OMM everything looks AMAZING...you and mom really did a fantastic job, I love everything  I was really starting to doubt if my banners,clowns and facades were enough to pull it off (i had to omit some builds i had planned  )but after seeing your display I am totally motivated again  Can't wait to see your displays inside


----------



## offmymeds

Thank pumpkin!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

offmymeds your haunt looks spectacular! Nice work!!!


----------



## bettyboop

LadySherry said:


> Looks like the circus theme is the theme this year for several people.
> Mine will include:
> Freakshow----figi mermaid, siamese twins, treeboy, spidora
> clown hallway ----prop clowns and real ones
> 3-5 games-----witch hat toss, fishing for skeleton ducks, pin the head on the skeleton and 2 others not decised yet
> The area will be draped in striped cloth (striped flat sheet found at thrift store) and very small venues. cotton candy cart in total disarray and the ratcages that Pumpkin pie posted (love that on P.Pie thanks) and some other various stuff.
> Looking forward to add your ideas that you come up with to my display.


LOVE the Circus theme !! i so want to do this next year. You all are so clever and helpful...


----------



## offmymeds

Thank You, The Halloween Lady !!!


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

LOVE love love everything OMM!! Looks fantastic cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Hor-October

You can make an amazing and incredible T-shirt for that night with iPhone. http://video.ezinemark.com/high-tec...halloween-masks-with-iphone-29b9ae839ae0.html It is for heart attack.


----------



## offmymeds

Thank you Mistress! 

I added a few things, some black light up pumkins, put my tiny man on the porch and added some tickets in the hands of my ticket ladiies. I'll be adding stuff until Halloween night! I still have to add the flags.

I made my vodka gummy worms last night and this year i'm going to make gummy bear ones too. I found some bears that are 4x bigger than the regular ones. Gonna give them out with the bean bag panda bear game. Gonna stick skewrers in them. 

Pumpkin, i'm getting excited for you, I can't wait to see all your pictures from your party!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Vodka gummy worms??!!!! Yummy I want some!! U must share! Hehe


----------



## offmymeds

They are very easy to do!! 2 or 3 worms in a jello shot cup, cover with vodka- I used vanilla vodka this time, pop the lid on, put them in the fridge for 7-10 days until all the vodka is soaked up. They are a big hit. and they are quite yummy!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks OMM im gonna try that!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Got a lot done today....got the kitchen,bath and living room almost finished...just need to add my balloons (balloon clusters with cobwebs covering them and my big hairy spiders). I'm hoping to get that and the garage done tomorrow, hanging about 20 tablecloths to look like a big top tent then I just need to figure out a way to hang my facades (I had to cut it down to 3 games but I think it will be plenty). All and all I think it's going to turn out pretty good, I just wish I could have started decorating last week (kiddo had to go have another treatment at the pediatrist done so he's out of commission, hubby's been working round the clock and on top of that my sciatica is acting up,ugh...) I'll post inside pics as soon as I get the balloons up  

Those worms sound great, if only they didn't take so long....I could use a couple handfuls about now,lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin isnt your party this weekend? If so I hope everything turns out great! Good Luck! I am sure everyone will have a great time!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Good luck. Hope the weather cooperates and everyone has fun. You've sure helped set the stage for a great evening. Can't wait for a report and lots of photos...when you come up for air!


----------



## Nelyan

How did your parties go?  I'm interested to see pics! The week after next week is off for me and "no less" than two of my friends volunteered to come and help me during that week. I haven't really finished anything, (because we got a lot of art-homework, which I have no motivation to do properly because I want to do my props first and play some WoW: Mists Of Pandaria with hubby ) but realized my tent-idea isn't going to work: the three rolls of red wrapping paper that I meant for my "red stripes" are only 2 meters long each, so I can do like 3 stripes unless I rummage through all my familymember's linen closets for white and red sheets  But party is on the second of November so I still got some time.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Party went great, I'll post pics tomorrow...heading to bed


----------



## rexygirl

Glad to hear it went well cant wait to c pics!! Hope ur weather was good!


----------



## pumpkinpie

we had rain and over 80 people (no joke,LOL) and we had a BLAST  Hubby really did an amazing job on the garage and I the compliments on the decor and party were nonstop...everyone had a great time  Heres some static pics mostly before the party began (because I had to recruit friends to take party pics because my funnel cakes and corn dogs were a major hit. We rented the cotton candy, sno-cone and popcorn and they were a huge success...


----------



## pumpkinpie

View attachment 135623
View attachment 135624
View attachment 135625
View attachment 135626


----------



## pumpkinpie




----------



## Paint It Black

pumpkinpie, your party looks like it was a great time. I am glad you got so many compliments - you deserved them!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin everything looked great! It looks like you had alot of work to do. Im glad you had a great time and everyone else as well! I love all your props!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow great turn out, and the games look like they were fun


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks everyone, I'll try to take some pics with my facades up, they looked awesome...all and all I'm kind of glad we did it inside cause there is no way I could have done it all in one day. Now I just have to finish cleaning...popcorn and tickets everywhere,lol...but defenetly a good time plus the house still smells like funnel cakes lol


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

That looks really great Pumpkin!! So glad it went well for you too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I checked weather underground for your area the other day and saw yesterday of all days had a 90% chance of rain. I was really hoping everything would work out and SO glad to hear first off that lots of people came despite the rain, and that you guys got to showcase all of your great props. Loved the photos you posted so far and looking forward to more. I can see why everyone had a great time, there were so many fun things to do. I can't get over staging everything inside your house and garage let alone 80 people fitting in though. Must feel great today knowing that so many people had such a great time at your party. 

So when you get some much deserved rest and things cleaned up, please let us know what worked well and whether there were things that you could have skipped. Curious how you made your corn dogs? I almost picked up one of those Smart Planet corn dog makers a few weeks ago and am wondering if that's what you used. As for the popcorn being a big hit and all over the place, hope it wasn't buttered!

Thanks so much for sharing all your ideas and projects and photos. It was fun to see the things you built in your party shots. You've inspired countless here. Hey, how did the costumes for you guys work out?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Anyone else with parties this weekend? Who's coming up next?


----------



## chinclub

Pumpkin, Your pictures are great! It looks like such a fun party. 

I forgot my camera and didn't take a single picture during our party Friday night. I did take some day shots as I got everything up. I need to upload them to my computer from my phone. I will try to post tomorrow. They aren't as pretty as it was at night all light up. We had about 70 people and I don't think I sat down once. Our arty was for teens. We did games from 8-9 the haunted house from 9-10:30 and the the hayride from 10:30 to midnight. It was a lot of fun but I am still exhausted!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Luckily everyone came in waves we had about a constant 50 at all time. Sadly about 10 more couples had trouble finding us and I was so busy I didn't hear the phone to give them directions. All in all everything went as planned, my only regret...assuming some of my partygoers would us from stations...guess I forgot they would be to drunk,lol. 

As for the corn dogs I just bought frozen, it was easy cause my fryer held 5 at a time (plus it has a lid so it was pretty safe). The biggest hit was the funnel cakes, super easy, super cheap...everyone said they were just like at the fair so if anyone wants the recipe...you can even make the batter up to 4 hrs in advance. We used an electric skillet which made it super easy and allowed me to make 4 at a time :$

As for rentals, popcorn was the biggest hit...well worth the money ($35 included machine, bags and popcorn), next in line was the cotton candy ($40 for machine, cones and sugar) but FYI do it in the garage (like we did) or outside...these things are a tad messy. The snocones were a big hit ($35 machine and cone and $10 for 3 gallons syrup) only bad thing I had to have my son police the house toile sure no sno cones made they're way in,lol (that one I might skip next time). But everyone loved all the treats and the games. We had to downsize the games from 5 to 3 cause that's all we had room for in the garage. But they were simple and yet still challenging, both the kids and the adults loved the games especially Tempt your Fate.

TYF...was the biggest hit, we used a black light and we had about 70 balloons that had cornstarch in them when the dart hit the balloon it made a puff of smoke announcing their bad fate...everyone loved the bad fate shote (vinegar, lemon juice, hot sauce, pickle juice and even some alcohol for the adults). My only regret was worrying about the weather, I stressed and watched till almost the very end, I should have just relaxed and given myself more time to decorate cause after 3 days of decorating all by myself (hubby worked and kiddo had foot surgery) I was exhausted...

But now everything is in place in the garage, just need to drag my clowns out and blow up some balloons and we are set for the TOTers


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm so glad Chinclub, and of there were teens there are pics...just wait I bet Facebook is being flooded as we speak lol. Can't wait to see everything I know it was amazing.... And good job on the schedule, I didn't even think of cut offs...funnel cakes from 7-7:10, corn dogs from 7:15-7:25....7:30 sorry kitchen closed lol at least then I could have played too  

Best part of the night watching the teens and adults act like little kids...made all the work worth it


----------



## chinclub

Did you give anything out for winning the games? I gave everyone one game ticket which they could exchange for a stuffed animal on their first win. After that they got raffle tickets. That was a HUGE mistake. When it came time for the raffle kids had too many tickets to look through to see if they had the winning number. I will have to come up with something different next year. 

I just got hubby to light up the back yard so I could take some night pictures. Some of the decorations are already down but the lights still look pretty on the tents. I am downloading them to the computer now along with a walk through of the haunted house.


----------



## chinclub

Ok Pictures. The tempt your fate cards were in the Fortune Teller ball. You had to perform whatever it said on the Side Show stage. It was a huge hit. 

Here are the day pictures and the rock wall all light it.


----------



## chinclub

Night picture.


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

I would love to see pictures if anyone is putting more up on Facebook..... you can add me Kitty Hocking 

Having this theme for my birthday party will be a great idea, we are a family of costumers and im really creative so it should go hand in hand. Loving all of the pictures and help im getting so far and A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to everyone on all of their work so far!!! You are all awesome!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Chinclub your party seems like it turned out great too. You've got some nice pics! Sounds like you had a ton of fun! 
I can't wait for mine! My party is on the 27th. I dont decorate until the week before because we rent a building but I have the whole week before to decorate!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

chinclub said:


> Did you give anything out for winning the games? I gave everyone one game ticket which they could exchange for a stuffed animal on their first win. After that they got raffle tickets. That was a HUGE mistake. When it came time for the raffle kids had too many tickets to look through to see if they had the winning number. I will have to come up with something different next year.
> 
> I just got hubby to light up the back yard so I could take some night pictures. Some of the decorations are already down but the lights still look pretty on the tents. I am downloading them to the computer now along with a walk through of the haunted house.



Love the pics Chinclub and glad your party was a success as well. Looks like you had a lot of great booths. What was your most popular game? Like your fortune teller ball idea. BTW what was the photo of to the right of the Side Show pic? Think this was the rock wall...? Looks like it was made up of skulls? I always see these walls at events in our area.

Raffle idea--how about have people write their names on the back of their tickets and then all the tickets go in a bucket with the winners to be drawn from those put into the bucket. More tickets added, the better than chances to win something in the end. Reading a name off should simplify things. Plus i assume you had bought doubled up tickets and this way you would only need single tickets so less to throw away afterwards.

@@HalloweenTrick, good luck on your upcoming party. Keep us posted and love to see some of the set up booths and props before things get hectic.


----------



## creeperguardian

Cool nicly done pumpkin


----------



## pumpkinpie

We gave tickets as their prizes and then they entered them into the raffle (I made them write their names on the tickets) the prizes where huge stuffed animals 3&4 ft tall, basket filled with carnival type prizes (toys,stuffed animal,etc) and treats basket (cotton candy, funnel cake mix, caramel apple kit, swirl sucker, etc). Only problem 3 kids stole one of the rolls of tickets (2000) so they could win oh well.

And your pics look great, I love everything...and your right the lights are amazing. We didnt even have time to hang the ones in the garage...,and that tent looks huge. Love the fate performances, I wanted to do something like that but alas TIME!!!! It looks great and I can just imagine how much fun the kids had. My biggest compliment was from the little kid across the street " that was the best party I ever went to or will go to" awwww then he asked if he could come next year (hes under our age limit but we let him in anyway)...

As for Facebook mine is [email protected] I will be adding more pics when my friends finally send them plus we still have Halloween  feel free to look me up or send me a request...I have grown to think of you all as friends, you all are so sweet and so encouraging...plus let's face it if you all go to this kind of trouble just to throw an AMAZING Halloween party for family and friend one can only image what you conjure up throughout the rest of the year,lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

creeperguardian said:


> Cool nicly done pumpkin


Awe, thank you...,I can't wait to see yours. I did have a sad moment though, my arch was destroyed by the wind before my first picture was even snapped  But I will be trying it again it was too cool of an effect not to


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pumpkinpie your Carnevil lights came out great. Meant to say something about them earlier.

I think your neighborhood kid will always remember last night and I bet you will always remember his comment to you!



How did the Side Show items go over?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank You, the lights were a big hit too  Everyone loved the oddities, esp the monkey paw and mermaid, couldn't believe they were homemade  I had the dining area of the kitchen sectioned off with curtains and I pinned my Tarot & Oddities banner to the curtain so it looked like a separate room. Made up the oddities display and draped the table in tablecloths and fabrics...added faux candles and a green light (do they could still read)...low and behold my tarot reader forgot her cards then she had to race home about45 min later cause a tornado was in the area where her kids live. Luckily everyone was fine  She was do impressed with the tarot booth, heck she even wanted to buy my banner. I actually kept getting asked for my card, lol and had tons of request asking if they could come back when I take the decorations down so they could see the house, silly people, don't they know when Halloween comes down Christmas goes up


----------



## chinclub

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love the pics Chinclub and glad your party was a success as well. Looks like you had a lot of great booths. What was your most popular game? Like your fortune teller ball idea. BTW what was the photo of to the right of the Side Show pic? Think this was the rock wall...? Looks like it was made up of skulls? I always see these walls at events in our area.
> 
> Raffle idea--how about have people write their names on the back of their tickets and then all the tickets go in a bucket with the winners to be drawn from those put into the bucket. More tickets added, the better than chances to win something in the end. Reading a name off should simplify things. Plus i assume you had bought doubled up tickets and this way you would only need single tickets so less to throw away afterwards.


Yep it was a rock wall. We built that over the summer for the kids. It was a funny thing about the games. I worked so hard on my water race game where they shoot water in the clown's mouth. Very few people played that game. Then about 30 mins before the party I realized I had room for another game. I had a huge piece of of cardboard and I just cut 1 big hole in it and dusted it lightly with spray paint. I have a baseball they could try to through through the hole. They lined up for that one! 


I just uploaded the walkthough of my haunted house on my blog http://chinclubs.blogspot.com/ Its a little dark so I'm going to try to do another one with brighter light, but it gives you the idea.


----------



## offmymeds

chinclub, your party looked like a blast!! I love your big tent with the games and your fortune teller looked awesome!! Love that they had to do their fate on the Sideshow stage!! 
You did an excellent job and should be very proud, now sit back and enjoy the rest of the season!!


----------



## offmymeds

Pumpkin,. did you have people playing the games all night or only a certain time period? And how did you "man" the games? You seemed to have a ton of stuff going on with the games, popcorn, snow cones etc, how in the world did you manage it all!!!!???? and how long was the party? 
Sorry, I have like a million questions!! 

Oh, and can i please "borrow" your idea on the balloons tied together with the spider webs? That was a great touch! 
I also PM'ed you..........


----------



## pumpkinpie

By all means...and cheap, I worried about blowing the balloons up early (cause they were DT balloons 14-12in balloons per bag) but they are still up and still look great so do them early. I think it helped creep them up a bit while still getting to enjoy the festive look.

I had my son and two of his friends minding the games, I ran inside concessions and hubby worked the garage (snow cones/cotton candy). We had hoped for a few designated friends to relieve us but the party started at 7 and by 7:30 they were too drunk to run a cotton candy machine much less a fryer,lol. We had every game and concession running from 7-1:30 am and it was exhausting...Chinclub had a great idea with the schedule, it would have allowed us more time for visiting. (I ran out of corn dogs after 64 and over 2 double batches of funnel cakes,I probably made at least 100-125 funnel cakes) but the guests really enjoyed them as cheap as they were and the response they got defenetly a must 

I'm leaving the house decorated so my parents can pop by and see, I'll try to grab some more pics while I'm at it and then I'm going to drag the clowns out and stage the garage, may do some more balloon clusters and add the lights...I never really do a big interactive display for the trick or treaters so I think it will be a lot of fun...plus my husband looked to awesome not to show off that costume (took me forever) one last time


----------



## LadySherry

Chin and Pumpkin those displays look great. Sounds you both had mucho fun.


----------



## offmymeds

Maybe I need to hirea few kids on the block to help out?? Ok, i know this is a stupid question, but were you constantly cooking all night? 

This is the first year we will have inter action with the TOT'ers. I'm going to hand them some candy and let them spin the wheel and win a prize and allow them to go in the garage and look at the sideshow people and the oddities. I think they will love it. I have had so many people stop and look at the yard already it is unbelievable.....it really makes me smile!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Defenetly get help...put it this way...corn dogs no biggie cooked 5 at a time dropped them in the fryer and set the timer... Funnel cakes however, Often I would have the line empty (I boardered off the cooking station and made them order at the bar like a concession trailer)...turn the oil off, got to visit 10-15 min and if one person asked for a funnel cake the smell would waft thru the house and yard and then my line was full again,lol I can't blame them though who can pass up the alluring sweet smell of a funnel cake lol. Plus one thing I did was made them use their tickets to pay for concessions so they would have to go play games (and win) in order to buy food, bought me a little time lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

LadySherry said:


> Chin and Pumpkin those displays look great. Sounds you both had mucho fun.


Awww thank you so much...we defenetly did, I'm still recuperating lol. I was just so thankful that everyone had fun and no DRAMA. Most of our friends were able to come, even the one I was having issues with (I guess she figured that if all our mutual friends were going to come she should too) so it was defenetly a great time


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks for the feedback pumpkin!!!


----------



## Nelyan

Chinclub and Pumpkin, can I come to your next party?  Your parties look both awesome (and so spectacular!) and you can see how much work and thought you have put in them! :O
I'm planning to do 3 games if I get them finished next week when I have a week off from school; a (key)ring toss to 4 hands coming out of a small locked box, the dart-game with balloons (using waterballoons, I need to get the inflator for them D and a (meat)ball toss through the holes in a cardboard holes that look like faces of some kind of monsters looking through bars.
I made a cardboard-popcorn-machine complete with cellophane-windows that I plan to fill with pre-popped popcorn and have some bags and a scoop nearby. And since there's only a handful of people (max. 12), I plan on writing a "fortune" based on their horoscopes for each, what do you think?


----------



## offmymeds

Oh, that all sounds great Nelyan!! And i love your idea on the popcorn box! Do you have a pic? I was going to have some popcorn as well and was struggling with how to display it. Your box sounds like a perfect solution.


----------



## KimandRob

Pumpkinpie and Chinclub-I am too impressed for words!!!! I can never give you enough compliments-it is all amazing!!!!


Our party was also a success-tons of fun, great weather, great food, great costumes, good times!!!! There is always more you wish you could have got done if you had more time but overall I was very happy with our party. 


I will post pics...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you both...and Naylan that sounds like a lot of fun and I love the fortune teller idea  And yes KimandRob pics are a must I can't wait to see everything. Picture taking is the hardest, I wanted one snap shot of every guest but nope...no time 

Can't wait to see everything, I'm already thinking of what I can add to it CAUSE WE WILL B DOING THIS THEME AGAIN, I've already had the requests  Funnest theme ever!!!!!


----------



## KimandRob

By the way, pumpkinpie, I had forgotten to name my games so I frantically looked for your names and borrowed a couple and told people at the party I had help from a friend on the forum LOL!!! You guys are awesome!!!!


----------



## KimandRob

My wonderful parents...my mom was an awesome clown and my dad the best carnie!!









Me and the hubby


----------



## KimandRob

[















my twins


----------



## KimandRob

me w the 4 kids...sorry such an awful pic but sadly the only one we got together-way too busy for pictures!!!!


----------



## KimandRob

many more pics of my guests and party to follow soon


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome job....I love it all and awesome idea with the tombstones (is that a knock down game?) and I love your dead ringer (what did u use?)...everything looks great!!!! I had the same costume as your mom but I like her wig better. You all look super cute  looks like a good time, one I'm sure the kids will always remember  can't wait to see more


----------



## pumpkinpie

I just noticed some of my pics didnt work, let me try that again












my oddities/tarot room,






concession,












my hubby,












no good pics of the kiddo


----------



## KimandRob

wow pumpkinpie-it's just too amazing!!! LOVE the pic of you and your hubby-you both look fantastic!!! yah tip the tombstone was a knockdown game with graves on hinges, and my hubby made the ringtoss game with wooden spikes which we had to put plastic skulls on haha.


----------



## offmymeds

KimandRob, everything looked great, & great games!! It looked like so much fun, you did a fantastic job!! 

OMG!! pumkin, that picture of you & the Hubs is PRICELESS!!!! Love it!!


----------



## KayosTheory

That looks great Chinclub. We do a party every year and this year we decided to go big. And what's bigger than a carnEVIL? I have been lurking for a while now getting ideas from this forum and busy planning our event. I hope you don't mind if I use some of your ideas. I'll post pics when we are done.


----------



## chinclub

Thanks guys!! It was a lot of work but so much fun!!

Nelyan, your popcorn machine idea is wonderful! I wish you would have said that earlier. I was trying to think of all sorts of ideas on how to make a popcorn machine and ended up just renting one. Your plan would have been so much cheaper.

KimandRob, your party looks like so much fun. I love that picture of you and your hubby. You should get that one framed.

KayosTheory, by all means steal my ideas. I most likely stole them from some wonderful person on here. LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty

looks like ya'll had fun


----------



## HalloweenTrick

KimandRob your guys stuff looks great too! I love seeing everyones pics! 

Pumpkin you and your hubby look awesome! I bought the same wig your hubby has! haha i cant wait to wear it!


----------



## KimandRob

Our bathroom-ha








Our fortune teller tent


----------



## KimandRob




----------



## KimandRob

And can I just say our guests were best of all???? So into the spirit of the theming!!!

We had parasitic twins, a bearded lady, a knife thrower (gone wrong!!!) and assistant, lots of fabulous clowns, ababy lion, fortune teller, and the list goes on and on!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the shower curtain, where in the world did you find that? And the candy buffet looks amazing...love those vases  Everything looks grossly yummy,lol what is the worm looking stuff? Oh and before I forget nice job on the fortune teller tent


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yummmmmm. KimandRob, lots of great ideas from your party! Also like the sense of humor with the food items. I don't know if I'll have a party when I do my carnival theme haunt but plenty of good food ideas from all you guys. Sounds like we have quite a few more parties coming up and looking forward to those as well. 

I did order the Blondie Sucker Punch wig from BuyCostumes today to use on my Bearded Woman prop. It was cheaper there than elsewhere plus today is 25% off so figure I did OK. It was really hard to come up with a wig that I thought would look good with a beard! Had to consider what hair color as well and figured brunette would be the easiest and with the hair pulled up like it is the beard would show. This prop should be fun to work on.


Hey just saw the new pics with the bearded lady you were posting while I was typing my message. She looked good! Your timing couldn't have more perfect, I let out a little chuckle when I saw the pics.  BTW I love party guests that aren't afraid to put on a costume! So many great costumes. The Rodeo clown was a different look and he looked great.


----------



## KimandRob

Thanks pumpkinpie and ghost of spookie!!!! The curtain is from my hubby's ebay obsession yet again, and the worms were jello (my friend made them) and they were really good surprisingly!!!

I think I may have to agree with pumpkinpie and plan on doing this again next year-change it up a bit, of course...we even had a carnival mirror but we ran out of time to put it up-darn !!! I will post video of our minimaze once I upload it...we had a chicken entrance too so the kiddos that were frightened could enter through the backyard and avoid our "maze"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looking back thru some of the photos again and wanted to say the kids looked great all dressed up KandR; and Pumpkinpie, the photo of you and hubby is one I would frame. The expressions on you two just makes the photo. Man I wish my DH would go along with dressing up and enjoy himself. This is not something he does easily. I managed to get him to wear black jeans with a white turtleneck and a black vampire cape when we did a vampire theme but that was it. He has glasses with sunglass that look kind of Matrix like so I got him a long costume coat and still trying to get him to wear that. And forget makeup of any kind. 

Love to hear if you guys have ideas on getting spouses or guests to dress up for halloween or costume parties.


----------



## pumpkinpie

We were pretty lucky but we had about 7 that didn't costume up, I give trophies but still there are some that just can't do it. I even gave out a party pooper trophy this year (it was one of the skelly clowns others had made only mine was using the trophy as a potty,lol I'll see if I have a pic).

As for hubby just have him get in the shower and hide everything but his costume...he'll get the point  my sons that way too, he will come up with a grand costume and then refuse to wear it last minute.


----------



## offmymeds

Lovin the pictures K&R!! Everything looks like so much fun!! The candy bar, the food and love the shower curtain!! Your costumes where great and I really liked your daughters costumes, they look adorable! And what great friends you have! Did you have a costume contest? And I'm loving that photo op banner. I know you mentioned before who painted that for you <can't remember> but he did an excellent job!! 
I have to stop looking at all these pics, I want to keep adding things!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

looks so cool  great job


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

WOW every one!! Things look amazing and K&R i sooooo want to get 2 of those shower curtains for the front entrance of my party!! 

So many exciting ideas coming together and actually having pictures helps to bring it to life mwahahaha


----------



## rexygirl

Found these at a local store which has been in business over 30 years and has never gotten rid of anything they don't sell hence these beauties from 1988-1989!! So excited!! They r even cooler in person


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great find...those are awesome


----------



## offmymeds

OMG Rexy , I LOVE those!! Damn, clowns are creepy


----------



## rexygirl

Haha the best part it was $1.95 this store rocks!! It has the best selection of ribbon too I can always find what I'm looking for last x mas I did my white tree in all black and red mainly snowflakes and found black ribbon with snowflakes!! Even the owner was surprised by that find!!


----------



## Nelyan

Haha, sorry for not mentioning about my popcorn-box earlier  I was ashamed to tell about it because it's still not too finished (the popcorn-sign is missing) and I can't post a picture yet. But don't worry, I have plenty of time to do that from this Friday to next weeks Sunday, because I have a week off just in time!  I promise to flood this forum once I get my stuff from "cut out/got materials"-stage to some more finished stages and go raid through my mom's linen closet and christmas-decorations.

I just bought the magician's long balloons and flexed my memory with making a balloon-puppy. My hubby got so exited (and cat too, she tried to eat it after I accidentally touched her with the balloon as I was tying it up) and wanted to fill all of them instantly and when I told him to leave them for our guests he murmured "Why are you the only one who get's to play" and showed me a sad face. I gave him one 

K&R, :O I'm out of words after reading all the posts between my last one and this one, but I saved a lot of them for inspiration, like the shower curtain, which is probably something I will copy to my invites (yes, I still haven't sent them D: but I've asked almost everyone I'm going to invite anyway, so these will be just the reminders). The webs and the covered sofas were also a good idea I could try to copy. And one of my friends notified me that there's a cheap blacklight-bulb in a hardware store near my school! (I think I've already spent my all of my small budget because I didn't keep track, cause I didn't want to stop buying stuff ) 

I think this will be the best Halloween party I've ever thrown, and I've thrown them for 8 times already! (since 5th grade <3)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just checking to see if anyone has any party's this weekend...hope everything goes great can't wait to see pics


----------



## rexygirl

My party is next weekend and I've been stalking the 10 day forecast I'm soo nervous it says rain in the am hopefully it's clear by 8 pm!! Send good weather vibes my way we have a very small rancher with no garage we r getting a tent but we r expecting around 50-70 ppl no where to put them inside haha!! (Freaking out!!)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Good vibes coming your way Rexygirl, your in the same miserable spot I was last week so I know what your putting yourself through  Just remember it will work out (even if it rains  ), you all have done an amazing job so just have fun. Hint: if the forecast doesn't clear just give in and get to decorating...trust me a cramped inside party will be more enjoyable than an over stressed and over worked hostess/party planner the night of the party. Sending you and everyone good thoughts, good weather and loads of fun  PS Don't forget pics


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I can't wait!! Im hoping for no rain as well. But mine is going to inside. But I would hate for anyone to worry about the weather. I wish everyone luck as well!! My party is also next weekend.


----------



## pumpkinpie

You need to take lots of pics HT, I am dying to see all your magic with the glow in the dark props  this is the only thing that sucks about having our party early....Actually it's got me already planning and grabbing things for 2013 lol  Yep hubby wants Harry Potter next year and I was lucky enough to grab a 18" owl for $17.50 on eBay (can't wait to get started, I warned him if I do HP I'm doing it right so he better plan on me making potions,books,pumpkins and candles from now till next Halloween  )


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pumpkinpie said:


> You need to take lots of pics HT, I am dying to see all your magic with the glow in the dark props  this is the only thing that sucks about having our party early....Actually it's got me already planning and grabbing things for 2013 lol  Yep hubby wants Harry Potter next year and I was lucky enough to grab a 18" owl for $17.50 on eBay (can't wait to get started, I warned him if I do HP I'm doing it right so he better plan on me making potions,books,pumpkins and candles from now till next Halloween  )



Agree with PP in wanting to see pics of the GID props, and your set up in general. I haven't done any work yet on GID or the ChromaDepth type effects Terra has done, but love the look in general. I know we have a number of parties coming up and am anxious to see how everyone's comes out and what you guys liked the best of your haunt.

PP, was just on Hedstorm's site and they did a Harry Potter theme one year. I'm sure there are tons of Haunt sites on this theme for inspiration but I did like the Dumbledorf's office a lot. Here's the link to the main site, check out the Haunts page and their Prop Instructions page for things related to that theme specifically. I laughed that you bought your owl already. It's so easy to be working on or finishing one theme and get sucked into another one. I have a few running themes myself.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome, thanks for the link that is amazing  Hahaha, yep he has been wanting to do HP for a long time so I figure why not. Plus side is Im wanting to do some updating to my decor so I figure this is a sure fire way to get him to let me get it done....I just love the English country decor. Truth be told I know thats his evil plan, he thinks he can turn my English dream home into a freaking Hogwarts School of Magic, LOL. Even last year he and the kiddo stole everyone of my spellbooks and carried them off for decorations (not for Halloween use either I might add,lol).


----------



## Nelyan

Damn Pumpkinpie, now I want to do a HP-party too, just because I love all the stuff you can create around it. Lately I've been getting a lot of halloween-theme-ideas like an "eternal expedition" where there would be different failed expedition-scenarios; like an Indiana Jones-styled temple with a lot of rubber snakes and hissing sounds from floor lever or an expedition group that has frozen alive or something like that. I fell asleep actually thinking about how to get a large skeleton submerged and then frozen and where would I place the huge ice-chunk with the frozen skeleton and would some of my winter-gear survive the freezing-process. 
I got a lot of other ideas too, but forgot them for now. Maybe I should write them up. I also wish I could throw parties with darker themes throughout the year  But I know that my birthday-party is going to be with an underwater-theme and I'm gonna have a pirate party too. You're never too old for a theme-party. (And that might be part of the reason I don't have a lot of friends anymore )

Oh yeah; my vacation started, which means I first have to clean up the house, then I can start decorating. (Actually doing something now - wrapping pringles-jars and filling them with small branches later - and took a small break to look at the forum.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Frozen Remains in "Block of Ice"*

Nelyan, I don't see why you couldn't create a "block of ice" out of some thin white framing material forming a 5-sided box essentially (bottom would be open to put in and take out your "frozen prop". Cover the frame in window film or clear vinyl fabric and spray it lightly in spots, and around the corners of the frame, more heavily, to cover the look of the frame with artificial snow. I know there are frosted sprays out there that you could use as well to make the ice look more translucent in spots. Whether you use it for an arctic theme or as a Ripley-type side show exhibit of some frozen remains of alien life forms, etc. you could re-use it for multiple themes.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I will be sure to take lots of pics. Im just hopeing I have enough black lights for everything to glow. Neylan im on vacation to


----------



## rexygirl

Alright so I'm pretty much having a complete meltdown the forecast is NOT looking good for r party next Sunday of course a freak tropical storm would head this way why not!!! So we r trying to let everyone know that we will have it the following weekend but we have a lot of people that made special arrangements to come ughhhh sorry just needed to vent!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Im sorry rexygirl! I hope your new plans turn out good!


----------



## Nelyan

Oh Rexygirl, I hope it will turn out fine. Maybe you could have a little party inside for those who made arrangements and can't move them? In Finland you won't even know if a wedding planned for midsummer will be on a nice, un-rainy day  Our teacher in our vocational school told us to prepare for any outside event well enough for it to face "possible vertical heavy rain and wind".
Halloweentrick, I hope you remembered to take a lot of pictures!
GhostOfSpookie, that is amazing, why didn't I think of a frame? I'd love to do one! Unfortunately I don't think there's any frosted sprays around here, I couldn't even find the rust-ones. :/ 

Today I'm trying to make my ticket-stand out of a flat cardboard box, I'll tell you the results in the evening


----------



## offmymeds

Oh Rexygirl, i'm so sorry to hear about the weather situation! Anyway you can round up some pop up canopy tents and add some plastic walls around them? Rent a big tent with the sides? I know that's expensive and I wouldnt be able to do that. Anyway you can wait until later on in the week to make that final decision? 

Sorry, I know this isn't much help, We will all pray to the weather gods that it happens for you this weekend!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nelyan said:


> GhostOfSpookie, that is amazing, why didn't I think of a frame? I'd love to do one! Unfortunately I don't think there's any frosted sprays around here, I couldn't even find the rust-ones. :/



@@Nelyan, I think there is something like this sold in your country. I did a search for "Finland frost spray" and this webpage from an Instructable tutorial came up where the directions said to frost the plexiglass. Take a look at the comment from DarkSelenia. I'd ask about it at either a craft store or paint/hardware store that carries spray paints. Too bad they didn't mention a product by name.


@@Rexygirl, sorry to hear about the rain date change. I hate October weather for planning anything outside but what can you do with Halloween at the end of the month. Hope you have good luck on the weather in your area on the new date. We are having rain right now and suppose to have 3 days of it! Yuck! Definitely a damper on the spirits as well as decorating the yard. We _were_ suppose to have a side gate installed today, which got cancelled this a.m., and our paver guys showed up to say it was raining too hard to work and then left. I'm not having a party this year but am still up in the air about what kind of yard I'll have by mid-next week for the ToTers. My plans keep getting scaled back. At least we aren't having snow like some areas at higher elevations. Hope your party food is such that you can be flexible about it.


----------



## LadySherry

Ok now I am starting to PANIC. Get the call last night from my aunt who was coming done this week to help with the party on Saturday. Clean the house and sew and a few things that I put off since I knew she was coming. Now she is NOT coming due to a schedule conflict her husband caused. Holy crap the list of things of things I had her doing now I have to do and there is no time budgeted for it. I have no idea how I am going to pull this off and then the guests are not rsvping. so I might be doing all this for nothing. The game boothes are not done the indoor decor is not done most of the outdoor decor is not done. The haunted house is done with the exception on one room. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I need a big hug from all of you to keep me going.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HUGS, Lady Sherry!!! Nothing like last minute changes and glitches to send us into panic mode but always too little time to worry much about it. Any girlfriends or teenage kids of friends who might be able to step in? Offer to serve them lunch or dinner if it helps while you are working on projects.

If you haven't been able to firm up your guest list by now, I'd be on the phone today calling as many as you can saying you need to get a head count for food. Keep the conversations short or you'll spend time on the phone you don't really have, like "Hi, kind of rushing around right now but I need to ask a quick question of you guys...I'm buying food tomorrow for the party and need to get a head count. Will you be coming this Saturday?" If you get a Not Sure, ask if they can call you back by tomorrow (firm date). I would not do this by email. Keep it personal. Saying you're buying food kind of guilts them into answering you one way or the other now. And if they say yes, they'll be more unlikely to change their mind if they are on the fence. Getting a reasonable head count will guide in you in how much you need to get done with the other things for your party and prioritize what will give you the most bang for the time remaining.

Good luck.


----------



## offmymeds

Ok, first thing...........Big Squeeze!!!! Now, it's going to be alright!! Only you don't know what's not done!! Simplify as much as you can. Concentrate on the area where everyone will be hanging out the most. You have some great stuff and it will look awesome. Not sure what you have planned for food but keep it simple! Set up a table and put out some very easy games. Everyone will have fun, some food, drinks and easy games and great decor. You are going to have to relax and stop stressing out cause youre making me more nervous!! LOL. 

Hang in there sweetie and just get done with what you can and the rest will take care of itself!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Take a deep breath girls and hugs all around. I agree with Spookie never hurts to call...

Sucks your Aunt isn't able to make it in but you can do it. I had hopes of tons of help and just like you I had a ton of unfinished projects including all 3 game booths ( sadly my last 2 days it was just me doing everything outside if about 2 hours free labor) but in the end I cut the fat and only focused on the have to(s). Just remember not everything is absolutely necessary...focus on your games and the have to props. Your party will b amazing, you have done an amazing job so don't let this little stuff get you down...

@Naylan, if you can't get the spray snow maybe you can use white paint or even spackle...just stipple it on along the edges so it looks like snow/frost, then spray Pam (oil) on the inside of the box and stick celephane on it...this will help make it look like ice


----------



## bettyboop

take a big breath!! no one will know what isn't done if you don't tell them. then just enjoy what is done the night of the party!!


----------



## Paint It Black

I think I ALWAYS feel that same panic before a party I am throwing. I never feel I can get it all done. And, the last time I did admit it and asked for help from the rest of the family. There is also usually something that doesn't go right, but the guests always have a great time anyway! Please don't sweat some of the stuff you don't get done, and have a great time with the people you wanted to have around you for the celebration. 

Maybe also take time afterward to note some of the things you'd like to do differently for the next time.


----------



## pumpkinpie

My husband thinks I'm totally crazy but this just justifies my craziness (our party was the 13th and I've already started 2013s to do list,lol) funny how every year I start earlier and yet I always need more time 

Good luck everyone...rain or shine...props or no props...your guests will b amazed with all your talent and hard work and you will have a great party


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Here's a big hug for you ladysherry!!  I wish you the best of luck. Don't stress out over and do the best you can.


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

Big hugs to everyone and im sending you love and light. I hope the rains stay away and everything that needs to get done gets done. I agree with BettyBoop, if people dont know what there was meant to be then it doesnt matter if some things are missing! Good luck guys xoxo


----------



## LadySherry

Thank you all. I feel your love.


----------



## rexygirl

Thanks to everyone!! We r trying to still have it for this Sunday we r renting a 20' by 40' tent it may have a muddy floor if there's too much rain but we were really getting bummed that soo many people wouldn't b able to make the rain date!! They keep changing their minds on the heavy rain either hitting Sunday or Monday fingers crossed its Monday haha!!either way I'm coming to terms with it and it is what it is! We will all b packed liked sardines in my house whatevs!!


----------



## Nelyan

Oh no guys, I meant that I haven't seen frosting/rusting-sprays in this TOWN, or at least ones didn't pop into my sight when I last time visited a hardware store. There's an other, huge hardware-store nearby, but I've never had the courage to go in, it looks more like an abandoned warehouse with some rusty old cars in front of it . I'm sure I could find some, at least in the next city, but I'm running out of my (almost imaginary) budget to buy anything new! D: But thanks for the 'ibles-tutorial and tips!

I don't even know what to serve! I know the popcorn for sure, and already bought 3 bags of microwaveable kind (and have an unopened bag of corn, but that's always so messy and slow), and I am going to buy some more, but what else? Some Sprite mixed up with cranberry/pear-juice and coca-cola? I'd also like to bake some bat-shaped cookies and brownies, I have one bag of goldfish-crackers, but then what? Some mini-donuts for air-dunking? Should I serve candy?

I haven't even bought the fabric for my skirt yet! Thankfully I have the make-up, hair and the top figured out. I'm gonna be a creepy burlesque-woman  I have a lot of thing I would like my hubby to wear, but when he realized he'd have to order the bald cap online for his hitman-costume, he refused to wear anything.

I can't show how much I'm actually panicking to get the game booths ready in time, because then my hubby will get cranky and call it off  But a *big hug* to all of you, venting here has helped me keep my nerves at ease!

@LadySherry, try to finish the ones that you absolutely want to have, they'll make up for the ones you have to let go if you don't have enough time, but I bet you can do it! One at the time  Maybe leave the one room without decor as a "resting-place" or shut it out from the party?

And now I'll go and face my fears: first dentist in three years D:


----------



## LadySherry

Here is the saying for this week......"You only fail when you quit". 
So I shall not quit.


----------



## coldice371

Another video we just finished to play outside our haunt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taz__nII5uM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rexygirl

So looks like we r definitely getting rain for r party  but we r trying to make the best of it we cut 2 games (just no room) and moved the rest inside r Florida room which leaks so Should b interesting lol our backyard gets pretty muddy right near r house so my hubby built a makeshift walkway which will hopefully lead to the tent that is gettin set up today fingers crossed gonna try to get some pics and video tomorrow while its dry to put up hey makin lemonade out of these lemons!


----------



## LadySherry

rexygirl said:


> So looks like we r definitely getting rain for r party  but we r trying to make the best of it we cut 2 games (just no room) and moved the rest inside r Florida room which leaks so Should b interesting lol our backyard gets pretty muddy right near r house so my hubby built a makeshift walkway which will hopefully lead to the tent that is gettin set up today fingers crossed gonna try to get some pics and video tomorrow while its dry to put up hey makin lemonade out of these lemons!


Hang in there. Gonna be some great lemonade. 
I am going to Home Depot today to buy some tarps so I can seal off the carport where the games are going to be. Temps are dropping the day of the party. I still am hoping that it will wait a day to do that. Weathercasters please be wrong. (fingers crossed)

Good luck everyone this weekend. Happy Haunting!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Sounds like a plan Rexygirl! Good luck, i know it will all work out!! 

I bought a fire pit on clearence, looks like we might have to use it! 

Good Luck 27th parties!!!!! I'm going back and forth between nerves and excitetment!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I feel so bad everyone is suffering the same fate as we did...just remember it will be fun and it will be fabulous  Don't stress the small stuff....everyone will be amazed with the evening you have taken time to create...

So relax, enjoy your party and TAKE PICTURES!!!!!

And don't stay up late cause we expect some uploading on Sunday morning...okay you can go to church but then u best b at the computer,lol


----------



## rexygirl

Omg they r nick naming this the frankenstorm!! Haha


----------



## moonwitchkitty

its because it is supposed to hit right before Halloween


----------



## Nelyan

WHAT'S HAPPENING!?








FIRST SNOW! It fell last night and still hasn't melted away! :O Usually we get snow that stays like in late December, some in Nov. There goes my autumn-leaf - and twig-decorations.


----------



## offmymeds

Ok, I'm not complaining about the weather turning a little chilly here in Texas!! SNOW? I would just cry!!


----------



## LadySherry

Snow is good when around Christmas not Halloween.
BTW I got the haunted house done last night. Lighting and music are ready to go. Now after work, the game area has to get done. Tomorrow house cleaning and table setting and outside decor. I need to get the tightrope walker up she is just sitting there looking at me. Then if time for refining then I will do that. No work to be done after 6pm tomorrow. Party at 7pm. Tarping off gaming area (carport)due to chilling weather.


----------



## sweetiejen

Hello!
I've been stalking this thread since August when I decided to throw a Carnevil-themed Halloween party this year. I wanted to thank you all for your inspiration and great ideas. I'm, unfortunately, not as creatively inclined as many of you are and was not able to build awesome ticket booths, props, game booths, etc. I had to go cheap and easy, especially since I had a second child in late July and free time was scarce! But I had so much fun reading this thread and our party was a hit. Only a few people dressed in theme, but I got so many compliments on the decorations and food table. Our party was last Saturday and I thought I'd sign up and share some photos with you all!
























My DIY fortune teller. I only bought the crystal ball and I had/made the rest. My favorite prop!
















We had an actual tarot card reader at the party!
























Tempt Your Fate (only a handful of people got into this game, which really bummed me out! I was so looking forward to it!)








































My daughter was a little Cotton Candy Girl! I made her costume from scratch and she loved it. She's a huge Halloween fan like her mama. 








She loved this clown skelly!








My daughter and her Aunt, a Bearded Lady








Me, as a Snake Charmer. I could not figure out a costume that I liked so this was a last minute decision. I didn't like any of the clown costumes I found!








My best friend, a Zombie Clown








My in-laws, a Ringmaster and a Gypsy








My other best friend was a Gypsy, and myself


I can't wait until next year's party! I'm already trying to come up with a new theme... 
Good luck with the rest of everyone's parties!


----------



## LadySherry

Nicely done SJ. I am going to steal the idea of red and white streamers in doorway idea. 
Welcome to the forum officially


----------



## sweetiejen

LadySherry said:


> Nicely done SJ. I am going to steal the idea of red and white streamers in doorway idea.
> Welcome to the forum officially


Thank you! Feel free!
Loved seeing all of your ideas throughout the months


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your pics look AMAZING!!! Looks like a lot of fun and BTW love the win a goldfish...too cute


----------



## sweetiejen

pumpkinpie said:


> Your pics look AMAZING!!! Looks like a lot of fun and BTW love the win a goldfish...too cute


Thanks so much! All your stuff looks phenomenal! I wish I had that kind of talent but I can barely put together a bookshelf, lol.
I wanted to dress up the fish tank with a little something because it was an eyesore, so that quick print out worked!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you  And don't sell yourself short, you did a great job...let alone with a newborn...most of us have had to spend every waking minute since July just to be ready...you did a tremendous job


----------



## Nelyan

Wow, sweetiejen, your party looks nice, I wish I could change my costume to a snake charmer :< I'm jealous! (And to look that fit after 2 kids... ;O) I laughed out loud at the goldfish-thing, did any of your guest want one? 

And all this snow and the mounds of christmas-decorations my mom gave me 2 days ago (she accidentally put the lights on the bottom, so I had to go through them all), made me have a tingling christmas-spirit, inferring with my halloween-mood, though I've been painting my props all day. I 'officially' put up the first thing today: my triangle-garland made from white and black garbage bags cut in triangles  It looks too good for something so cheap. Maybe I'll finally post some pics tomorrow, now that most of them are finished and I'm putting them in their right places instead of just pushing them all to the corner.

Oh, and I have a question for you guys: What do you do with your props after Halloween? Do you throw them away? Sell them if made with care and expensive materials? Store them, even though you're gonna have a different theme next year?


----------



## LadySherry

I store them never know when you might need them. Willing to take any you want to throw away. LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm storing mine, figure after all that work we will revisit it in 2014 or 2015...and awesome idea on the trash bag flag banners...can't wait to see pics


----------



## sweetiejen

Thank you pumpkinpie and Nelyan! I worked my butt off to lose 7lbs before the party so I could fit into my costume  Diet has gone out the window since though! LOL

Can't wait to see the rest of everyone's party pics for this weekend!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just a quick fly into this thread (really need to spend some time after halloween looking at so many threads and posts that I haven't read or seen), but wanted to send a quick " Nice Job!" out to Sweetjen on your party. And wow what a snake charmer you were! I liked your creative signage from the goldfish to the fortune teller and how you set up your areas. Your little one is adorable. It's so nice to see everyone at your parties all decked out in costume and enjoying themselves.


----------



## chinclub

Sweetiejen, your pictures were great! It looked like such a fun party. Great job with all of the decorations. I loved the skelly clown on the horse!


----------



## sweetiejen

Thank you, Spookie and chinclub!! That means a lot coming from such talented and creative people such as yourselves!!


----------



## Trinity1

SweetieJen you did an awesome job with your set up!!! I thought everything looked great! Love the idea of having a real fortune teller there.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Sweetiejen your party looks like it was a blast!! Welcome to the forum!
Nelyan im am so sorry about the snow, I had to deal with the same thing last year!  I wish you all the best of luck!!!
Now it's time to rock and roll!!!!! Be baaaaack soon!!!!


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

Wow SweetieJen you did an amazing job at everything!! Looked really good and the costumes were awesome too. Some great ideas


----------



## LadySherry

Ok party went off without a hitch but too tired to post any pics. I am sleeping in tomorrow. Others in house have been threatened if they wake me.


----------



## pumpkinpie

So glad it went well LadySherry, sleep well...can't wait to see everyone's pics


----------



## dixiemama

We did this theme last year. It went over really well. We also used our back yard as well as indoors. We turned our trampoline into a big top using rolls of plastic table cloths and lit inside with a disco ball. We hung large bulb christmas lights across the yard to look like a midway, and had a half shredded torso on a trapese rope above the dance floor. We did several booths made from large cardboard boxes, covered and painted (ticket booth manned by creepy clown, one with a crazy mutant selling body parts on plates like a vendor and that looked like a nursery with Devlin, one of my zombie babies inside). I got most of my ideas from here so it looks like many people have used them too with great success! I love your ideas, hope they all turned out like you hoped! 

--Dixiemama


----------



## offmymeds

Sweetie, you did an amazing job!! The costume for your daughter was just adorable!!!! And welcome to the forum. 
Ladysherry, i did the same thing yesterday. I think I slept most of the day. 

Here's a few pics.


----------



## LadySherry

Everything looks great OMM.
I have a round two tomorrow. Boy Scout troop from Forney is hosting their awards ceremony at my house. Then the tear down begins hopefully. Then next year planning starts.

and yes I took a 3 hour nap yesterday. Just plain wore out but everything done and everyone had fun so it was worth it.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything looked amazing OMM and everyone looks like they had a blast  Loved the pics of you and hubby...too cute...and I assume the over the top bearded lady has to be mom (she's awesome). So glad you all had a great party 

And LS we still need pics lol


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Ladysherry and pumpkin! 

I got lots of compliments and I think everyone had a good time, they seemed too anyway! And yes, the Bearded Lady is Mom. I didn't get to take near as many pictures as i wanted but my Mom and best friend took a lot so I hope I get some of those. I think the total count was around 28. I was very impressed with everyone's costumes. 
One of my guest brought me a Skull with vodka in it. I've always wanted one but could never afford it! And they brought tons of food, which i never ask them to they just bring stuff (so nice) someone brought chocolate coverd banana's and they looked GROSS!!! like big fat turds on a plate, i think only one was eaten!LOL 
Good thing i bought that fire pit!! It was COLD!! and of course the hubs would not let me close the garage door so i stayed inside most of the night, i did go out several times with jello shots and patron shots and stood by the fire for a while, but not long..i hate the cold. 

sorry the long post


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Wow OMM! Looks like you had a blast! your decor and props look great! I will post some pics very soon.
Ladysherry can't wait to see yours to!
Im sad its over :-( but we had a blast!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks HT!! Can't wait to see yours and LadySherrys pics!!!!


----------



## Nelyan

Wow, OMM! Great job! How on earth did you have time to round up so much clown-stuff?
I've been putting things up and cleaned up the house (there's 7 bags of trash by the door, going out asap), and it really starts to look like something. Also our poor cat is freaking out slightly as we suddenly moved plenty of stuff around and even took out the cardboard-box she's been using as her napping place. (The mighty queen is not happy.) My party might not be as great as yours have been, but I try to match you guys at some level  
I have one problem though; the lights in my marquee-letters are way too bright and the other set of lights (that would have been yellowish) were too close to each other. How can I dim them up? D:


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Nelyan are your lights colored? If not maybe you can paint them with just some spray paint. Red, yellow and blue maybe?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I wouldn't stress much on the lights, you always see marquee signs with burned out or mismatched lights...I actually like the distressed look myself and purposely left lights burned out and added birds nest. Also as for brightness, mine were very bright but in a dark room they worked perfect...but you could always drape some creepy cloth or better yet cobwebs over them (maybe do some webs creeping from the wall behind them to something just in front of them...thin them out so you can still see the letters but this placement will help with realism...then add a few little spiders of course, lol).


----------



## Nelyan

I don't know if I could paint them, they are like the smallest possible lights. Maybe I'll take a pic. But the cobwebs sound like a good idea. I still need to figure out a good way to make the webbing-stuff look realistic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Your party looks like it was a lot of fun OMM, fun costumes as well! Love that your mom really got into the spirit as well--can't imagine my mom dressing up, your mom's really cool. Everything looks great in the photos. I particularly loved your sideshow exhibits. What kind of props did you have set up outside? I'm not a fan of cold weather either especially after getting the flu after one halloween that took me weeks it seems to get over. I'll stay tuned for any additional photos you post. So happy for you that it was a success.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nelyan, I would be careful painting over bulbs, especially those that are particularly bright. My concern would be that they could overheat and blow out or even start a fire if near something. There was a recent post/thread from someone who covered their light strand (think it might have even been LEDs not regular lights) and the strand overheated and the wires started to melt. If you can't change out the light strand I would just use as is.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Webbing is tricky, just work with smaller pieces and stretch the heck out of it...use straight pins (for sewing) to secure them to the wall. The pins leave smaller holes than tacks plus you can bend the pin giving extra support and yet being almost invisible


----------



## offmymeds

Nelyan, i've been gathering for over a year. 

Thanks GOS, these were my outdoor decorations....


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, that is what I do - collect items over time for each theme. This year for instance, I went to lots of rummage sales and bought "pirate" clothes and nautical looking pieces for my "Shipwreck Cove." Also, like you, I tried to make one or two props every month. I don't really do that for time management purposes - just like to work on the projects, so I do!


----------



## offmymeds

I know, sometimes, i think it's the thrill of the hunt!! And I stay in my garage most of the time on the weekends making stuff so i don't have to be in the house! LOL


----------



## KimandRob

WOW OMM everything looked amazing!!! Your hard work definitely paid off-looks look it was a ton of fun!!!!

I'm so glad I didn't take everything down from our party (really all we did was take down curtains from our maze and move some clowns outside for trick or treaters) because now it looks like Halloween night, we will be having several families come over that want to trick or treat with us!!! One more chance to show off our cool stuff ha-even though they came to the party, they thought we would be the best place to celebrate Halloween  I'm honored.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> OMM, that is what I do - collect items over time for each theme. This year for instance, I went to lots of rummage sales and bought "pirate" clothes and nautical looking pieces for my "Shipwreck Cove." Also, like you, I tried to make one or two props every month. I don't really do that for time management purposes - just like to work on the projects, so I do!


I haven't looked too hard in my area, but for the most part haven't seen great yard sales for halloween stuff here. But I do look throughout the year for items at Goodwill etc for example. I also collect for numerous themes all at the same time. Sometimes I think it would be better to focus all my efforts on one theme at a time and then pair down after that haunt, but then I will see something that sparks an idea and I'm off thinking what I can do with it. 

Don't know how it is for you guys but I never know when I'll be able to shop for this stuff so the fly-by-your-pants approach is how I find halloween items pretty much with the exception of some larger items that will be planned purchases. I kind of like this method of "theme" building because I never feel rushed or pressured to pick up something and I just buy things that really seem to work for me and that I end up loving for the most part. I guess this collecting phase is part of my creative process and I do enjoy it especially when it all starts to get put together in to a prop.

I just used a coupon today at a local Spirit to pick up another gorilla full head mask and hands set, so it never ends I guess. I still need to pick up a wig for my magician prop but figure it's not a real popular style so hope it will be there on the 1st for their 50% off sale. My store was pretty picked over already on props and some accesories.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hey guys! So here are a few pictures. Sadly none of the pictures of the props taken under the blacklight turned out good they were all blurry. So here are a few not very many prop pics. I am of course the scary clown  I had a blast no one knew who i was until i spoke. My sisters are in the two pictures.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything looks GREAT HT...and I love your costume it came out great  looks like you all had a blast


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Fun pics HalloweenTrick! Your popcorn cart looks super and I like your ticket booth a lot as well. Too bad about the blacklight photos. Would have like to have seen those. Was that a dot room entrance I see in one of the photos? Looks like everyone was having a good time and their costumes were fun too. 

It's fun to see how kids come dressed when ToTing but I probably enjoy the adults in costumes at parties even more.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks alot guys!! My legs are still sore from dancing all nite!! 
GOS I wish I would have made a dot entrance but it's just two cloth panels I hung up they turned out really nice. Wish I would've made more.


----------



## stagepunk5

This whole thread has been such an inspiration for my first yard haunt. I bought my house two years ago, had to work the graveyard shift last year, so this is the first year I've been able to go all out with decorations and able to throw a party. I promise to take a ton of pictures and share them. I do have a couple to share now... 








Here's Teddy. Bought him at a thrift store, got the jester costume in the same place. Attached the knife. Did a little eye surgery. He's got a strand of little, red LED lights running through his head and they're bunched in the front under two spray painted plastic shot glasses (had it laying around). It doesn't look like much in the light but when things go dark and those LED lights are fading up and down... It's pretty creepy.








Free Candy sign. It's foam board, LED xmas lights attached (battery operated! It's great!). The hardest part was painting the lettering. We might "break" a couple more bulbs to get more of a creepy effect.


----------



## stagepunk5

One of my clown dummies. PVC skeleton stuffed with packaging paper and plastic bags. I ended up spray painting the foam under his mask and added some eye balls. I was going to give him a neck of some sort but decided to just make him a creepy humpbacked clown instead. 








More clown dummies. I'm storing them all in the backyard until we get things situated. We have a lot of kids in the neighborhood that like to take things that don't belong to them. At least for now, my german shepherd can scare away any unwanted attention.








My favorite dummy I've made so far. Bought the horse at a thrift store for $5. 

We'll be finishing up decorations tomorrow. I'll get on here and post more pics tomorrow. I also have a knife board where the assistant has been knifed, a circus cage filled with injured animals, a bloody duck pond, a giant jack in the box that I get to pop out of, and one of the halloween stores in town made the mistake of showing me an animatronic clown for $50. Brought him home today. I also made a cocooned spider web victim that I'm going to attach cotton candy to, we're closing off the carport by using painter's canvas sheet that's painted with the traditional circus stripes, we'll have crepe paper, fog machine, light up balloons and if all goes well... balloons filled with fake blood. As far as the menu goes, we will be doing hot dogs and funnel cakes among other things. Will keep you all updated! Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

WOW it all looks great StagePunk5!!! Cant wait to see more...... and WELCOME!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great job SP5, everything looks perfect. And I agree that baby clown is pretty awesome  Nice touch on the teddy too, those red eyes would creep me out too. Can't wait to see everything set up, have fun


----------



## offmymeds

HT!! I love your stuff, it turned out great and your costume was awesome! Very "IT". The cotton candy guy, just awesome and I LOLVE the popcorn machine!! 
Everything came together so nice!! and your guest all looked great! I wished we would have danced!!! I did a few to participate in the SCARYOKE, wasy more than last year! Congrats, look like it was a great party! 

Wow, SP5, love all your clowns. Glad you didn't add the neck on that one, he looks very creepy without it. and I love the one on the horse!! Thanks for sharing and can't wait to see more!


----------



## LadySherry

Wow those pics look great. I love this year's theme. So many different directions everyone took.


----------



## LadySherry

Just got an email from the scoutmaster. He decided to invite the other scouts in the area to tonights party. (Thanks for asking, not) the count just went from 77 to 105. and that is only the ones that RSVP'd. I am past nervous on my way to panicking. Please send all energies my way gonna need it.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That is defenetly a huge compliment that the scoutmaster is so impressed with your displays to want to bring everyone he knows....that's got to feel good  Now get busy girl, you are going to wear your little fanny out,lol. Hope you all have a great time and that someway somehow you manage to steal some nappy time for recouping...Have fun!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks everyone!!
ladysherry good luck!! That is so awesome though!
Love your props SP5!


----------



## offmymeds

Oh MY!! Good luck Ladysherry..........Did he volunteer extra help as well?? LOL
They will all be blown away by your suff!! 
ummmmmm, where's your pics????? JK, I know you are super busy right now, i can wait........tap,tap tap


----------



## MagicalHalloween

This turned out amazing! Wow, I can tell how much work you put a ton and ton of work into this. 

Love that clown holding the cotton candy.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thank you magicalhalloween!!


----------



## KimandRob

well this is awful quality video...but you can get an idea of our maze anyway


----------



## KimandRob

And stagepunk and Halloween Trick your stuff is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Kim and rob your maze looked great!


----------



## rexygirl

A few quick pics r party was super fun for the few people that did come. Sandy kinda ruined r turnout everyone was soo afraid to leave their houses buy me and the hubby decided no more parties we just can't take the stress and all the work for no one to show!! We rented a huge tent and like 10 people went in it ahhhh any who ill try to get more up but here's what I have I'm the one in the blue wig (evil ringmaster)


----------



## LadySherry

Well I made it thru last night. 120 total scouts with parents. I took pics of the haunt and will be posting tomorrow or Friday. Patience my dears. Home computer is toast so have to post from work.


----------



## sweetiejen

Thanks again, everyone! 
WOW, look at all these awesome parties! Great pics! I love all the dummy props!


----------



## TWISTEDUK

I just like to say thank to pumpkinpie for starting this amazing thread and everyone who has contributed to it. It been a wealth of knowledge , idea and inspiration.
Here a few pic from my party


----------



## rexygirl

Amazing pics twisted uk everything and everyone looks great!!


----------



## chinclub

Twisteduk your party looks amazing! I love all of the decorations. Your kitchen is my favorite room.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those pics loom amazing Twisted....Everyone's stuff is amazing!!!!! You all (and Pinterest   ) have defenetly made this year a hit. So many amazing people on this thread and I am so fortunate to have been able to collaborate with you all. As I've said before not only are you all amazingly talented and inventive but incredibly sweet and encouraging, you all are awesome  Can't wait to see what you do next year...and to the few of you that take a break for those other holidays, well...I guess we'll see you in January,lol. Can't wait to see those pics LadyS


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Twisteduk wow!!! Everything looks so awesome. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Nelyan

I'm speechless with rexygirl's and twisteduk's parties! 
My party is tomorrow! I had time to do only 2 games, the ball-toss and the dart-game/tempt your fate (If someone could give me a good and a budget-friendly idea for the bad fates), and only 9 RSVP'd and I got closer to 30 toys and other prizes to give out. Any ideas how I should hand them out? I want them all gone. I also printed out some game-tickets, but don't know how to get them to work...

I'm stressing out so much because 1. I haven't had any time to clean up the house and 2. I fear the party will look cool but be lame, cause what fun can a young adult do without alcohol (I'm not serving any, because they all need to drive all the way here and I want them to be able to drive back home when the party's over) D:


----------



## pumpkinpie

I filled little plastic cups with lids (couple $'s with stuff I already had...apple cider vinegar, lemon juice, hot sauce, pickle juice, tuna juice (no, but I really wanted to  ),whiskey, tequila, schnapps,etc) everyone loves this game and no one has ever turned down a bad fate 

If you have kids coming keep your fates seperate so they don't get any alcohol  Good fate/toys could b anything from shot glasses/spider rings/candy anything will do just check your local $store or discount store...glow in the dark bracelets usually come 5 for $1 that might be fun 

K just read the part about no alcohol...don't worry u don't need it  you will b surprised just how much fun acting like kids again can be...our friends love it either way...you could even put silly tasks in the bad fates...singing, dancing, etc. but I go for gross out drinks everybody loves them  as for the house clean what you can and then just turn the lights down, lol good luck have fun


----------



## LadySherry

Here are some of the pics


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look awesome, especially the last one...so creepy  Glad it went well...120 people...not sure I would be awake yet,lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Nice pics ladysherry!!


----------



## LadySherry




----------



## pumpkinpie

Love your caged animals...what did you have...the cages turned out great 
And love the bone game....


----------



## pumpkinpie

And omg what is eating that baby doll,lol


----------



## LadySherry




----------



## LadySherry

pumpkinpie said:


> And omg what is eating that baby doll,lol


a pelican (inside joke between my aunt and me)


----------



## LadySherry

I will post more later. Better get some work done before boss catches me.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, everything looks great, you defenetly worked your tail off  Hopefully I can build some more props before we do it again (2014?). I wanted so bad to open up the garage for the trick or treaters last night but my pup (13yr old) has been sick the last couple days so and with hubby working I just didn't get to do it  

Funny thing is my hubby, who never talks about Halloween, is already telling me to make sure I pack everything carefully so we can do it again. He was even upset he couldn't dress up and open up the carnival last night...and to top it off he already put in a request for 2013 theme and costumes  I think he really enjoyed himself this year (plus having everyone at work tell him how amazing we are didn't hurt,lol) he even started talking about a NBC Christmas party one year (I don't think he knows what he's starting lol)


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Great stuff ladysherry!! Love the cages!


----------



## LadySherry




----------



## LadySherry




----------



## LadySherry

This is the last of them.


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! Everything turned out amazing ladysherry!!! Looks like they all had a great time! I'm going to have to look at the pics 2 or 3 times to see it all again! Love it! You did an outstanding job!! 

Twisted, your stuff will always just blow me away! Amazing!! 

Pumpkin, you are so lucky your Hubby is into it. Mine was PO'ed cause he couldn't park in the driveway and he came out twice all night and last time was only because our friends brought their granddaughter over. 

We did open the garage for the TOT'ers and they had a ball! We got so many compliments and people were taking pictures like crazy! I loved it! It's the first time I've ever been outside when they come, I usually just answer the door. It was so much fun! 
I moved some of the props from inside to the garage, it was very crowded but worth it! 

And I would like to Thank You to for starting this thread and for everyone who posted, it's been a hellava ride!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Sad day here in Missouri....I'm taking down my decorations :*( even my son came in and said "Noooooooo" but on the bright side my Christmas trees are real easy to grab when I'm shoving this stuff in the attic


----------



## rexygirl

Few more pics my sideshow freaks and tight rope walkers in the front yard also a pic of my cupcake bouquet to look like popcorn and my curiosities cabinet


----------



## emergencyfan

Okay, I give, how did you get the tight rope walkers to stay vertical?



rexygirl said:


> Few more pics my sideshow freaks and tight rope walkers in the front yard also a pic of my cupcake bouquet to look like popcorn and my curiosities cabinet


----------



## rexygirl

Hahaha Halloween magic no all credit given to the hubs on this one and I have no idea so he said he would answer


----------



## KenVP

Our tight rope walkers were done via 1 1/2" PVC pipe. I drove a 2' long section into the ground on each end with like 4" above grade. I then attached via 2 bolt s on each pole a 8' stick of same PVC to each of those PVC poles in the ground. I drilled 2 holes in each pole one on top of each pole and one about 3' off the ground. I attached some 3/4 rope thru the lower hole on one pole stretched it over to the other side and tied it off to a turn bolt (double eye bolt that threads in or out to tighten or loosen) I then did my top line with braided fishing line NOT mono as mono would show with lights. I then zip tied the skeletons to the top line, drilled a small hole in each of their feet and zipped them to the bottom main line. That's it!!! NOTE drive your poles in on a slight backward angle so when they are loaded with weight they will land up straight up and down. Both lines have a turn bolt to pull each line tight those were attached to the poles via zip ties. Hope this helps. Remember NO mono only thin braided fishing line or you will see the top line.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome pics Rexy...and really three tight rope walkers...dang that hubby of yours really is a show off, LOL and AWESOME job are the posters, love the paintings


----------



## KenVP

I will post up some pics of my tombstones tomorrow as well


----------



## rexygirl

Thanks I wish I got good pics of all the posters which I can't take credit for I took inspiration from deviant art and then painted only a few we're true Rexy originals


----------



## KenVP

If anyone is on Facebook and interested I run a prop builders/ Halloween group here's the link,, would be great to have even more Halloween forum members there.. https://www.facebook.com/groups/495320037145822/


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

Hey KenVP, i'll definitely look at the facebook page and love the tightrope walkers!!!


----------



## emergencyfan

The only thing I can think of is that you had a second wire running overhead to hang them from...then maybe hotglued the feet?  Getting three of them lined up at the right heights would have been a little tricky, great job!




rexygirl said:


> Hahaha Halloween magic no all credit given to the hubs on this one and I have no idea so he said he would answer


----------



## rexygirl

Emergency fan look a few posts up my hubby kenvp posted how he did it but yes that's the general idea they r hung from above


----------



## Tannasgach

WOW Guys, just WOW!!! You all have done a phenomenal job with this theme! I had to restrict myself from coming in here cause with planning two theme parties already for this year, I couldn't have my mind spinning with ideas for next year's theme, lol. I have a lot of catching up to do but by just browsing through the pictures, I'm already inspired by tons of ideas.


----------



## coldice371

All the stuff I am seeing on here is amazing! I hope to have pics up soon with all of our stuff but we get one more night of halloween with Christie postponing Halloween until Monday!


----------



## chinclub

LadySherry, great pictures. I love the skelly in the tutu!

rexygirl, I loved your too. It is so neat how you have the skellies tightroping.


All of my decorations are put up now too, but I have set up my Christmas tree. No decorations on it yet, but it helps fill the Halloween void.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Hahaha, my trees are about to go up...this house is too bare 

And I can't believe I didn't notice that tutu...it's too too cute LS


----------



## LadySherry

Thank you. The tutu was a 25 cent garage sale find. Immediately thought about my tightrope walker. Then giggled when I put it on the skellie


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, lots of new pics since the last time I posted. I'll have to come back with my specific comments but I have to say you guys all put on some fantastic carnival theme parties this year. Congrats on wowing everyone. 

Right now I don't think I'll do a combo party/haunt for next year, just a haunt theme, because I think it will be just too much for me; but I do plan to continue with the carnival/circus theme and use a number of terrific ideas from here for props and scenery. When I get some things in the works I'll start posting about stuff. In the meantime I just picked up some items from CVS that I think will be fun carnival props, the 28-inch Animated Zombies, that are on 75% off clearance right now for only $5 each. Here's a link to my post under the Shopping thread I just made talking about them, "The Amazing Zombinis". If anyone likes this idea and wants to come up with something similar for their carnival next year, now is the time to hunt down these little guys before CVS pulls them for the year. Xmas is fast filling their shelves so I'm guessing by Friday or this weekend everything will be taken down.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

The amazing zombinis sound awesome GOS. Please post some pics when you finish them!

I just wanted to say to everyone i had a blast doing this theme. I always have that feeling though i could've done more or wish i did. Thanks to everyone and there great ideas!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Nelyan how did your party go?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Working on a zombie elephant and a ferris wheel for next season right now..Halloween never ends !


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Im right there with you blade to me Halloween never ends. I just can't wait for next year! What is everyone's plans? Im thinking of doing a voodoo theme next year im still not quite sure. Make sure you post some pics blade can't wait to see you projects!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Will take some soon, things are just starting to get laid out and formed up. 

Here is a mask I customized into a killer klown one :


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love it blade! I know that I will have to do this theme again one year.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

i just keep doing it..there is so much to do and improve and the fun never ends.  I have a werewolf ringmaster to outfit still and a 9' Klownzilla as well..so far i just have his head :


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the mask, can't wait to see the new builds Blade...that zombie elephant will surly be amazing  As for our plans HT, we have ran the gammit. Originally we were supposed to do Scary Tales this year ...but with CarnEVIL it was bumped to 2013. Then I decided Zombie/Voodoo on the Bayou but alas the hubby said no he wanted Harry Potter. 

He doesn't know it yet but my secret plan is to do Deathly Hallows for Our Halloween party and maybe sneaking in a Walking Dead Premier Party the week before 

Got some really cool plans for the HP party...hopefully it all comes together


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin im a big fan of HP to. I hope you keep us updated on your plans and ideas. Im aiming for the voodoo theme. Hope I can come up with some cool ideas.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's my pinterest board for voodoo..hope you find something you like, I was going for a more realistic feel

http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-voodoo-on-the-bayou/


----------



## pumpkinpie

As for mine, I will  I got my Mandrake made a while ago, picked up an awesom 18" owl and 4 flame lamps. I plane on making tons of floating candles and JOL as well as spell books and potions. My big props planned for the year are some full size Dementors a haunted book case and a peppers ghost (Sirius Black talking in the hot coals)...painting some banners, castle walls and some portraits...making a bunch of quill pens and wands for our awards


----------



## HalloweenTrick

You've got some great pins pumpkin. The swamp lanterns are a must. I got some grass skirts at dt in the summer time for a tiki bar. So glad you posted Martha's voodoo costume I almost forgot about that. That is almost perfect. There are so many great ideas! Thanks! Your ideas for HP sound awesome can't wait to see pics!


----------



## pumpkinpie

K u mentioned tiki bar, got me thinking u might like some of these pins...yep I have a problem...got like 10 years worth planned lol

http://m.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-freaky-tiki/


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love the pineapple and the pig! Wish I would've bought more tiki stuff during the summer


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mary, this is the second post of yours that I've seen with photos I can't see. Think the other thread was the What Did You Find or Buy Today. What I'm seeing is blue boxes with a question mark in it. I'm not sure why this happens but are you uploading your photos to your album here or from somewhere else?

Welcome aboard BTW.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Blade, your work is so good. You definitely have developed a style all your own. 

@@Chinclub, just wanted to let you know I was inspired by photos of your carnival game area and it affected my shopping today! Hehe. I was in ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS and saw this kind of tabletop skee ball game that had a set up similar to your basketall toss game. This has a timer and point counter as well. I thought it was a decent size--34.75 inches long x 11.25 wide x 26.5 high. Seems like a nice set up. I'll come back Monday and post a photo of it in case anyone else might have use for it for their carnival. We don't have a very large yard so doing something full scale is pretty much out of the question. I do plan to modify the look of the skee ball game to make it more creepy carnival and hope you guys will have some ideas for that once you see it.

So far I have this "skee ball" game, two pin balls tables, a long tabletop bowling alley set up, and the Johnny The Skull shooting game. I liked your (Chinclub's) witches hat ring toss and debating between that and a Dead Ringer's toss game with body parts. One non-scary and the other more on the gory side.


Here's the Skee Ball game mentioned above. So what changes to make it more creepy carnival would you guys suggest. Definitely want to get rid of the red and blue color scheme for one.


----------



## offmymeds

Blade your stuff is awesome. Can't wait to see your Elephant thing!! 
Pumpkin, your HP theme is going to ROCK!! 
GOS, you've got some good games lined up already, they all sound like fun. 
HT, I love the voodoo theme. I want to do this theme as well one year, I really want to send Voodoo dolls for the invites, LOL. I'm going to go check out pumpkins pinterest things. Not sure what this year is going to hold, I'm still worn out from the Carnevil!! and we may have our MIL living with us by next Halloween so that means we will have to enclose the garage and I lose all my storage and party space. :-( 
The daughter wants to do the Scary tales thing but I get mixed up What's a fairy tale and What's a nursery rhyme! I do know i need to pick a theme and start gathering. Even if i have to put the party off a year, i know i will decorate the yard.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's myScary Tales one with my plan at the top of the page...maybe it will inspire something 

http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-2012-scary-tales/


----------



## LadySherry

I now have everything packed up and organized from this year. Now to decide on my theme for next year. In the running are 1) Things that go bump in the night 2) Scary Tales 3)swamp/voodoo.
Decisions decisions.


----------



## offmymeds

Good stuff on both themes pumpkin! 

Oh, what are your thoughts on Things that go bump in the night??? Sounds interesting. 

I'm kind of hesitant on the Scary tales cause frankly, I just don't think any of my guest will "get it" and i don't think i know enough about the stories to pull it off? 
I love Hansel and Gretel, Snow white, little red riding hood but after that???


----------



## LadySherry

Things that go bump in the night.......bat cave with lots of bats, rat hallway, tape ghosts in a dining room. Maybe a mausleum with bones. Lots of black cats.

scary tales....... hensel and gretel, snow white, red riding hood, little bo peep, malice in wonderland and the gingerbread man. all of these will be twisted.


----------



## pumpkinpie

See that was me, I have a great plan just using a few fairy tales...but game ideas were limited. I loved the idea and I know it will be beautifully creepy but outside of decor and food I drew a complete blank  

Bump in the Night does sound fun...might even be cute to do something from a kids perspective like what scared us as kids. Take all our fears and maximize the H&*% out of them...(Monster in the closet, monster under the bed, bugs, the boogieman, THE DARK...OMG, you could do a dark room and have them do tasks in the dark,Daniel did something like it at his party...you could have them do stuff that makes their skin crawl like finding something in a bucket of bugs...remember they cant see,lol) Dang you girls...now stop it...dont make me have to change my theme...lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick

It is so hard to choose a theme there are so many good ones. At least we have plenty of time to make up our minds


----------



## LadySherry

pumpkinpie said:


> See that was me, I have a great plan just using a few fairy tales...but game ideas were limited. I loved the idea and I know it will be beautifully creepy but outside of decor and food I drew a complete blank
> 
> Bump in the Night does sound fun...might even be cute to do something from a kids perspective like what scared us as kids. Take all our fears and maximize the H&*% out of them...(Monster in the closet, monster under the bed, bugs, the boogieman, THE DARK...OMG, you could do a dark room and have them do tasks in the dark,Daniel did something like it at his party...you could have them do stuff that makes their skin crawl like finding something in a bucket of bugs...remember they cant see,lol) Dang you girls...now stop it...dont make me have to change my theme...lol


yep and you can even add the clowns from this year. Gonna make a decision by January 1 and stick with it. Til then I am on look at everything mode. LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oooo, clowns would be a good one, I can see it now red lights clowns everywhere and audio of their creepy laughter...u r so making me want to break my hubby's heart...I could really get into that theme...


----------



## offmymeds

And dolls!! Room filled with dolls, you know they come to life when you are asleep and they watch you allll the time!! CREEEEPPPPPPPY!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I updated my post (on Page 130) with the skee ball game photos. Would love any suggestions for making it fit in with a creepy carnival!


----------



## pumpkinpie

OMM...u ain't kidding, last time I visited my aunt I got stuck staying in the doll room (even my hubby opted for the living room floor)... I was freaked out. Funny thing was when I finally fell asleep her cat snuck in the very creaky door slunk across the room without me seeing him and crawled up the bed...slowly...one step at a time (I think that was the last time I slept on my stomach or in the doll room,lol)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Blade, your work is so good. You definitely have developed a style all your own.
> 
> @@Chinclub, just wanted to let you know I was inspired by photos of your carnival game area and it affected my shopping today! Hehe. I was in ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS and saw this kind of tabletop skee ball game that had a set up similar to your basketall toss game. This has a timer and point counter as well. I thought it was a decent size--34.75 inches long x 11.25 wide x 26.5 high. Seems like a nice set up. I'll come back Monday and post a photo of it in case anyone else might have use for it for their carnival. We don't have a very large yard so doing something full scale is pretty much out of the question. I do plan to modify the look of the skee ball game to make it more creepy carnival and hope you guys will have some ideas for that once you see it.
> 
> So far I have this "skee ball" game, two pin balls tables, a long tabletop bowling alley set up, and the Johnny The Skull shooting game. I liked your (Chinclub's) witches hat ring toss and debating between that and a Dead Ringer's toss game with body parts. One non-scary and the other more on the gory side.
> 
> 
> Here's the Skee Ball game mentioned above. So what changes to make it more creepy carnival would you guys suggest. Definitely want to get rid of the red and blue color scheme for one.


I love it...I think it's awesome as is but let me think about it (im thinking glow in the dark paint)


----------



## pumpkinpie

How about something like this...just add it to the top and add splashes of GITD paint to the board...you could use a skeleton, scary clown like this one or a creepy pumpkin


----------



## rexygirl

Pumpkinpie for r tempt ur fate game this year I used the every flavor Harry potter beans only using the gross flavors the game was a huge hit prob the best part of the party!! This would b great with ur Harry potter theme!! I bought 5 boxes of the beans and separated the flavors out put them into a pill box this way I knew what I was giving them by the end of the nite I had people referring to it as the death box and some people even wanted to taste them without getting a bad fate!! I placed different color papers into balloons and had people had to pop the balloons to get their good fate prizes or bate fate jelly beans!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pumpkinpie, that photo of the skee ball looks spooky! I like the skull above the play area and how it is highlighted. Nice! Thanks! The Johnny the Skull shooting gallery will be played in a darkened area so using some sort of GID for this game would be a possibility. I'd have to be careful to make sure I have markings for the game netting and balls because if someone overshot the area and they bounced out I'd need to find the balls and doing that in the dark could be a problem. 


BTW I was thinking you guys should probably start a new thread on the other topics like HP. Otherwise no one will think to look for the suggestions and comments under this thread.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Rexy, that sounds awesome...how gross we're they????lol

I agree, figured I might toss out a new thread today, it's been really difficult locating HP stuff on the forum, but luckily I've found a few Potterheads to help me out,lol. I think you could paint the balls with GID paint too, not sure how well it will stick though. My eyeballs I painted held up pretty good but I did notice some paint peeling. And BTW, love the Johnny the Skull, I almost bought him this year...should b lots of fun


----------



## pumpkinpie

@Roxy...I was looking on YouTube to see what the reaction was on the beans...let me just say HILARIOUS!!! It also popped up Bean Boozeled Jelly Beans, I guess it's 5 different beans (each bean has two options good flavor/bad flavor) I may try them out...no one will know which one it is till they eat it,lol...I'm just hoping their not so gross that I have people getting sick (booze and dog food flavored jelly beans could be dangerous,lol)


----------



## offmymeds

Love the jelly bean idea girls!! EEEWWWWWW

GOS, I love the skeeball game colors as they are, very carnivalish! The big clown face would look super at the top and maybe add some arms coming down the sides with some big bloody white gloves attached. Looks like it would be easy to do and not interfere with the game. Great score on the game! It should be fun.


----------



## offmymeds

pumpkinpie said:


> OMM...u ain't kidding, last time I visited my aunt I got stuck staying in the doll room (even my hubby opted for the living room floor)... I was freaked out. Funny thing was when I finally fell asleep her cat snuck in the very creaky door slunk across the room without me seeing him and crawled up the bed...slowly...one step at a time (I think that was the last time I slept on my stomach or in the doll room,lol)


LOL, you just THINK it was the cat!!


----------



## LadySherry

Ok which one of you have been using flying monkeys to look at my notes I have for each theme? I have doll room on my notes for things that go bump in the night. I have several clown dolls that I can use from this year.
This is going to be hard to decide on a theme this year. I so enjoyed sharing ideas with all of you on the carnevil thread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Skee Ball carnival game*



offmymeds said:


> .......
> 
> GOS, I love the skeeball game colors as they are, very carnivalish! The big clown face would look super at the top and maybe add some arms coming down the sides with some big bloody white gloves attached. Looks like it would be easy to do and not interfere with the game. Great score on the game! It should be fun.



OMM, I could immediately picture that! Love the concept of the arms and hands on the side netting. If I do go the GID paint route the arms would be a good item to add paint to, much better than the edge of the netting. 

PP, good point about the balls and paint adhering to them. Maybe I could find some similar sized balls that are already GID I could substitute for the original ones. They need to be able to bounce off that trampoline-like surface. They also have to be heavy enough to fall into the cups and push down the little trigger mechanism that registers the points before falling to the bottom. I only pulled out the game pieces from the box yesterday and didn't assemble yet or try out. I think I will set up later today or tomorrow before I break it back down and store at least until after the first of the year--got to focus on the other holidays now. 

BTW the blue cup rings on the back board are a nice weight plastic. The red background is a thick gloss-coated cardboard that rests on a plastic support. I'm sure I could cut out a panel of fabric that could be fabric painted to cover the cardboard, if only temporarily, if that gives anyone ideas.


----------



## rexygirl

So my guests figd I needed to try one of these horrible beans since I made them eat them and they picked rotten egg let me tell u it was seriously gross but the worst party is that since its a jelly bean it gets stuck in ur teeth and u can't get rid of it! But not so bad I would puke!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

LOL...thats too funny


----------



## coldice371

here are some pics from my haunt. Everything went awesome, we had about 250-300 people come through in a matter of two nights. i have video that i will upload soon.

http://s1265.beta.photobucket.com/user/coldice371/library/Halloween 2012


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Anyone see any deals on the LED christmas lights yet ? I need quite a few for this Ferris Wheel I'm building.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Coldice your haunt looked awesome, great dot room!! blade I haven't seen any yet but your Ferris wheel sounds awesome!


----------



## chinclub

Coldice I love the pictures. Blacklight haunts are so cool.


----------



## coldice371

I love black lights too...just something about them. We actually had 11 rooms this year and only
3 of them with blacklights!. In the future I may need to do a whole haunt based on black lights


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

HalloweenTrick said:


> Coldice your haunt looked awesome, great dot room!! blade I haven't seen any yet but your Ferris wheel sounds awesome!


Here's one side so far :










A little over 12' tall. Should be about 14' or so when done. Those angles are a PAIN to do..took us several tries and a bit of research to get them right. 

I recall Target had some good deals last year on carnival looking lights, I see them on their site but they aren't on sale yet.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

That is going to look ace when its all light up, Blades. Please keep us posted of your progress.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

TWISTEDUK said:


> That is going to look ace when its all light up, Blades. Please keep us posted of your progress.


Will do ! The hardest part for us will be figuring out the axle and motor. I finally did find what I needed to hook the lights to so they don't twist up while spinning. I also have to find a trailer to mount this to as well.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

That sound so cool. I thought is was going to be a static prop (and that would have been ace).
But now, I can't wait now to see it in motion.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

TWISTEDUK said:


> That sound so cool. I thought is was going to be a static prop (and that would have been ace)


Who knows ? It may yet be the way we work..lol 

Nah , if your going to do a Ferris Wheel it has to MOVE ! 

This works out..maybe a carousel next year ? Though spinning a wheel in the air is one thing..it's quite another to do the same sideways on the ground...ugh.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Zombie Elephant project. Motor has been added for head movement, I finished coating the eyes and installing the red lights for them. You'll notice the head has been lowered into a more common position , which almost knocked my arm out of the socket, but it looks more threatening to me really. Will be working on the lower jaw and teeth soon.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That thing is huge!!!! Can't wait to see the finished project  looks awesome...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

pumpkinpie said:


> That thing is huge!!!! Can't wait to see the finished project  looks awesome...


Thanks ! Love that reaction ! Mary here is about 9' tall and around 16' long, the bigger a piece is the more intimidating it is..not to mention just grabbing attention. ;D She also has a calliope we're working on that can be hooked up behind her like she's pulling it. I hope to also use this piece for parades in the coming year to get attention for us.


----------



## chinclub

Wow~ I am super excited to see what she looks like when she is finished!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

chinclub said:


> Wow~ I am super excited to see what she looks like when she is finished!


Me either..


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Wow blade!! Looks like you have some awesome projects to work on!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

HalloweenTrick said:


> Wow blade!! Looks like you have some awesome projects to work on!


That I do ! Thing is I keep adding more and more of them..lol I'm currently working on 6 different projects at once. I really should focus more. 

Here's another couple pics I took tonight :

eyes lit up, w/ flash on whole head 










Eye closeup


----------



## TWISTEDUK

That is awesome, in the true meaning of the word. Its going to be a great addition to your haunt, look fantastic even before you even, put the skin it.


----------



## offmymeds

OMG Blade, Mary is going to be fantastic! and very intimidating!!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Heh heh .. oh yeah ! 

Here's a concept sketch I did of the finished piece :


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Holy moly Blade that is going to be fantastic!!! Your concept sketch is cool and like the others I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thank you !  I'm working on the lower jaw right now. Will probably have to get some more clay to make the teeth from. I forgot how massive pachyderm teeth were.. lol


----------



## talkingcatblues

Wow, that's a great idea! She's already really impressive - can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Update pics :


----------



## pumpkinpie

She looks amazing Blade....and what is the creature lurking in the background? Your stuff is amazing...I can't wait to see everything completed. 

Second question...just how the heck are you going to store these things??? You are insane....amazingly talented...but insane none the less,lol


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

pumpkinpie said:


> She looks amazing Blade....and what is the creature lurking in the background? Your stuff is amazing...I can't wait to see everything completed.
> 
> Second question...just how the heck are you going to store these things??? You are insane....amazingly talented...but insane none the less,lol


Just one of my many dinosaurs for the park here. 

lol Thank you and I have been accused of that..lol Actually Mary is weatherproof, so she can sit outside with no problem. The other piece like the calliope are being weatherproofed but will probably be tarped and left parked. We have a good bit of property, barns and such so as long as it's outdoor worthy we can store it.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Well let me just put this on record....I am in awe (and a tad bit jealous) both of your talent and your property...we have 1/3 acre, with an HOA and no room for nothin in the attic or garage. That's the worst part about prop building, I can't keep everything


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I can feel you though. Our haunt is a teardown haunt. We have to take everything and set it up each time and store it all here. Moving things from point A to point B and setting up can be a HUGE pain. I'd love to have on site storage or maybe a tractor trailer where it could all stay in it. Having the room to store stuff really temps you to fill it up..but then you have to move it all.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That looks amazing blade!!! I love your dinosaurs to!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thank you !

I have more pics on my business facebook page here : http://www.facebook.com/BackyardTerrors

and our website here : www.backyardterrors.com


----------



## talkingcatblues

I love where this is going! What a great idea, and thanks for sharing the other pictures, too - they're incredible!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just saw the photos of Mary's progress. An Full-size elephant! You never cease to amaze Blade!! She looks great, unbelieveable in fact. Have you thought of putting wheels on her to help you move her? Maybe wheels that could be temporarily covered with feet material when she's on display. Like everyone here I can't wait to see her as she's built out and ready for her circus premiere. Dang, glad I don't live next to you when I do my circus theme, I know where all the kids would be! Just kidding on the next door neighbor thing. i would be over at your house all the time or peering out of the windows at least.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thanks guys ! 

I am right looking at strengthening her base and adding 8 steel casters to it for moving her around. She doesn't weigh a ton really..it's almost all in her head area because it hangs so far our from the body. I may have to add more weight to her back end when moving because of that. That's a great idea and not hard to do. We're already planning to cover the calliope's actual tires with black vinyl ringed around it and then add false wooden ones. 

lol I plan to use her outside the haunt and in parades which I hope to start doing next year to help advertise the haunt and my business so no kids here..not on Halloween anyway. 

I really wish I had more creative neighbors..I'm the only one here. I would love to recruit you all to help out.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Whoa... Blade I just went to your website and looked at your dinosaurs; amazing work!!!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

The Halloween Lady said:


> Whoa... Blade I just went to your website and looked at your dinosaurs; amazing work!!!!


heh , thank you ! 

I'm actually working on three new ones right now as well..I have focus issues I think..lol I post updates on my FB page from time to time, some on the BT page , my personal page here : http://www.facebook.com/ChrisKastner1982 ... and the of course the haunt's page as well when it relates : http://www.facebook.com/TheFunhouseHaunt

I think that cover everything.. lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick

So many awesome props blade! you do fanatastic work!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Question for you guys. What do you think of having The Claw as part of a kiddies circus arcade area? I mentioned in the What did you Find/Buy area that CVS has one I can get for $15 with a rewards coupn. I know some of you had arcade areas in your haunt or halloween party and wonder how you think it would go over. It seems so classic to me but would kids care? It comes with "coins" which the kids would have to earn by doing a dance or act like Frankenstein or The Mummy etc. I'd fill it with penny candy and spider rings, etc. I figure I could build a little booth to put it in if I have the time.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think it would be lots of fun, I remember wasting lots of money at claw machines at our carnivals,lol


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I saw a double sided one at an auction tonight..I had instant visions of what I could do with it..lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I think that would be a great idea GOS!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The positive feedback from people on the forum on adding The Claw got me in the car and to the store to pick it up. This is going to be a wonderfully fun addition to the carnival. Thanks for all the encouragement. Set it up this a.m. and don't regret picking it up. I posted more about it in the General Discussion area and here's a link if you want to read more. 

Anyone know where I could pick up some very small Toy Story Aliens to throw into it? Hoping they make erasers, finger puppets or something like that in that shape. "THE CLAW, THE CLAW" haha. That would be perfect. 

I looked to see if I could find a YouTube video of The Claw in action to link to but sadly not. I'll see if I have time to do one for you guys.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Okay GOS now I want one lol http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AVsBuuQydu4


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Commented on the other thread but thanks again for finding it and saving me the effort! Now to hunt down some cute little plush animals like theirs.... I think the kids will be lining up to get a chance to win a token to do this.

BTW CVS also has one of those table-top, old-fashioned popcorn makers like at the theaters in the store right now. Don't recall exactly how much it was (maybe $55-65?) but if you get a flu shot from CVS you'll get a free "one-time" pass for 20% off to use on your purchases (one trip to register in other words up to like $99), so not a bad deal if you want to pick up both or even add the skee ball game as well. The flyer also had an arcade basketball game that kept score, but I don't think I saw that at any of the CVS' I went to.


Found the popcorn maker in the ad, it's 49.99 with card, reg. 59.99. Here's a link to the ad page. I saw this in person and it's pretty large and looked decent.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Some more progress pics of " Hanged Mary " .


----------



## chinclub

It is looking great!!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thanks, she's getting there. Will be starting on the legs shortly.


----------



## pumpkinpie

For those of you still working on the carnival http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/110640-haunted-fun-house-mirror.html


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Funhouse mirrors are a MUST for any carnevil theme..


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I wanted to make one but never got around to doing it. But i know for sure this is a theme i will be doing again. And there are still so many great ideas.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Oh yeah..I don't see how this theme can ever get old. There is always room to improve and go bigger with it.


----------



## Sarah Slime

Thanks for welcoming me to the thread Pumpkinpie, so here's my question. What costume elements does a tightrope walker need?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Sarah Slime said:


> Thanks for welcoming me to the thread Pumpkinpie, so here's my question. What costume elements does a tightrope walker need?


Can't say exactly what each piece is called, but here are some reference pics : 


























Looks like fairly easy to find and assemble pieces.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great pics Blade, Awesome costume (though I'm kind of thinking she needs to be impelled with something...or at least a broken bloody bone poking out somewhere,lol)


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

pumpkinpie said:


> Great pics Blade, Awesome costume (though I'm kind of thinking she needs to be impelled with something...or at least a broken bloody bone poking out somewhere,lol)


Easily done. Just pair this costume with pieces from a zombie one like this :








Mix and match parts til something works and gore it up if you wanted.


----------



## Sarah Slime

Great Tightrope walker ideas. I found an amazing necklace on Etsy. I'm thinking of trying to reproduce it in Shrinky Dinks. http://http://www.etsy.com/listing/81804593/circus-necklace-purple-fashion-vintage?utm_campaign=Share&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_source=Pinterest


----------



## Sarah Slime

Target Dollar Spot has red/white striped bakers twine right now. Any ideas on how to use it? I did see a pinterest pin that suggested making it into tiny pom poms. Not sure what I'd do with those either...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw this article today about glow-in-the-dark sheep that were genetically modified using jellyfish. Sounds like something for one's carnival sideshow. And GID is perfect for a halloween haunt.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

this is from our Halloween camping trip two years ago someone made up their skelly up as a tight rope walker.






http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/moonwitchkitty-albums-what-makes-me-happy-picture118554-100-0675.jpg


----------



## scheibla

This is going to be our 2013 theme. I just can't believe all of the amazing ideas you guys have for your parties/haunts! We have been jotting down ideas so far our heads are spinning!


----------



## scheibla

I just had to show off the invites Oh!HappinessCards on Etsy designed for our Halloween party this year!









I am so pumped to send these out this year! Now how early can you send out Halloween party invites without everyone thinking you are crazy?


----------



## chinclub

Those look great!!!!!! I can see why you are so excited to get them sent out.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look amazing!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Scheibla, thanks so much for sharing a photo of them! Love the design and can see why you are anxious to get feedback from your guests to them. Very carnival-like and the look of them is kind of vintaged because of the gray, dirty look to them. 

Hope you'll keep us updated on your party plans. BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Awesome invites! I used the same clown on mine everyone loved them!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## scheibla

Thanks! I am giddy waiting to send them out! We have gotten some amazing ideas from everyone on the forum!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Hello everyone, Carnevil is a great party theme, we did it last year and everyone loved it despite the crappy weather here in Ohio, got a lot of my ideals from Pinterest , I have a Halloween carnival board on there if you want to check it out. I got this jack in the box from grandin road, he opens and closes also plays music, great item for a carnevil party. Scheible, I love the invites!
http://www.pinterest.com/jessiesawinner/halloween-carnival/


----------



## chinclub

I'm just looking over your pintrest now. Some neat ideas on there!


----------



## emergencyfan

"i got a rock!" said:


> Hello everyone, Carnevil is a great party theme, we did it last year and everyone loved it despite the crappy weather here in Ohio, got a lot of my ideals from Pinterest , I have a Halloween carnival board on there if you want to check it out. I got this jack in the box from grandin road, he opens and closes also plays music, great item for a carnevil party. Scheible, I love the invites!
> http://www.pinterest.com/jessiesawinner/halloween-carnival/


Here's another with ideas for ya  http://pinterest.com/emergencyfan/halloween-theme-creepy-carnivalcircus-2009/


----------



## Wolfbeard

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Can't say exactly what each piece is called, but here are some reference pics :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like fairly easy to find and assemble pieces.





Sarah Slime said:


> Thanks for welcoming me to the thread Pumpkinpie, so here's my question. What costume elements does a tightrope walker need?



I had found a gymnastics costume at Goodwill. I made a chicken wire body and the rest are pieces from a ground breaker skeleton from Walmart. The umbrella is nothing more than creepy cloth over coat hanger wire taped to a pvc handle. This was from about 6 years ago. The supports had not been painted black yet.


----------



## emergencyfan

I love the tightrope walkers! How about a guy getting shot out of a cannon? There are some good cannon tutorials for pirate themes out there.


----------



## scheibla

emergencyfan said:


> I love the tightrope walkers! How about a guy getting shot out of a cannon? There are some good cannon tutorials for pirate themes out there.


The guy being shot our of a cannon is a great idea! Plus we can reuse it for a Pirate theme one year! I love props that can do double duty!


----------



## awokennightmare

So many great Ideas! There is so much that I want to do now!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Yes this certainly is a theme you cannot just do once!! There are so many different ideas and projects you could do.


----------



## scheibla

We worked on the kissing booth we are making for our CarnEvil party this year! This is our inspiration...

http://applecocaine.tumblr.com/post/10191555592

I will post picture tonight once I finish painting it! I also plan on putting death in our kissing booth! 

Also, should we start a 2013 CarnEvil thread? Are there enough of us doing the theme this year to need a new thread?


----------



## chinclub

Love that kissing booth.

I am in for another year if you want to start a new thread.


----------



## awokennightmare

I'd like to see more people doing this kind of thing! I would have so much fun attending!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Yes i would love to see more and new ideas!!


----------



## Tannasgach

This thread is huge!  Ya'll need to start a new thread (I'll be needing it next year). And I love the Kiss of Death booth idea.


----------



## chinclub

Ok, 2013 thread here http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/127499-carnevil-2013-a.html


----------



## Dragonomine

Gah I've been searching for the directions for this for an hour!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

So many fantastic ideas! We're hosting a dark carnival/freak show themed party this Halloween with the Arlington Flow Arts Collective. We practice and teach hula hooping, juggling, baton and staff, flags, and other flow arts locally, so I'm going to invite everyone to bring their glow-y flow toys.

Instead of the classic circus colors, the color scheme is going to be black and white, orange, purple, and maybe some green. I have one pop up tent and one canopy to transform, a few generic Halloween decorations that I can use, and some styrofoam heads and things that can be turned into creepy jack-o-lanterns. We have a good size back yard that I want to morph into the carnival, and if our neighbors in the main house will allow it, I'd love to add a clown or jack-o-lantern walk through on their front porch. I plan to print out vintage and antique photos of sideshow freaks, geeks, and other performers, and DIY some signs and banners.

Here are some inspiration photos from my Pinterest board (chelsealikeengland




























































Can't wait to start making decorations!


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Just build a cabanet for My fiji mermaid, a UK haunts using it in the Bar area
Hope you like


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Twisted, that is stunning! I've been needing inspiration for displays like this, so thank you!


----------



## offmymeds

no, no, I don't like it Twisted................I absolutely LOVE it!!! 

What a stunning display........great job


----------



## offmymeds

Oh, and welcome Loveandeyeballs! 

This is a great theme!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Thanks, offmymeds! People have been recommending you for inspiration.


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, well I don't know about that, but this is a very fun theme.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Wow twisteduk!! That is freaking awesome! Great job!!


----------



## jdickinson6575

What kind of matierial did you use for this?? Where did you find it???


----------



## Mike and Tiff

offmymeds said:


> I got my sheets painted for the garage
> View attachment 120540
> View attachment 120541


we did this for our circus tent and I found it difficult to do, the paint bled through on to the ground for one. What was your method?


----------



## offmymeds

I just laid them out on my driveway and used a paint roller


----------



## Mike and Tiff

offmymeds said:


> I just laid them out on my driveway and used a paint roller


Did the paint not leak through the sheets on to the driveway?


----------



## melpass

What did you use to make the popcorn machine? is it plexiglass? It looks great


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

new facade going up


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Since I think this is the longest running thread on Carnevil ideas, I thought I would add this here, that Gemmy has 2 "neon" LED signs that will be in the stores this year FUN HOUSE and FREAK SHOW (Target, Amazon, BuyCostume, etc.). Run 55-60.00. Same concept as Grandinroad's HOCUS POCUS sign last year and the Grandinroad and other stores' PALM READER signs selling this year. 

Here's a link to the post I made in the 2017 Target thread with photos of the signs: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/174273-target-halloween-2017-a-3.html#post2180945


----------

